# Biggest Makeup Crimes committed by Women of Color



## L281173 (Jun 29, 2007)

What do you think are some of the biggest makeup violations often committed by women of Color when wearing makeup.


----------



## claresauntie (Jun 29, 2007)

BLACK EYELINER AS A LIPLINER! That's the number one. 
Two: A light shadow in a obvious line as "highlight" under the brow. Blend, gals, blend!
Three: not using enough color. (Example: there are other lip products besides Oh Baby! and Sinnamon))
Four: Honestly, I'm a little alarmed at how a percentage of women of color find it necessary to match their eye shadows to their outfits, regardless of whether or not it is flattering (as in the woman who wanted me to use a kelly green and hot pink combo on her eyes because that's what her shirt and shoes looked like).


----------



## L281173 (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_BLACK EYELINER AS A LIPLINER! That's the number one. 
Two: A light shadow in a obvious line as "highlight" under the brow. Blend, gals, blend!
Three: not using enough color. (Example: there are other lip products besides Oh Baby! and Sinnamon))
Four: Honestly, I'm a little alarmed at how a percentage of women of color find it necessary to match their eye shadows to their outfits, regardless of whether or not it is flattering (as in the woman who wanted me to use a kelly green and hot pink combo on her eyes because that's what her shirt and shoes looked like)._

 
I used black for club looks not for every day.  I notice that many women of color like to stick to one family of colors.  I like to diversify.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jun 29, 2007)

5. the one white line of white shimmery liner.
4. once again the wet and wild blk eyeliner as a lipliner
3. too pale/yellow/orange foundation
2. not going outside the neutral sandy gold brown range in everything
1. the fucshia iridescent purplish lipstick 
and those are my pet peeves


----------



## claresauntie (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_3. too pale/yellow/orange foundation_

 
This is partially the fault of makeup companies or makeup artists!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_BLACK EYELINER AS A LIPLINER! That's the number one. 
Two: A light shadow in a obvious line as "highlight" under the brow. Blend, gals, blend!
Three: not using enough color. (Example: there are other lip products besides Oh Baby! and Sinnamon))
Four: Honestly, I'm a little alarmed at how a percentage of women of color find it necessary to match their eye shadows to their outfits, regardless of whether or not it is flattering (as in the woman who wanted me to use a kelly green and hot pink combo on her eyes because that's what her shirt and shoes looked like)._

 
All of these!!!^^^^^

And to expand on #2, that same white line just above the upper lash line.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I truly hate to see sssooooooo many of us with a bunch of gold, bronze, or copper frost e/s - it's just too much frost in many colors with no attention to demension or shading.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG, I once had a woman line her lips w/ black pencil and  then put Morange or CB96 or some other insanely bright orange lipstick ONLY ON HER BOTTOM LIP!  She said it made her lips look smaller...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WTF?!?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And while we're on the subject of creating smaller lips...women who line waaaay on the inside of their lips, it's like the lipliner is supposed to go on your lip linem not halfway on your lips.

But yeah, I agree with everything else said too (especially that frosty bronzy tone everywhere)


----------



## lipshock (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know if this could necessarily be labeled as a "crime" but the fact that many women of colour never want to branch outside of the frosty bronzes, frosty golds, frosty brown colour range.  I personally believe the beautiful bright eyeshadows were made for us because they pop against the darkness of our complexions.  But that's just me.

I understand that bright colours can be truly intimidating but experimentation is the key.  We can work any colour truthfully!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes Yes Yes LipShock!!!!!!!

No better display of this than in *IMAN's 'The Beauty of Color' book.*
* THE most beautiful collection of images of colorful make-up on women of color that I have EVER seen.  *

The MU work in this book as astounding!!!  If you all haven't seen it yet, you must right away.

*Same Fine, Jay Manuel*, JJ, Byron Barnes, Fran Cooper, Romy Solieman, Charlie Green, Ashunta Sheriff, Lazarus Jean-Baptiste & Stephen Demmick amongst a few others were TRULY working for this project.

Simply amazing!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jun 30, 2007)

The white/silver hard line on the upper lashline. Tacky to no end.

Matching their eye shades to their outfit. Sometimes a lime green tracksuit doesn't go with lime green eyeshadow.

Using too light or too dark lipstick and/or blush. 

Another point, not necessarily a crime because not everyone can do makeup, but getting the wrong color foundation. Too often I know ladies who get one shade and use it through out the year, without acknowleding the fact that with the seasons come changes in tone.


----------



## faifai (Jun 30, 2007)

Intentionally wearing a foundation that's too light to "look lighter/fairer." My mother does this and I can never convince her that it looks hilariously bad.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 30, 2007)

Unblended lipliner, using foundation that's too light, using pinky foundation/powder with yellow undertones and vice versa, whitish silver eye shadow+lipstick look


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Intentionally wearing a foundation that's too light to "look lighter/fairer." My mother does this and I can never convince her that it looks hilariously bad._

 
Yes I *HATE* when people insist on doing that. Thank you for mentioning it. My only other peeve is eyebrows drawn in with black eyeliner. Looks bad. Really bad. Like a mime!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 30, 2007)

Where do I begin: 
- Foudation that is too light
- Corrective makeup that is applied incorrectly 
- Too much blush applied incorrectly
- Too thin of eyebrows, or eyebrows drawn on too heavy (and in black)
- Cheap, cracking, and bleeding fuschia or red lipstick without a liner 
- One thickly drawn line of some type of cheap whitish/metalic colored eyeliner 
- Black lip liner (or eye liner used as lip liner) and clear gloss, although I don't see that as much these days.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_BLACK EYELINER AS A LIPLINER! That's the number one. 
Two: A light shadow in a obvious line as "highlight" under the brow. Blend, gals, blend!
Three: not using enough color. (Example: there are other lip products besides Oh Baby! and Sinnamon))
Four: Honestly, I'm a little alarmed at how a percentage of women of color find it necessary to match their eye shadows to their outfits, regardless of whether or not it is flattering (as in the woman who wanted me to use a kelly green and hot pink combo on her eyes because that's what her shirt and shoes looked like)._

 
Ok you are speaking the truth on so many levels.  How many times have I been in MAC and seen a MA try a nice lip or eye shadow combo on a black customer and she complains that it is too bright????  Countless.  Step away from the Chestnut lip liner, put down Oh Baby slowly, drop the Teddy Eye Khol and put the Bronze eye shadow where I can see it.  There are other colors out there!  In fact, I think Women of Color look the best it brighter, bolder colors.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 30, 2007)

THE WHITE EYELINER ON THE UPPER LASH LINE!!!   I have a friend that does this and I just want to blend it out and add some color.  It is my NUMBER 1 pet peeve.  

LMAO....ok, so as I type this I am wearing Pinked Mauve pigment on my lips with currant & nightmoth lipliner.  LOL.  I just put it on to see what it looks like and I _kinda_ like it but I know it doesn't look right.  I was just laughing to myself about it before I logged on.  I don't know what it is about purple lipcolor but I can't stop myself.  I love it.  I do have to say, however, that I never wear it outside of the house.


----------



## claresauntie (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_  Step away from the Chestnut lip liner, put down Oh Baby slowly, drop the Teddy Eye Khol and put the Bronze eye shadow where I can see it._

 




















































Hey, here in Richmond they must not be too into the white/silver liner on the lashline, 'cause I'm at the counter 40 hours a week and have never seen that. (Whew! Though with my luck they're just behind the times, here, and it will catch on like wildfire in a year or so...) But I do see tons of the really bright metallic or chalky strip of unblended "highlight" under the brow here. Sounds equally horrid.

I must say, though, many of my customers are THRILLED when someone properly matches them with foundation and are open to tips about blending eye makeup and such. I just wish they'd let the Oh Baby! and Woodwinked (and Chestnut) go for a little while.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_All of these!!!^^^^^

And to expand on #2, that same white line just above the upper lash line.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I truly hate to see sssooooooo many of us with a bunch of gold, bronze, or copper frost e/s - it's just too much frost in many colors with no attention to demension or shading._

 
Yeah a family member of mine loves to wear gold e/s.  I told her to not fear other colors, but she does, so I do not know how to talk her out of that.  When I wear color, she does not get it until some white woman compliments me on my e/s choices.

I started off with bronzes, golds and taupe for a month, but I quickly moved on to greens, purples, blues, teals.  Yay, I am glad I did not get stuck in fear. 

Thanks for mentioning not blending in highlighter.  A cashier @ my local Kroger's does not and it drives me nuts.  It looks like she used a white piece of chalk...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jun 30, 2007)

Let me think now. Here's my list:

1. Not taking care of the skin underneath all that makeup we buy. I don't want to hate because I love my sisters, but some of us need some skincare.
2. Too dark lipliner and lipstick.
3. No eyebrows. I always wonder why my Aunt has no eyebrows, but she uses a pencil to draw them in. lol
4. Foundation not matching undertones of the skin.
5. Facial hair. I can't stand to see a lady with a full mustache. lol


----------



## faifai (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_5. Facial hair. I can't stand to see a lady with a full mustache. lol 









_

 
I can't believe I forgot that one! Hahaha. People with darker skintones generally have dark facial/body hair to match...just because you have dark skin doesn't mean we can't see your 'stache or that it just "blends in" hahaha.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Let me think now. Here's my list:

1. Not taking care of the skin underneath all that makeup we buy. I don't want to hate because I love my sisters, but some of us need some skincare.
2. Too dark lipliner and lipstick.
3. No eyebrows. I always wonder why my Aunt has no eyebrows, but she uses a pencil to draw them in. lol
4. Foundation not matching undertones of the skin.
5. Facial hair. I can't stand to see a lady with a full mustache. lol 









_

 
You ain't never lied.  I have a friend, who used to take her makeup off with a old sock and Vaseline.  Me and another friend were like whhhaaaatt?????  The second friend and I are fiends about face care and friend number one, mentioned our skin one day and how she has such problems with evenness and dryness.  We asked do you exfoliate? No. Use toner? No. Face masks? No. Well what are you moisturizing with, and she said Vaseline!  I nearly passed out!  Well we got her on an Origins regimine, and she has seen an improvement.  She still has that unblended highlight though, my my my.  Baby steps I guess.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jun 30, 2007)

I thought the black lipliner and silver/white eyeliner was only a NYC thing! LOL

I actually like my eye color to compliment what I'm wearing.  It doesn't have to match, but I LOVE color!

Too many women of color have pencil-thin brows.  I don't know when this became "cute."

I think "Chestnut" is a MUST for all women, lol

The dark brown lipstick and the fuschia lipstick MUST GO! I blame my girl Foxy Brown for these trends!


----------



## mommymac (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_BLACK EYELINER AS A LIPLINER! That's the number one. 
Two: A light shadow in a obvious line as "highlight" under the brow. Blend, gals, blend!
Three: not using enough color. (Example: there are other lip products besides Oh Baby! and Sinnamon))
Four: Honestly, I'm a little alarmed at how a percentage of women of color find it necessary to match their eye shadows to their outfits, regardless of whether or not it is flattering (as in the woman who wanted me to use a kelly green and hot pink combo on her eyes because that's what her shirt and shoes looked like)._

 
I agree I hate to see women use lipliner that is 6 shades darker then their lipstick.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Where do I begin: 
- Black lip liner (or eye liner used as lip liner) and clear gloss, although I don't see that as much these days._

 
Yeah, 'cause you did not go out with me on Saturday night. My best friend did this and I was horrified for the entire night.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* 

 
_I thought the black lipliner and silver/white eyeliner was only a NYC thing! LOL

I actually like my eye color to compliment what I'm wearing. It doesn't have to match, but I LOVE color!

Too many women of color have pencil-thin brows. I don't know when this became "cute."

I think "Chestnut" is a MUST for all women, lol

The dark brown lipstick and the fuschia lipstick MUST GO! I blame my girl Foxy Brown for these trends!_

 

You're right about Foxy Brown


----------



## L281173 (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommymac* 

 
_I agree I hate to see women use lipliner that is 6 shades darker then their lipstick._

 

That is a practice for a club look.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok you are speaking the truth on so many levels. How many times have I been in MAC and seen a MA try a nice lip or eye shadow combo on a black customer and she complains that it is too bright???? Countless. Step away from the Chestnut lip liner, put down Oh Baby slowly, drop the Teddy Eye Khol and put the Bronze eye shadow where I can see it. There are other colors out there! In fact, I think Women of Color look the best it brighter, bolder colors.[/quote]

Cosign.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 30, 2007)

Besides what was already listed: 

-Neglecting SPF. Your skin might be dark but still, you need sunscreen. Even if you're of medium skin tone, use fake tanner if you want to be darker
-Fear of makeup. Some of it is a pain to find good colors, but there is enough makeup for one to be able to find a few shades of eyeshadow and lipstick
-"Nude lipstick" that isn't nude on you. What works for a paler person looks like death or white lipstick on a lot of slightly darker to dark women.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* 

 
_Too many women of color have pencil-thin brows.  I don't know when this became "cute."

I think "Chestnut" is a MUST for all women, lol_

 
AMEN!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Let me think now. Here's my list:

1. Not taking care of the skin underneath all that makeup we buy. I don't want to hate because I love my sisters, but some of us need some skincare.
2. Too dark lipliner and lipstick.
3. No eyebrows. I always wonder why my Aunt has no eyebrows, but she uses a pencil to draw them in. lol
4. Foundation not matching undertones of the skin.
5. Facial hair. I can't stand to see a lady with a full mustache. lol 









_

 
Girllll, one of my friends' friend has a mustache and I wish someone would tell her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 'stache makes her look older and she is a tad bit younger than  me.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_
-"Nude lipstick" that isn't nude on you. What works for a paler person looks like death or white lipstick on a lot of slightly darker to dark women._

 
OMG YESSSS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw this the other day when i went to the bss on some girl nd her mu could have been cute but she must have gone temporarily blind when she put that l/s on....i think i actually threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## frocher (Jul 1, 2007)

Black lipstick, my friend's mother wears black lipstick an it makes her look dead.  There are plenty of pics of her in their house, of when she was younger, where her lips are a beautiful burgundy or red.  It looked so much better on her.


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 1, 2007)

This isn't general, but it's so horrifying that I have to post it.

My friend wears false lashes everyday and one day, she ran out of liquid eyeliner that she uses to cover the glue. So what does she do? She uses GOLD eyeshadow to 'cover' it, but it looked like a big clumpy mess! I said to her, 'I'm only telling you this because you're my friend. What is up with the powder and eyelash glue? That is not a good look.' So she agreed it was foolish and I used black eye kohl to cover it up and it looked 1000 times better.

WTF was she thinking?!


----------



## faifai (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

  "Nude lipstick" that isn't nude on you. What works for a paler person looks like death or white lipstick on a lot of slightly darker to dark women.  
 
YES! Regardless of skin color, "nude" needs to match your skintone, not someone who's NC15. What works as a nude lipcolor on MissChievous is probably _not_ going to work the same way on me. That's why it's hard to claim any one product is a "universal" nude lipcolor. I commented on someone's FOTD about this, but I didn't know how to quite say it without appearing rude - I think she took it the wrong way anyway.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Besides what was already listed: 

-Neglecting SPF. Your skin might be dark but still, you need sunscreen. Even if you're of medium skin tone, use fake tanner if you want to be darker
-Fear of makeup. Some of it is a pain to find good colors, but there is enough makeup for one to be able to find a few shades of eyeshadow and lipstick
-"Nude lipstick" that isn't nude on you. What works for a paler person looks like death or white lipstick on a lot of slightly darker to dark women._

 
so true!!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_"Nude lipstick" that isn't nude on you. What works for a paler person looks like death or white lipstick on a lot of slightly darker to dark women._

 


So, so, so true.

Sometimes it looks like they just put straight up milk or condensed milk on their lips and I am just like "wha?  wha?  wha?!  you look like you just ate a creamsicle and NONE of it went in your mouth but ALL on your lips."

Milky is just not a good look on anyone, women of colour or our fair-skinned ladies.  A lot of tanned-to-death girls do this as well . . they can't put away the C-THRU lipglass (though with a light hand and the right colour combinations it does look good).


----------



## aziajs (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_A lot of tanned-to-death girls do this as well . . they can't put away the C-THRU lipglass (though with a light hand and the right colour combinations it does look good)._

 
Elaborate, please.  A MA convinced me to buy c-thru and I went ahead and did it alhough I thought it was too light.  She said applied with a light hand and cork liner.  It looked ok but I still wasn't convinced but thought that when I got it home I could work with it.  Well, I couldn't really get the effect I wanted as a result I never really wear it.  How can women of color pull off this color?  I think if someone wanted to go that nudey route with a mily color Florabundance would be better just because it isn't a cream color, it has more of pink or peach tone.


----------



## faifai (Jul 1, 2007)

aziajs, I think C-Thru would be lovely at toning down other colors that are too dark or adding more creamy glossiness to lipcolors that are creme or matte.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Elaborate, please.  A MA convinced me to buy c-thru and I went ahead and did it alhough I thought it was too light.  She said applied with a light hand and cork liner.  It looked ok but I still wasn't convinced but thought that when I got it home I could work with it.  Well, I couldn't really get the effect I wanted as a result I never really wear it.  How can women of color pull off this color?  I think if someone wanted to go that nudey route with a mily color Florabundance would be better just because it isn't a cream color, it has more of pink or peach tone._

 

Alright, I am going to be honest with you on this one:  I personally HATE C-Thru lipglass because it is just so creamy and milky on ME.  I never left the house wearing it.

I agree with you that with us it is better to use a nude colour with peach, coral, or pinkish undertones than something so creamy and white.  I have yet to find my holy grail nude shade but right now I am very content with Viva Glam V lipstick -- as it is nude on me but doesn't wash me out and make me look like death.

As far as suggestions on wearing C-Thru, you might have to ask someone else . . because seriously, I don't have a clue.  I couldn't figure it out for the life of me.  I just gave up and B2M'ed that badboy.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_aziajs, I think C-Thru would be lovely at toning down other colors that are too dark or adding more creamy glossiness to lipcolors that are creme or matte._

 

Oh, faifai, that is an awesome suggestion!

It kind of makes me want to try C-Thru lipglass again.  But, eh, I'm on the fence.  I have yet to see someone of my skin tone pull it off to the point of where I'm wowed and like "must try that!"


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 2, 2007)

I like the suggestion of toning down other colors. When I buy a lipcolor that is too pale or not quite right for me, I often try to wear it with something else. I've had some cool results.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks *faifai* & *lipshock*.  Nude lips are so hard.  There are so many kinds of "nude".  Anyway, I like Kelly's lips here (not to mention the eyes):


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Thanks *faifai* & *lipshock*.  Nude lips are so hard.  There are so many kinds of "nude".  Anyway, I like Kelly's lips here (not to mention the eyes):




_

 
It depends on your actual tone, but I would try something like Coconutty w/ well-blended Cushy liner (it may be too frosty though, but it's worth a shot).


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 2, 2007)

Not only makeup, but just straight up & down crimes....

The stick straight tracks atop a ton of new growth....we need to do better. There are too many choices---and relaxers---for this.
Not waxing or shaving underarms. You would not believe how many of us I see like this. 
A for Effort, but the poor blending and gold highlight has to cease.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm an N9 and I love C-Thru. I love to line with Night Moth, Vino, or 80% and just blend with a lip brush.  It's really pretty because I do a lip-line/fill with the lip liner. Give it another chance people!

IMHO, many colors can be 'made' to look good on just about anyone with the right combination of something else.  You can change the tone, make something too cool warmer, turn something too dark/light to just right and vice/versa. I think that is especially true with lip products.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 2, 2007)

I love nude makeup looks, but the only problem is that I look very dead and washed out.  I love that look that Keli Rowland has though.  Any suggestions.  My skin coloring is in the range of Gabrielle Union and Missy Elliott.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I love nude makeup looks, but the only problem is that I look very dead and washed out.  I love that look that Keli Rowland has though.  Any suggestions.  My skin coloring is in the range of Gabrielle Union and Missy Elliott._

 
Nude looks for us (I'm in that range, probably a couple shades browner) jave to have a little more drama to them than you may think.  One the eye, try a mix of Nehru and Romp to rim your eye (use #219 brush) after you have based with Deep Shadow Paint.  Bamboo on the brow bone.

For the nude look, I like to fill my brows with Strut, then Spiked to fine tune.  I powder over them after their done, then brush through the brow in an upward motion for a more natural look.

On my cheek, I'll do combination of Raizin (cheek bone, apples) and little bit of Fever in the contour of the cheek.

For lips, I'll line with Cushy and use a lipbrush to blend Clear and Revealing Lipglasses.

Noticable nude, not washed out.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_It depends on your actual tone, but I would try something like Coconutty w/ well-blended Cushy liner (it may be too frosty though, but it's worth a shot)._

 
Thanks.  I was posting that pic to show a nude lip on a deeper skintone.  I liked the effect.  I don't know how to achieve it on myself, as I am lighhter than Kelly, but I like the translusence of the lipcolor and the fact that it was an extention of her skin tone and not milky or creamy.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 2, 2007)

Aziajs, that's kind of the nude lip I love to see women of colour wear and rock!  It's not milky or creamy.  It's perfect.  I really want to try and find a combination that resembles that effect.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Jul 5, 2007)

Ladies. Ladies.  Please be kind. I suspect that those who sport the looks that aren't to your taste might in fact think they are looking pretty fab. After all, it's really all about what makes "them"(and you) feel beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure they wouldn't begrudge you for sporting what make you feel gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -'cause that's what it's all about, right?


----------



## frocher (Jul 5, 2007)

Aziajs, do you live near a Vincent Longo counter?  They are at Sephora, and the Chika Mokita l/s with a subtle shimmery gloss on top would give a pretty nudey lip.  HTHS


----------



## aziajs (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Aziajs, do you live near a Vincent Longo counter?  They are at Sephora, and the Chika Mokita l/s with a subtle shimmery gloss on top would give a pretty nudey lip.  HTHS_

 
Thank you.  I will check it out.


----------



## captodometer (Jul 12, 2007)

1)lipliner that is darker than the lipstick being worn with it

2)ghostly pale lipstick and/or eyeshadow highlights

3)thick, glittery eyeliner

4)makeup color coordinated with clothing, whether it matches skintone or not

5)yellow foundation on red skin or vice versa

6)inches long fake nails with airbrushed picture or decals

7)pastels on darker skin tones(never seen the reverse of lighter woman of color with goth look for some reason)

8)wearing too much makeup in general


----------



## jennzy (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_You ain't never lied. I have a friend, who used to take her makeup off with a old sock and Vaseline. Me and another friend were like whhhaaaatt????? The second friend and I are fiends about face care and friend number one, mentioned our skin one day and how she has such problems with evenness and dryness. We asked do you exfoliate? No. Use toner? No. Face masks? No. Well what are you moisturizing with, and she said Vaseline! I nearly passed out! Well we got her on an Origins regimine, and she has seen an improvement. She still has that unblended highlight though, my my my. Baby steps I guess._

 
at least she does take off her makeup. i see my housemates just climbing onto bed without taking off their make up and i freak out on them! i don't care what they use just get it off! they just say i'll take it off tomorrow! vaseline is actually really good to use on your skin. i use it in the winter at night times. but not during the day its way too greasey yuk!


anyways my petpeeve...

is just foundation that is not your colour. i'm asian so i often see asian women buying a shade that is right for them if they only used a brush but because they pack it on it gets lighter. my mom used to be a fan of wearing lighter foundation bceause in asian culture being fair is considered beautiful and being tanned is bad. and if ur naturally dark (like me) because koreans are so fair, ur an outcast


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennzy* 

 
_vaseline is actually really good to use on your skin. i use it in the winter at night times. but not during the day its way too greasey yuk!

_

 
Please don't use Vaseline on your face, ever.  Petroleum jelly (and mineral oil) are extremely pore clogging.  I don't use any product with either of them (hair, body, face, or lips).  If you face is dry in the winter try either shea butter, or (and I make this for myself and my friend who loves it) take a glass vial and fill it with an ounce of grape seed or sweet almond oil (both absorb into the skin nicely) and add a few drops of your favorite essential oils (like tea tree, bergamont, lavender, etc.).


----------



## aziajs (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Please don't use Vaseline on your face, ever.  Petroleum jelly (and mineral oil) are extremely pore clogging.  I don't use any product with either of them (hair, body, face, or lips)_

 
Thank you for mentioning that.  My father has been telling me that for the last 20 years.  Petroleum Jelly and Mineral Oil are very bad for the skin.  They are just cheap ingredients companies use in skin care.  

Tyra Banks always talks about how she loves Vaseline and it makes me cringe everytime I see her use it.

I have used Glycerin, straight out the bottle and diluted with water and it works well to moisturize.  I have heard it's good for the skin.  If anyone has evidence to the contrary I would love to know.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 12, 2007)

Vegetable gycerin (I am assuming this is the type you are using) is very moisturizing for the hair and locking in moisture, and I can't imagine it would be bad for the skin.  As a general rule of thumb, don't put anything in your hair that you wouldn't put on your skin (and if not your face, then atleast your body)


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 12, 2007)

I went to the MAC counter a while back when the Chromeglasses came out. I informed the MA I was tried of just using clear lipgloss and wanted to try some color.

He handed me Ooh Baby. I think some MAs need to be more adventurous also lol. I ended up not buying it, my bf and I both thought it looked too bright for my color.


----------



## LipstickLez (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I don't know if this could necessarily be labeled as a "crime" but the fact that many women of colour never want to branch outside of the frosty bronzes, frosty golds, frosty brown colour range. I personally believe the beautiful bright eyeshadows were made for us because they pop against the darkness of our complexions. But that's just me.

I understand that bright colours can be truly intimidating but experimentation is the key. We can work any colour truthfully! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 My mom is one of those gold gold gold chicks and passed it on to me. A while back I started venturing into purples on the eyes, but I'm just now thinking about adding some (non olive!) greens and even an electric blue for more dramatic looks. One of my recent risky purchases was Exhibitionist (Amplified). I looked at it and shyed away, then the m/a said Eve had used in her vid (which I think she had mixed up ) but anyhow, I tried on this fairly bright, melon color and guess what: It lights my whole face up.


----------



## LipstickLez (Jul 13, 2007)

*I think you all have hit the salient points but there are a few things that must be said:*

*-Silver eye crayon: I know you all have talked about the white, but the silver is even worse. It's applied thick as a highway line and it just creates this freaky Star Trek effects*

*-The Cat Eye: Someone, anyone, please make this stop. You know the look - home girl drags her liquid liner out to her hairline. Women who do this usually do it EVERYDAY at that lmao*

*-Glitter shadow: As in big, chunky glitter that appears to be affixed with some sort of gunky, adhesive concoction. Often combined with the silver liner.*

*-Bad color contacts: I wear hazel myself, but only because I tried it once on whim and felt it gave a little life to my face. But frankly, anything beyond that looks overly phony to me for most complex. And it's hard to take a person seriously when they've got ridiculous green contacts. *


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh, God, my coworker damn near knocked me over looking for a lipliner, "Where da black pencils!??!"
Yes, she put it on her lips before adding some dark ass lipstick on top...

Then, we were having a funny ass discussion about these makeup "felons" who used to work with us and lo & behold, another co-worker walks up with her eyes looking like 2 blue skies! WTF?!!? It was  so bad that I was talking to her, got extremely "weak" and started laughing, mid-sentence.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2007)

I was depotting eyeshadows last night and had Larry King on for company.  I look up and there is Judge Hatchett talking about Nicole Richie and the woman was wearing this loud, sky blue eye shadow going from lashline to darn near her eyebrow.  It was terrible.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickLez* 

 
_Bad color contacts: I wear hazel myself, but only because I tried it once on whim and felt it gave a little life to my face. But frankly, anything beyond that looks overly phony to me for most complex. And it's hard to take a person seriously when they've got ridiculous green contacts._

 
*Sigh*  Ok.  Thank you for adding this.  This is a serious pet peeve of mine but I didn't want to mention it since I know we have several women of color on here who wear them.  

Lose the color contacts.  

Most people can't pull of color contacts because they look fake.  Everytime I see it I just want women to embrace their natural eye color and leave the contacts alone.  In most cases, the women look much better without them.  Although it is possible for you to be as dark as my black keyboard and have sky blue eyes, it's not probable.  

So in conclusion, all of my asian, southeast asian, middle eastern, african, east indian, african american, latina, and pacific island women - my fabulous and magnificent women of color - just take them out of your eyes, put them in their cases and walk away.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_*Sigh*  Ok.  Thank you for adding this.  This is a serious pet peeve of mine but I didn't want to mention it since I know we have several women of color on here who wear them.  

Lose the color contacts.  

Most people can't pull of color contacts because they look fake.  Everytime I see it I just want women to embrace their natural eye color and leave the contacts alone.  In most cases, the women look much better without them.  Although it is possible for you to be as dark as my black keyboard and have sky blue eyes, it's not probable.  

So in conclusion, all of my asian, southeast asian, middle eastern, african, east indian, african american, latina, and pacific island women - my fabulous and magnificent women of color - just take them out of your eyes, put them in their cases and walk away._

 
I concur.  You can nearly always tell when they are fake.  They don't look natural, especially on dark colored eyes.  Unless you are trying to go for a less than natural look (feathered falsies, long weaves or bright wigs) I think most people, no correction, all people, look better without them.  Just a personal opinion here.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I concur.  You can nearly always tell when they are fake.  They don't look natural, especially on dark colored eyes.  Unless you are trying to go for a less than natural look (feathered falsies, long weaves or bright wigs) I think most people, no correction, all people, look better without them.  Just a personal opinion here._

 
Yes. Better without them.


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_*Sigh* Ok. Thank you for adding this. This is a serious pet peeve of mine but I didn't want to mention it since I know we have several women of color on here who wear them. 

Lose the color contacts. 

Most people can't pull of color contacts because they look fake. Everytime I see it I just want women to embrace their natural eye color and leave the contacts alone. In most cases, the women look much better without them. Although it is possible for you to be as dark as my black keyboard and have sky blue eyes, it's not probable. 

So in conclusion, all of my asian, southeast asian, middle eastern, african, east indian, african american, latina, and pacific island women - my fabulous and magnificent women of color - just take them out of your eyes, put them in their cases and walk away._

 

Girl, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Amber-126 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm Kerry Washington's complexion and I use NARS' Lip Stain in "Pampa" (yes, I know it's a nutmeg shade.)  It works well on me for a nude lip although it may be too frosty for those darker than me.


----------



## frocher (Jul 14, 2007)

.....


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_
6)inches long fake nails with airbrushed picture or decals
_

 
OMG, I saw a woman last night at a restaurant.  Her nails must have been like 5 inches long....kinda made me want to throw up a bit


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't forgive a woman who wears black eyeliner as a lip liner. I'm looking at you GRANDMA!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Intentionally wearing a foundation that's too light to "look lighter/fairer." My mother does this and I can never convince her that it looks hilariously bad._

 

I agree!!!  I know so many women (my mom too LOL) who do this, and I just hate to have to be the one to tell them that number one, it doesn't work because u can't alter ur skin color, and number two, it makes the skin look dead, and number three, it makes u look like ur wearing way too much makeup when u might be wearing the same amount as a woman has the right color foundation.

I also agree that on some level this is the fault of makeup companies for not having enough selections for women of color, but if someone's intentionally picking lighter foundation too look lighter, that's just not right.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 18, 2007)

Crime? I would have to say the frosty white lipsticks I see people wear over the dark lip liner. It reminds me of Dave Chapelle as Tyrone Biggums


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 18, 2007)

1. Too white and too frosty of a browbone color
2.  Too white and too MATTE of a browbone color (Gesso is NOT for us ladies, step off)
3.  Dark dark brown lipliner with everything
4. Frosty light lipstick, specifically on those of us with two-toned lips
5. Fear of color! Step away from the browns and golds!
6.  Settling for the closest foundation color instead of the one that's the right color.  This is a complexion crime, and I don't hold the consumers accountable for it, especially in my store where the brands either don't make a color that would suit a deeper skinned client, or we simply don't carry the full shade range.  We recently did a retro fit in my store and cut a lot of colors in a lot of good brands which really pissed me off.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_1. Too white and too frosty of a browbone color
2.  Too white and too MATTE of a browbone color (Gesso is NOT for us ladies, step off)
3.  Dark dark brown lipliner with everything
4. Frosty light lipstick, specifically on those of us with two-toned lips
5. Fear of color! Step away from the browns and golds!
6.  Settling for the closest foundation color instead of the one that's the right color.  This is a complexion crime, and I don't hold the consumers accountable for it, especially in my store where the brands either don't make a color that would suit a deeper skinned client, or we simply don't carry the full shade range.  We recently did a retro fit in my store and cut a lot of colors in a lot of good brands which really pissed me off._

 
I'm N9 and I wear Gesso as a lid color and a brow bone highlight.  It's all about blending.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_I'm N9 and I wear Gesso as a lid color and a brow bone highlight.  It's all about blending._

 
And I plan to get Gesso and another white shadow to use for a mod eye.  But I know what you mean, that one unblended strip of a highlight is terrible to see.


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 18, 2007)

I finally have started seeing the white liner on dark complected women. I'm sorry.... that's not cute.

I had a really beautiful young woman (27 or 28-ish) at the counter on Sunday and she brought her grandmother in to get new makeup. She was "tsk-tsk-ing" her grandmothers choice of Fashion Fair foundation, which wasn't too bad (it was the right shade, but she was really shiny and of course her makeup came off on her clothes!). But the whole time this girl is making faces and nodding and acting a touch superior (but in a loving way) I was thinking "Girl, sit your ass down and let me take that daggone white crap off of your eyes!".


----------



## ratmist (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Please don't use Vaseline on your face, ever.  Petroleum jelly (and mineral oil) are extremely pore clogging.  I don't use any product with either of them (hair, body, face, or lips).  If you face is dry in the winter try either shea butter, or (and I make this for myself and my friend who loves it) take a glass vial and fill it with an ounce of grape seed or sweet almond oil (both absorb into the skin nicely) and add a few drops of your favorite essential oils (like tea tree, bergamont, lavender, etc.)._

 

Not everyone has problems using petroleum jelly or mineral oil based products.  A good example of this is the Nivea cream that many people swear by as a night creme.  Others use Vaseline (or just petroleum jelly) because it seals a temporary barrier on the skin that allows the body's own oils and moisture to stay right there rather than evaporating or being easily rubbed away.  Personally, Nivea creme (it has a mineral oil base) is one of the only products my skin has not rejected, and I have extremely soft and clear skin as a result.  For people that have dry and sensitive skin, shea butter isn't always the best.  I found it never sank in properly and instead just sat in a thin layer on my face and body that eventually irritated my skin and clogged pores.  Obviously, this hasn't happened to you.  I found the same reactions when I tried vegetable oils - coconut oil and almond oil were particularly vicious on my skin and caused little rashes because they weren't easily washed away with gentle soap after a day.  Simple rinses with pure honey works on my face, but there are some that say it does nothing for them.  The smells of essential oils tend to nauseate me or give me vicious headaches, while others swear by them.  I just think we should be more careful about proclaiming and foreswearing products and brands and remember that we are providing anecdotal knowledge at best, unless we're chemists working in the industry...


----------



## lipshock (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_1. Too white and too frosty of a browbone color.
2.  Too white and too MATTE of a browbone color (Gesso is NOT for us ladies, step off)_

 

I agree with a browbone highlighter that is too frosty because it is really distracting but I've seen a lot of darker skinned women with a matte, white (or white-ish) browbone highlighter and it looks gorgeous.  In fact, I was planning on getting  Gesso e/s after reading a recommendation by NaturalSister on here.

I believe it's all about the blending.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickLez* 

 
_*-Bad color contacts: I wear hazel myself, but only because I tried it once on whim and felt it gave a little life to my face. But frankly, anything beyond that looks overly phony to me for most complex. And it's hard to take a person seriously when they've got ridiculous green contacts. *_

 


I really just don't see what the big "fuss" or hub-bub is over when girls, of any skin colour, wear them.  And I am not just saying that because I wear them myself.  Even if I didn't wear them, I don't think I would be the least bit bothered.  I understand that there are some coloured contacts that look absolutely ridiculous and extremely fake -- like the ones sold at your beauty supply store and look as if they've been dyed with highlighter fluid but even with the natural ones made my top manufacturers there seems to be such a negative outlook towards coloured contacts and those who choose to wear them.  I just don't get it.  Maybe it's that whole thing about being happy with what God gave you -- and trust me, I am happy with my natural eye colour but some times, you want to be different.  :shrug:


----------



## Nikki_L (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Not everyone has problems using petroleum jelly or mineral oil based products. A good example of this is the Nivea cream that many people swear by as a night creme. Others use Vaseline (or just petroleum jelly) because it seals a temporary barrier on the skin that allows the body's own oils and moisture to stay right there rather than evaporating or being easily rubbed away. Personally, Nivea creme (it has a mineral oil base) is one of the only products my skin has not rejected, and I have extremely soft and clear skin as a result. For people that have dry and sensitive skin, shea butter isn't always the best. I found it never sank in properly and instead just sat in a thin layer on my face and body that eventually irritated my skin and clogged pores. Obviously, this hasn't happened to you. I found the same reactions when I tried vegetable oils - coconut oil and almond oil were particularly vicious on my skin and caused little rashes because they weren't easily washed away with gentle soap after a day. Simple rinses with pure honey works on my face, but there are some that say it does nothing for them. The smells of essential oils tend to nauseate me or give me vicious headaches, while others swear by them. I just think we should be more careful about proclaiming and foreswearing products and brands and remember that we are providing anecdotal knowledge at best, unless we're chemists working in the industry..._

 

i have to agree.  i have tried everything under the sun including shea butter, and i always come back to vaseline.  even table salt has dubious origins, but they make it so we can eat it! : )


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 20, 2007)

Things that make me cringe and/or want to vomit:

1. Eyeshadows, lipsticks, or glosses that look down right ashy. Sure I looked cute on the white girl at the counter, but it's not cute on you!

2. Black eyeliner on the lips. This is wrong on so many levels.

3. The whole Grace Jones blush-in-the-hollows-and-not-on-the-apples-of-the-cheeks look. You cannot create cheekbones with blush and it looks draggish! If you want cheekbones that badly then learn to CONTOUR!

4. Eyeshadow that looks like it's been finger painted on by a Kindergardener. Nuff said.

5. Foundation in the wrong color with a visible like of demarcation on the jaw. If you can't find the right color and don't want to blend foundations to get the right color, then cut your losses and get a tinted moisturizer. And for goodness sakes learn how to blend!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 30, 2007)

Haha, I actually like to wear black lip liner whenever I wear red lipstick.  It defines my lips more, but by no means is it a harsh line, It's more of a color gradient from dark red to bright red.  I just wish I could find an actual lip liner in black instead of having to use black lipstick.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 30, 2007)

^^ The closest "almost black" lip liner I've seen is Iman's in Black Silk.  It's available at Walgreen's (in-store and online).  HTH!


----------



## L281173 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Haha, I actually like to wear black lipliner whenever I wear read lipstick. It defines my lips more, but by no means is it a harsh line, It's more of a color gradient from dark red to bright red. I just wish I could find an actual lip liner in black instead of having to use black lipstick._

 









I love to wear black lipliner with red lipstick also.  I use Iman's Black Silk Lipliner pencil.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Haha, I actually like to wear black lipliner whenever I wear read lipstick.  It defines my lips more, but by no means is it a harsh line, It's more of a color gradient from dark red to bright red.  I just wish I could find an actual lip liner in black instead of having to use black lipstick._

 
NYX has a liner called Y2K.  Not black, more of a black/eggplant color.  Great color!  I have used MAC's PowerPoint Pencil in Industry to line lips, it looks very cool.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 31, 2007)

the sharpie eyebrows really really need to stop. especially the purple ones


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 31, 2007)

So it's better to use an almost black lip liner instead of a matching one for red lips? 

I don't wear red yet but I am determined to find a color suitable for me.

Are there any 'rules' in regards to lip liners other than not to do the black/nude lip method?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 31, 2007)

Color your lips in entirely so when the lipstick wears, you don't have a sharp, obvious edge to your lips and no lipstick


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 2, 2007)

I absolutely *HATE IT* when I find out a woman has been using the same cosmetics for years.

I had to school mum last night and say, *"MASCARA LASTS 3 TO SIX MONTHS, MOTHER. IF YOU USE IT A LOT, THROW IT OUT AFTER THREE; IF NOT, UP TO SIX - SEVEN IF YOU'RE DESPERATE!"*

Im proud of her, cos she's taking out the time to buy quality makeup that suits her, cos she's a really deep skin tone. but dammit. *THROW OUT YOUR MAKEUP WHEN ITS PAST ITS PRIME. *

and you know what else, _wash your damn brushes!!_ do you know what happens when you dont wash your brushes?
*
THIS HAPPENS!*






yes, that is me, and I made the mistake of not washing my brushes. I used the same brush for power and blush, like an idiot, and look! dark as hell and I aint even that dark. ack. 

if you can _SEE_ the difference between your face and neck, then something is either wrong with the makeup or your brushes.

I just want people to learn from that mistake I made a few months ago! >.<


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 2, 2007)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, it's hella dark, but FLAWLESS!!!! **off to wash my brushes**


----------



## This Is Mine (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_wash your damn brushes!! do you know what happens when you dont wash your brushes?_

 





 Lol! That is actually one of my pet peeves. I work with people who wear make up as part of thier job (theatre) and constantly have to stress to them the importance of cleaning your brushes and lashes on a regular basis. It skeeves me out to see the brushes that some of the actresses use to put on make up


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *This Is Mine* 

 
_





 Lol! That is actually one of my pet peeves. I work with people who wear make up as part of thier job (theatre) and constantly have to stress to them the importance of cleaning your brushes and lashes on a regular basis. It skeeves me out to see the brushes that some of the actresses use to put on make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ewww, especially with heavy theatre makeup, which reminds me, when you have a company sharring theatre makeup, that is gross too.  I work in the theatre, so I know how small those pay checks are.  Still, go buy your own stuff, please, for the love of God.  I took a Costume Design class where the tail end focused on makeup, and I had to use the community Ben Nye.  Man I was so mad, and I took that stuff off as soon as I could! 

**I must admit though, in the past I didn't wash my brushes as frequently as I should have, but these days (due in part to Specktra) I am absolutely annal about it, I wish them atleast once a week, or more.  Pat on the back for me!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 3, 2007)

I can get away without washing for up to a month - thats the maximum for Puffy. any longer, and I'll look like the above piccy! only a little more...
oompa loompa-ish. luckily, Ive invested in a creme blusher, a brand new tinted moisturizer, and Im about to head right into the world of concealer. no more flubs for me, dammit!

another thing, why arent women wearing the right concealer shade? they look so...

messed up. ;-;


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm probably the only one to disagree about matching. I think that's a personal preference. I like it. :shrug:

Now the black pencil, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think a pencil a few shades off from the skin tone can be used to tone down lighter colors so that darker skinned people can wear them without looking like a freak.  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_BLACK EYELINER AS A LIPLINER! That's the number one. 
Two: A light shadow in a obvious line as "highlight" under the brow. Blend, gals, blend!
Three: not using enough color. (Example: there are other lip products besides Oh Baby! and Sinnamon))
Four: Honestly, I'm a little alarmed at how a percentage of women of color find it necessary to match their eye shadows to their outfits, regardless of whether or not it is flattering (as in the woman who wanted me to use a kelly green and hot pink combo on her eyes because that's what her shirt and shoes looked like)._


----------



## studiosila (Aug 3, 2007)

I dont know if this way listed earlier but ashy,gray, chalky white concealor for undereye circles giving the im so sick today racoon eyes look further enhanced in photographs due to direct flashes!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_So it's better to use an almost black lip liner instead of a matching one for red lips? 

I don't wear red yet but I am determined to find a color suitable for me.

Are there any 'rules' in regards to lip liners other than not to do the black/nude lip method?_

 
Well you can wear whatever color lip liner that you like with red lips, it just depends on the effect that you want it to have.  I personally love using black liner with purple, and brown lips too.  I can try to find some pictures for you if  you'd like.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 8, 2007)

That's true. I just can't believe how many women wear it with gloss.


----------



## sitasati (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know how to blend!!!! *cries* I'm learning though ...it sucks sometimes. I'm just too lazy to stand infront of my mirror and blend and I feel like my mac blending brush that I use is just toooooo coarse or scratchy. But anyways...I've noticed the white eyeliner too...its like wtF?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 8, 2007)

This doesn't pertain to women of color, but keeping cosmetics, especially stuff around the eyes and mouth, for a long time is really gross.  I helped a lady the other day with this super old discontinued mascara.  She goes "I've had this for years and I finally ran out, do you carry it anymore?"  it was everything I could do not to hurl all over her old ass mascara tube.

And another general one: don't be a bitch to a makeup artist, your face is in his or her hands.  Just like you shouldn't patronize food employees unless you want boogers in your salad.  Be nice to us if you want us to be nice to your face.


----------



## calbear (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_And another general one: don't be a bitch to a makeup artist, your face is in his or her hands.  Just like you shouldn't patronize food employees unless you want boogers in your salad.  Be nice to us if you want us to be nice to your face._

 
HA!!!!  So true!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *studiosila* 

 
_I dont know if this way listed earlier but ashy,gray, chalky white concealor for undereye circles giving the im so sick today racoon eyes look further enhanced in photographs due to direct flashes!_

 
I knew a girl who would wear this cheap peachy yellow concealor under her eyes.  It was too dark for her, and it creased and crumbled.  It wasn't flattering at all.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_I don't know how to blend!!!! *cries* I'm learning though ...it sucks sometimes. I'm just too lazy to stand infront of my mirror and blend and I feel like my mac blending brush that I use is just toooooo coarse or scratchy. But anyways...I've noticed the white eyeliner too...its like wtF?_

 
Are you washing them freqently enough.  They start to feel coarse when there is product buildup and the brushes need to be cleaned.


----------



## NARSlover (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_
And another general one: don't be a bitch to a makeup artist, your face is in his or her hands.  Just like you shouldn't patronize food employees unless you want boogers in your salad.  Be nice to us if you want us to be nice to your face._

 

ITA, but at the same time, MA shouldn't be bitches to customers...at least 50% of the MA's I've dealt with have been bitchy to me and acted like I'm "bothering" them.....I'm not saying you are, the ones I've dealt with in my area act like that....and I do spend money and try not to take up much of their time, just a little help


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 11, 2007)

My pet peeves. umm.  When people spread evil make up information. I read in this magazine regarding things happening in the black community or written by black people for blacks and others..that one shouldn't wear full foundation because it causes a white ghost affect. ?????????

I wanted to jump through the magazine and kick that girl in her butt.

Now I don't have a problem when people only stick to the bronze, gold etc.. colors. Some people don't wear makeup for artistic reasons like many of us do..but because they want to look better than they do..enhance their natural beauty. So they find this is done in colors that naturally complement their skin tones. Hey do u! 

Now if they stuck to these colors because some moron (sp) told them you don't look good in anything else and only certain people can pull those colors off than I would encourage them to break down that barrier.


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I really just don't see what the big "fuss" or hub-bub is over when girls, of any skin colour, wear them.  And I am not just saying that because I wear them myself.  Even if I didn't wear them, I don't think I would be the least bit bothered.  I understand that there are some coloured contacts that look absolutely ridiculous and extremely fake -- like the ones sold at your beauty supply store and look as if they've been dyed with highlighter fluid but even with the natural ones made my top manufacturers there seems to be such a negative outlook towards coloured contacts and those who choose to wear them.  I just don't get it.  Maybe it's that whole thing about being happy with what God gave you -- and trust me, I am happy with my natural eye colour but some times, you want to be different.  :shrug:_

 
ITA agree with you. What about having fun? We are aware that it doesn't look like we were born with those colours but it's about (at least for me) having fun the same way you were that purple eyeshadow or red lipstick. Those are not natural colours either. Granted I don't go to work like that but I would do it occasionally.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_*Sigh*  Ok.  Thank you for adding this.  This is a serious pet peeve of mine but I didn't want to mention it since I know we have several women of color on here who wear them.  

Lose the color contacts.  

Most people can't pull of color contacts because they look fake.  Everytime I see it I just want women to embrace their natural eye color and leave the contacts alone.  In most cases, the women look much better without them.  Although it is possible for you to be as dark as my black keyboard and have sky blue eyes, it's not probable.  

So in conclusion, all of my asian, southeast asian, middle eastern, african, east indian, african american, latina, and pacific island women - my fabulous and magnificent women of color - just take them out of your eyes, put them in their cases and walk away._

 
I have a black friend who wears honey coloured contacts and it looks natural and very beautiful...
But I agree that the contrast of very light eyes and dark skin looks a bit plastic!


----------



## La Ilusion (Aug 12, 2007)

I am really enjoying reading this thread!

I know we've mentioned the white and silver landing strip of eyeliner/crayon on the upper lid, and I have a related one (and I'm not sure if it's a _crime _exactly). I know that many people use white pencil on the lower lid to create the illusion of larger, wide-open eyes. But I think that white looks a little harsh and awfully noticeable (not in a good way) on anyone who's not very pale. I think a neutral (if one has cool undertones) or peachy-neutral (if one has very warm undertones) pearlized pencil that is a few shades lighter than one's skin works better. It's much less look-at-me-I'm-a-bright-ol'-pencil! on darker skin, while still opening the eye, imho.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NARSlover* 

 
_ITA, but at the same time, MA shouldn't be bitches to customers...at least 50% of the MA's I've dealt with have been bitchy to me and acted like I'm "bothering" them.....I'm not saying you are, the ones I've dealt with in my area act like that....and I do spend money and try not to take up much of their time, just a little help_

 
I agree.  I know there are a lot of threads about unpleasant MA's but I have found in terms of customer service, the great majority of sales associate rudeness has come from MA's.  And I am a polite, non-pushy customer.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I have a black friend who wears honey coloured contacts and it looks natural and very beautiful...
But I agree that the contrast of very light eyes and dark skin looks a bit plastic!_

 
It's not the contrast per se.  There are plenty of people with deep skintones and lighter eyes, it's just that contacts often times look really really fake, and consequently, gross.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Ilusion* 

 
_I am really enjoying reading this thread!

I know we've mentioned the white and silver landing strip of eyeliner/crayon on the upper lid, and I have a related one (and I'm not sure if it's a crime exactly). I know that many people use white pencil on the lower lid to create the illusion of larger, wide-open eyes. But I think that white looks a little harsh and awfully noticeable (not in a good way) on anyone who's not very pale. I think a neutral (if one has cool undertones) or peachy-neutral (if one has very warm undertones) pearlized pencil that is a few shades lighter than one's skin works better. It's much less look-at-me-I'm-a-bright-ol'-pencil! on darker skin, while still opening the eye, imho._

 
Well you are supposed to tightline the white eye pencil for that effect, perhaps the people you are seeing  aren't applying their liner to the waterline?  I can't really imagine tightlining for a larger eye effect with any color other than white or cream.  Anything else would defeat the purpose.


----------



## Larkin (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Ilusion* 

 
_I am really enjoying reading this thread!

I know we've mentioned the white and silver landing strip of eyeliner/crayon on the upper lid, and I have a related one (and I'm not sure if it's a crime exactly). I know that many people use white pencil on the lower lid to create the illusion of larger, wide-open eyes. But I think that white looks a little harsh and awfully noticeable (not in a good way) on anyone who's not very pale. I think a neutral (if one has cool undertones) or peachy-neutral (if one has very warm undertones) pearlized pencil that is a few shades lighter than one's skin works better. It's much less look-at-me-I'm-a-bright-ol'-pencil! on darker skin, while still opening the eye, imho._

 





It's like "HELLO, see my white eyeliner. I read somewhere if I line my waterline with white my eyes will appear bigger."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally, I dot on white e/l lightly and go over it with a beige-y color, much more natural. I think this is a trick best for photographing not for everyday wear.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Well you are supposed to tightline the white eye pencil for that effect, perhaps the people you are seeing  aren't applying their liner to the waterline?  I can't really imagine tightlining for a larger eye effect with any color other than white or cream.  Anything else would defeat the purpose._

 
Actually I use Stila's Topaz (flesh-colored) kajal pencil to tightline, and it looks 100X better than a stark white pencil on any skintone.  I've used the technique on tons of different skin types and eye shapes, and it always looks more natural but still eye opening, while the white just looks too white.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Actually I use Stila's Topaz (flesh-colored) kajal pencil to tightline, and it looks 100X better than a stark white pencil on any skintone.  I've used the technique on tons of different skin types and eye shapes, and it always looks more natural but still eye opening, while the white just looks too white._

 
Exactly.


----------



## Dani (Aug 13, 2007)

This girl I work with has to be about an NW-40, and every day she comes into work with a big fat stripe of silvery white eyeliner on her upper lashline that wings out to around the end of her eyebrow. Nothing else on her whole face except that thick ass wing. I cringed the first time I saw it...


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_5. the one white line of white shimmery liner.
4. once again the wet and wild blk eyeliner as a lipliner
3. too pale/yellow/orange foundation
2. not going outside the neutral sandy gold brown range in everything
* 1. the fucshia iridescent purplish lipstick *
and those are my pet peeves_

 
Hey now, that's my moms shade of lipstick. And I must say she looks damn good in it.


----------



## sitasati (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Are you washing them freqently enough. They start to feel coarse when there is product buildup and the brushes need to be cleaned._

 

I wash them once in two weeks. I have the 242SE brush. It's very coarse and hard. I hate blending with it. I should invest in another brush. Here i comee mac...hehehe...


----------



## La Ilusion (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinammonkisses* 

 
_Hey now, that's my moms shade of lipstick. And I must say she looks damn good in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My mom wears that shade and she looks great, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's Milani Berry... I don't remember ... something with berry in it. It brightens up her whole face!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_I wash them once in two weeks. I have the 242SE brush. It's very coarse and hard. I hate blending with it. I should invest in another brush. Here i comee mac...hehehe...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The SE brushes aren't manufactured as well as the original brushes in the line.  It's not just your brush, all my SE brushes suck eggs.
However, the 242 brush isn't a blending brush.  It's an applicator, it's too hard to blend with IMO.  You need a soft, tapered brush for actual blending.  The 242 is supposed to be hard so that it lays down a lot of pigment in one spot.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Actually I use Stila's Topaz (flesh-colored) kajal pencil to tightline, and it looks 100X better than a stark white pencil on any skintone.  I've used the technique on tons of different skin types and eye shapes, and it always looks more natural but still eye opening, while the white just looks too white._

 
I actually use a white pencil on my inner rim sometimes, and when applied very thinly, it looks really nice, and it does make me look awake. it is all about application, I guess! I havent been able to find a flesh coloured pencil, but I'll so look for one after reading that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate it when my fellow young ladies of colour at school wear makeup that just _looks_ cheap, you know? but then again, a handful of them are actually ignorant and make fun of me cos Im the "bitch thats friends with the white people", ick. 

but in all seriousness! they talk smack, and their foundation is washed out, and their mascara is shit; and if they dont wear makeup, they got pimples from here to effin china. some light-handed coverup wouldnt kill em - but this is a mistake most young girls make anyways! ie, my bad brush photo. ;-;

and Ive even seen one popular girl wear nothing but black lined lips and clear gloss. oy vay, it was depressing.


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 15, 2007)

That color lipstick is fine as long as you've picked a shade and finish that goes with your skin tone.


----------



## faifai (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinammonkisses* 

 
_Hey now, that's my moms shade of lipstick. And I must say she looks damn good in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, she did say it was her personal pet peeve and not some almighty "makeup rule" that can never ever ever be broken. You don't have to agree - this thread is for what you personally consider a goofy makeup look.


----------



## CaliArtist (Sep 11, 2007)

lmao at this thread tooo real and funny
 black lipliner with a fuschia or frosted lipstick /or gloss

white eyeliner on top lid as highlight and/or e/s e/l (mexican and black crime)

drawn on sperm brows

blush not blended in and only on cheeks not temples  jawline or lightly dusted on the eyelid.

that is all i can think of right now lol


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 11, 2007)

Chestnut does NOT go with everything lipcolor you have. Try Cushy..


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_The SE brushes aren't manufactured as well as the original brushes in the line. It's not just your brush, all my SE brushes suck eggs.
However, the 242 brush isn't a blending brush. It's an applicator, it's too hard to blend with IMO. You need a soft, tapered brush for actual blending. The 242 is supposed to be hard so that it lays down a lot of pigment in one spot._

 
I love using the 239 for applying pigment.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Chestnut does NOT go with everything lipcolor you have. Try Cushy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HERE HERE!


----------



## ginagate (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 

 
_ITA agree with you. What about having fun? We are aware that it doesn't look like we were born with those colours but it's about (at least for me) having fun the same way you were that purple eyeshadow or red lipstick. Those are not natural colours either. Granted I don't go to work like that but I would do it occasionally._

 
I can count on one hand the times I've worn something other than brown/bronze/gold. I have a peach blush (NARS Gina), but I don't think that really counts, as it looks quite natural on me. it was sort of surprising to hear I (and those like me) are pet peeves; everyone isn't comfortable with color. And although i hear "oh, you should try color!", it's sort of difficult to do well. So I choose to err on the side of caution and just wear what I'm comfortable with: neutrals. And the occasional bit of red gloss or lipstick.

I'd love to try color, but it would have to be in a way that was a)easy, and b)work-friendly. I can't see myself trying to rock purple shadow during a meeting. A lot of the lcolorful looks here I think are gorgeous, but I couldn't wear to work.


----------



## ViVaMac (Sep 13, 2007)

Well ... great question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If makeup is art, biggest makeup crimes do not exist. After that, that depends on the woman or on the man who wears him.

But I say FOR EVERY WOMAN (white, black, yellow, etc) :too much makeup with too much clothes with too much jewels with too much accessories. 
It's nice on catwalk or on photo but no in really life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit : Change my response, I read "Biggest Makeup Crimes" not "Biggest Makeup Crimes committed by Women of Color". 
I don't think women of color make bigger makeup crimes than other


----------



## Kaycee37 (Sep 13, 2007)

Red blush with pink lips, purple lips or berry lips
I don;t think women in general understand "the color story". They don't realize that this is not cute.





 I hate when *any* woman tries to create a lip line by over drawing or under drawing her lips. The camel humps created by over drawing really sends me over the edge!





 In general I think most women of color...(and it depends on the area of the country). *Don't enjoy experimenting with color at all* Are too cheap to purchase quality makeup, so they try to hate on females who really "paint" their face! And think by wearing the gold bronze shades that they are appearing "natural". 

Most don't realize they are acting ignorant....it's usually a feeling thats engrained in them as a person. Usually church, men, & community feeds into this negative opinion of makeup "hating".

**As for the fake contacts. I don't get it! Why put something in your eye thats not really needed. Contacts keep your eyes infected and drama filled. Why would you bother to put something, that doesn't belong in such an important area?????


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 17, 2007)

alotta women of color mostly the mexican girls do the dark red liner with a light shade of lipstick or gloss over here. nortenas my ass, but yeah i think it looks nice on SOME women that can pull it off. it's a lil trashy though. :]


----------



## chocobon (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_BLACK EYELINER AS A LIPLINER! That's the number one. 
Two: A light shadow in a obvious line as "highlight" under the brow. Blend, gals, blend!
Three: not using enough color. (Example: there are other lip products besides Oh Baby! and Sinnamon))
Four: Honestly, I'm a little alarmed at how a percentage of women of color find it necessary to match their eye shadows to their outfits, regardless of whether or not it is flattering (as in the woman who wanted me to use a kelly green and hot pink combo on her eyes because that's what her shirt and shoes looked like)._

 
very well said!


----------



## gingerbelle (Sep 17, 2007)

My biggest pet peeve is not so much makeup, nor is it only limited to WoC, but unfortunately, I seem to notice it more in us darker beauties. It's not taking excellent care of our skin. NOTHING bugs me more than seeing someone who obviously spent a lot of time and effort (and maybe money, you can't always tell) on their makeup and put it on top of sh!tty skin. 

Like me, many PoC have a tendency to oily, blackhead prone skin and hyperpigmentation and scarring. I know how hard it is to find good foundation but if your hyperpigmentation is really bad, think about investing in a good foundation - as a last resort get it custom blended. Also, don't forget coverup for under/around the eyes as many darker/olive ladies like me have bad dark circles. 

Finally, invest in an effective skincare system - I know a good routine is expensive, so go for less expensive alternatives where possible, but please, exfoliate and keep the oil under control. Shine and blackheads are NOT cute. I agree with the poster above who said that in our culture, spending a lot of money and effort on beauty is considered frivolous, but believe me, most of the celebrities (male and female) we admire don't have 'naturally' beautiful skin, or only use a little cocoa butter or whatever natural remedy they try to convince us of. They spend thousands on chemical peels, lasering, botox, microdermabrasion and prescription-strength skin-care. 

Again, this is not only/every WoC, but I seem to see it quite a bit in our community.


----------



## MAC_A_LICIOUS (Sep 17, 2007)

*1. im not a fan of the over dramatic lip liner esp. black liner.*
*2. when some women shave off the eyebrows and draw them in with sharpies*
*3. too much blush- either blend them or use it lightly!*
*4. l/s on the teeth- blot it so it wont have to get there*
*5. in some older women i find that they like to line under the bottom lash line and not the inside.  i cant stand that!!  it just looks like something is missing.*

*skin care is very important.  i had dark scars in my face from poppin the bumps and everything.  now its at a min. and im pretty good. tone is even and now i dont have to apply so much make-up when i do wear it.  i am an nc50 girl and i love earthtones but i try to get funky ever now and then with bolder colors.  my latest funky moment is in my pics.  i used blue storm to the fullest! check it out.*


----------



## lipshock (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_**As for the fake contacts. I don't get it! Why put something in your eye thats not really needed. Contacts keep your eyes infected and drama filled. Why would you bother to put something, that doesn't belong in such an important area?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


That came off highly pretentious and condescending.

Contacts do not keep your eyes infected, whatever that means.  If you take care of your contacts with the sanitation and deep cleansing process, your eyes will be fine.  I have been wearing contacts since I was a freshman in high school and I have never had any sort of eye problems.  What do you mean by drama filled?  And what does that have to do with contacts?

I actually need contacts because I have not been blessed with perfect vision.  I wear glasses on some occasions but unfortunately my glasses can sometimes give me bad headaches.  I have clear contacts as well as coloured, and that is because I like to change up my look and I like wearing coloured contacts.  So that is why I "bother" putting contacts, which apparently do not belong, in my important eye area.  I kind of need to see.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 17, 2007)

^ ditto..i wanna know too
^
^
^


----------



## L281173 (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_Red blush with pink lips, purple lips or berry lips
I don;t think women in general understand "the color story". They don't realize that this is not cute.





 I hate when *any* woman tries to create a lip line by over drawing or under drawing her lips. The camel humps created by over drawing really sends me over the edge!





 In general I think most women of color...(and it depends on the area of the country). *Don't enjoy experimenting with color at all* Are too cheap to purchase quality makeup, so they try to hate on females who really "paint" their face! And think by wearing the gold bronze shades that they are appearing "natural". 

Most don't realize they are acting ignorant....it's usually a feeling thats engrained in them as a person. Usually church, men, & community feeds into this negative opinion of makeup "hating".

**As for the fake contacts. I don't get it! Why put something in your eye thats not really needed. Contacts keep your eyes infected and drama filled. Why would you bother to put something, that doesn't belong in such an important area?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The part about church, men and community feeding into makeup hating is true.  I have had women and men both say that I was trampy because I like vibrant makeup even at church.  THEY ARE JUST JEALOUS, they are not divas like the members of our group.


----------



## shoppingisme (Oct 7, 2007)

black lip liner
(i used to do this in hs)
*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 7, 2007)

High school is the time to experiment and make those mistakes


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 8, 2007)

That reminds me alot of Touch Lipstick and 80% Lipliner! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Thanks *faifai* & *lipshock*.  Nude lips are so hard.  There are so many kinds of "nude".  Anyway, I like Kelly's lips here (not to mention the eyes):




_


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_Red blush with pink lips, purple lips or berry lips
I don;t think women in general understand "the color story". They don't realize that this is not cute.





 I hate when *any* woman tries to create a lip line by over drawing or under drawing her lips. The camel humps created by over drawing really sends me over the edge!





 In general I think most women of color...(and it depends on the area of the country). *Don't enjoy experimenting with color at all* Are too cheap to purchase quality makeup, so they try to hate on females who really "paint" their face! And think by wearing the gold bronze shades that they are appearing "natural". 

Most don't realize they are acting ignorant....it's usually a feeling thats engrained in them as a person. Usually church, men, & community feeds into this negative opinion of makeup "hating".

**As for the fake contacts. I don't get it! Why put something in your eye thats not really needed. Contacts keep your eyes infected and drama filled. Why would you bother to put something, that doesn't belong in such an important area?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been wearing contacts over 30 years and never had an infection. The last decade I have been wearing tints. I've used the transparents with a slight glimpse of gold-these are gorgeous on women of color. Lots of women of color have noses that are not made for eyeglasses! If you are African American or Asian American,you may have problems finding a flattering,comfortable pair! If you do have beautiful eyes, why hide them behind windows? As far as changing the eyecolor,its fun! I am wearing blue right now....I saw Memoirs of a Geisha a couple years ago and thought "Hey,if she can pull off blue eyes,why can't I? It doesn't mean I want to change my identity or that I hate my inner Asian. It's like changing your hair. Everyone perms, and today everyone colors. In my neighborhood,its Japanese people who all but a few tint their hair! Many wear grey or green contact lenses. If you like the look,why not? Its not like plastic surgery,where you change a feature forever (also huge in my neighborhood-eye lid and nose surgery).


----------



## MelodyKat (Oct 9, 2007)

*Here we go:

#1- Helped a woman who was NW50 learn that white pencil is not the correct highlighter for under her eyebrows(p.s. NW 40 Studio Finish Concealer well blended can look AMAZING!)

#2-Ivory soap and baking soda is not a proper way to take care of your skin (that is just one combo i have heard)

#3- This cute, more mature client going out of her way to "under" draw her lips. (I gave up trying to convince her otherwise and try to show her how to make it less noticeable)......forgot to say all she uses is Magenta lipliner and she mixes it with Morange and Up the Amp

But at the end of the day....i am just a makeup artist and not a preacher. I can give and opinion but if they feel confident and beautiful who am I too judge as long as they leave my counter happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 9, 2007)

AND I REPEAT!!!

Stop wearing Chestnut and Currant with everything dammit!!!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_**As for the fake contacts. I don't get it! Why put something in your eye thats not really needed. Contacts keep your eyes infected and drama filled. Why would you bother to put something, that doesn't belong in such an important area?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Umm.. I'm not liking your tone. 

But I love my colored contacts. I wear them to have fun and be different just like you would with make up. Make up can infected your eyes and be drama filled so what is the difference???


----------



## lipshock (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Umm.. I'm not liking your tone. 

But I love my colored contacts. I wear them to have fun and be different just like you would with make up. Make up can infected your eyes and be drama filled so what is the difference???_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_AND I REPEAT!!!

Stop wearing Chestnut and Currant with everything dammit!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Niki, I heart you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Say it right, sista!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Niki, I heart you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Say it right, sista!_

 








To me, makeup is suppose to be fun and expressive but dammit, that chestnut liner with Prrr is getting on my damn nerves!!


----------



## lipshock (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_








To me, makeup is suppose to be fun and expressive but dammit, that chestnut liner with Prrr is getting on my damn nerves!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 

Don't forget the Oh, Baby.

I cannot wait until my first customer that comes in asking for Chestnut and Oh Baby.  I will serve them and then retreat to the back to have a quick laugh because of all the MAC MAs that post about that combination.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_








To me, makeup is suppose to be fun and expressive but dammit, that chestnut liner with Prrr is getting on my damn nerves!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
I love Chestnut, but I notice that quite a few of the MA's only suggest that. MA's could help people by explaining that although Chestnut is a great color, there are others that we should try. That said, an MA asked me if I had Chestnut lipliner and I said yes. The MA could have then said well, let me show you something other than Chestnut that I recommend. It's in the same color family, but it has more of a reddish tone, or lighter tone. I know you love Chestnut, but take a look at 80% which is a beautiful color and works well with these lipsticks, lipglosses, etc. Or take a look at Cushy. MA's can help by pushing some of the other colors. They should come from behind the counter and offer to try these colors on the customer. I really believe that people will be open to change once an MA demonstrates that there are other colors.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Don't forget the Oh, Baby.

I cannot wait until my first customer that comes in asking for Chestnut and Oh Baby.  I will serve them and then retreat to the back to have a quick laugh because of all the MAC MAs that post about that combination.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Sell it to them and then show them some other colors. They may not know anything better or different. I think we should start a thread "The Biggest Makeup Crimes Displayed  by WOC at the MAC Store/Counter. Then we need a thread called: "The Biggest Makeup Crimes Committed By MA's at the MAC Store/Counter. In some cases Oh Baby, Chestnut, etc are all the colors some MA's recommend because I've had that happen to me. I just let them know that I dislike Oh Baby, and please don't recommend Amber Lights eye shadow to me. No disrespect to those colors, but I don't like them and prefer different things.


----------



## lipshock (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Sell it to them and then show them some other colors. They may not know anything better or different. I think we should start a thread "The Biggest Makeup Crimes Displayed  by WOC at the MAC Store/Counter. Then we need a thread called: "The Biggest Makeup Crimes Committed By MA's at the MAC Store/Counter. In some cases Oh Baby, Chestnut, etc are all the colors some MA's recommend because I've had that happen to me. I just let them know that I dislike Oh Baby, and please don't recommend Amber Lights eye shadow to me. No disrespect to those colors, but I don't like them and prefer different things._

 

Luckily, I've never had Chestnut suggested to me when I have gone into MAC stores/counters looking for lipliners.  The MAs I have gotten have always made such great and helpful suggestions and not one has ever brought up Chestnut.  So, you can't really lump all the MAC MAs into that group.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Luckily, I've never had Chestnut suggested to me when I have gone into MAC stores/counters looking for lipliners.  The MAs I have gotten have always made such great and helpful suggestions and not one has ever brought up Chestnut.  So, you can't really lump all the MAC MAs into that group._

 
Note, I'm not dumping the MA's all into one group. I think I'm older than quite a few people posting. So, I speak from experience. I remember when MAC cosmetics carried expiration dates and you could go to the counter and there was hardly a crowd. I'm "old school" speaking here and I have had several MA's do this. If this is not the case, then why is it that we always choose these colors. I'm only saying that MA's could try to suggest different items.


----------



## lipshock (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Note, I'm not dumping the MA's all into one group. I think I'm older than quite a few people posting. So, I speak from experience. I remember when MAC cosmetics carried expiration dates and you could go to the counter and there was hardly a crowd. I'm "old school" speaking here and I have had several MA's do this. If this is not the case, then why is it that we always choose these colors. I'm only saying that MA's could try to suggest different items._

 
:shrug:

I am just going to jump out of this one.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_:shrug:

I am just going to jump out of this one._

 
Don't jump out of it my sister. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just saying that "a change can come." LOL I respect all of the hardworking MA's out there that do such a great job. I know some of us only want to wear Chestnut and Oh Baby, but I think that people may be willing to try different things if they are suggested. Example, an MA sold me Thrills lipstick, he used 80% lipliner. I said "Do I have to buy 80%, I already have Chestnut." He said yes, because 80% would be better with Thrills, it's more reddish. Well, dammit I had to buy 80%. All it took was him explaining the difference between the two and taking the time to show me why. That's what some of our sisters need. I didn't know any better, well maybe I did, I was just being cheap. LOL


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 9, 2007)

That's very true that some MA's don't suggest other colors. I'm sorry about that. I guess my rant is more for the ones that I do suggest other colors to and they won't budge from using Chestnut.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 9, 2007)

Y'all are too funny. I had a co-worker who wanted me to try liners so we walked down to MAC and she told the artist to show me "Chestnut", her staple. No offense, but the first thing I blurted out was, "I don't smoke! Do you have something 'pinker'?"


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 10, 2007)

This is way to funny..Educate, Knowledge is Power..You know what hurts me the most when I'm in a MAC store?? OK here I go: A Newbie to MAC, a person of color of course. The MA grabs CHESTNUT Lipliner, I feel like just jumping in and telling that customer..Run Forest Run.. I gave the MA a look of disgust, like how dare you not open the door and show that person what wonderful colors we have in the RainBow..Stop and Step away from the Golds and from MOTIF e/[email protected]? Put down Oh Baby..stop being LAZY and do what you are paid to do. But I can't jump in, I just pray that Newbie comes across, a magazine or sites like this one.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Ladies, this is too good, but I think women of color make the worst "looks"
when they use firery RED LIPSTICKS when they are really dark, it makes me want to just wipe there mouths.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Chestnut does NOT go with everything lipcolor you have. Try Cushy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I desire for women (all women) to be open to many options - whether it be make-up colors, clothing, hair styles...

...But technically (through years of make-up artistry, study of color theory, and endless experimentation on every skin tone)

...brown [Chestnut] does go with everything.  I truly mean the color brown in general, but since were talking about Chestnut l/l, here I go...

With lip liner and lip color, pretty much any combination can be made to work with the implementation of a make-up technique called blending. [sarchasm]
Other contributing factors include degree of application (line width, pressure used during application, line/fill ratio, liner to lipstick ratio...blah blah blah)

If you use a lip brush to blend enough so as to not be able to tell where the l/l ends and the lip color begins - you have made it work.  Not saying that this would or should satisfy everybody, just that it does work.  I know, I'm really anal.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 10, 2007)

It's just so sad when women think that what they have going on is really attractive.  Do they not see their reflection?  Do they not notice they look clownish.  

And again with Chestnut, if you blend it, it changes the color of the lipstick.  Not every thing has got to have this chocolate to mocha latte fade blend effect going on.  And definately not all the time.  Why can't people just let it go.  LET IT GOOOOO!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 

 
_*Here we go:

#1- Helped a woman who was NW50 learn that white pencil is not the correct highlighter for under her eyebrows(p.s. NW 40 Studio Finish Concealer well blended can look AMAZING!)

#2-Ivory soap and baking soda is not a proper way to take care of your skin (that is just one combo i have heard)

#3- This cute, more mature client going out of her way to "under" draw her lips. (I gave up trying to convince her otherwise and try to show her how to make it less noticeable)......forgot to say all she uses is Magenta lipliner and she mixes it with Morange and Up the Amp

But at the end of the day....i am just a makeup artist and not a preacher. I can give and opinion but if they feel confident and beautiful who am I too judge as long as they leave my counter happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## gingerbelle (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_It's just so sad when women think that what they have going on is really attractive.  Do they not see their reflection?  Do they not notice they look clownish.  

And again with Chestnut, if you blend it, it changes the color of the lipstick.  Not every thing has got to have this chocolate to mocha latte fade blend effect going on.  And definately not all the time.  Why can't people just let it go.  LET IT GOOOOO!_

 
When I was still a newbie to MAC, I succumbed and got Chestnut. I hated it immediately (got it online) because there is NO WAY I can use it and not have it change my lipstick color. Not to mention lipglasses. Everything turns brown with it. 

What is the point in having different color lippies if they're all gonna end up looking the same. All I can do is shake my head when I see girls in differnt communities post their FOTD with something like Chestnut l/l and wondertruck or flowerosophy or love nectar or nyphette - they all look the same - brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My perfect nude liner is stripdown, or cork if I WANT to darken something and OTHER COLORS (what a concept) to complement lippies in the pink, peach or coral families.  My chestnut sits unloved in the traincase - sometimes I use it as an eyeliner.....

Also. for ladies who don't want to go broke buying makeup, lipliner is one thing in which I find drugstore brands usually work as well as h/e FWIW.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 10, 2007)

That's what I thought about Chestnut, too. I knew I was new and ignorant to makeup, all of the Lustreglasses I had were pink. I knew from looking at my coworker that Chestnut wouldn't be one I picked up. She's a smoker and blends it with Carmex!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NLoveW630* 

 
_This is way to funny..Educate, Knowledge is Power..You know what hurts me the most when I'm in a MAC store?? OK here I go: A Newbie to MAC, a person of color of course. The MA grabs CHESTNUT Lipliner, I feel like just jumping in and telling that customer..Run Forest Run.. I gave the MA a look of disgust, like how dare you not open the door and show that person what wonderful colors we have in the RainBow..Stop and Step away from the Golds and from MOTIF e/[email protected]? Put down Oh Baby..stop being LAZY and do what you are paid to do. But I can't jump in, I just pray that Newbie comes across, a magazine or sites like this one._

 
It is definitely the MUA's job to investigate the customers' needs and desires - not to assume anything.  

Then there is the other side - not to excuse the MUA not investigating...

As a free-lance MUA for 21+ years & in my three months at MAC, this is what I have observed.  WOC that are new to make-up generally are afraid of/ or resistant to color, it can be very frustrating trying to get them to be open.  I'm at a $2 million dollar a year counter so the pace does not always support spending the time required with some of the make-up infants to get them to explore.  *I don't own Chestnut nor is it in my kit, but maybe the MUA isn't lazy.  If 8 out of 10 WOC want Chestnut, we give it to them, no questions asked.  Lots of customers can be turned off by you suggesting something other than what they asked for - it's a fine line, all in how you say things.*

MAC (Estee Lauder, a Corporation in business to make money) looks at it's employees this way in this order:

1 - Sales
2 - Image
3 - Customer Service
4 - Make-Up Artistry

Yes, in that order!

______

*These aren't streotypes, just trends at my counter:*

When WOC want Chestnut, Oh Baby & Chai, you give it to them.
When a Caucasian woman is an NW30, but has to have NW20, you give it to her.
When an Asian woman who is probably a C30 insists on buying NC25, you give it to her.
When Middle-Eastern women get their make-up done and you are dying inside to match the foundation to a T - but they want to look darker - you make them darker.  Satisfy the customer!

* I came into MAC with this hero mentality where I wanted to save every woman from her make-up mistakes, but you just can't.  It is very gratifying when you can open up a WOC to color, or help an NC50 match her foundation perfectly, in spite of the fact that she has been buying NW45 for years.  I could go on and on, but as a Retail Artist, we deal with a lot and many times, we can't do our best Make-Up Artistry due to many factors like the ones I have mentioned here - not because we are lazy. (Even though there are lazy ones amongst us)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## artoffacial (Oct 10, 2007)

all of these mentioned above! I really hate to see the ashy eyelids. thsi comes from using cheap eyeshadow that doesn't have much pigment, so all of the colors look grey no matter what!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_I desire for women (all women) to be open to many options - whether it be make-up colors, clothing, hair styles...

...But technically (through years of make-up artistry, study of color theory, and endless experimentation on every skin tone)

...brown [Chestnut] does go with everything. I truly mean the color brown in general, but since were talking about Chestnut l/l, here I go...

With lip liner and lip color, pretty much any combination can be made to work with the implementation of a make-up technique called blending. [sarchasm]
Other contributing factors include degree of application (line width, pressure used during application, line/fill ratio, liner to lipstick ratio...blah blah blah)

If you use a lip brush to blend enough so as to not be able to tell where the l/l ends and the lip color begins - you have made it work. Not saying that this would or should satisfy everybody, just that it does work. I know, I'm really anal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I have to disagree. What I am saying is, if you are wearing Pink Poodle, you don't need no damn chestnut. And yes, I've seen that combo on women of color. There are other liners in the rainbow as someone stated, try them out.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_It is definitely the MUA's job to investigate the customers' needs and desires - not to assume anything. 

Then there is the other side - not to excuse the MUA not investigating...

As a free-lance MUA for 21+ years & in my three months at MAC, this is what I have observed. WOC that are new to make-up generally are afraid of/ or resistant to color, it can be very frustrating trying to get them to be open. I'm at a $2 million dollar a year counter so the pace does not always support spending the time required with some of the make-up infants to get them to explore. *I don't own Chestnut nor is it in my kit, but maybe the MUA isn't lazy. If 8 out of 10 WOC want Chestnut, we give it to them, no questions asked. Lots of customers can be turned off by you suggesting something other than what they asked for - it's a fine line, all in how you say things.*

MAC (Estee Lauder, a Corporation in business to make money) looks at it's employees this way in this order:

1 - Sales
2 - Image
3 - Customer Service
4 - Make-Up Artistry

Yes, in that order!

______

*These aren't streotypes, just trends at my counter:*

When WOC want Chestnut, Oh Baby & Chai, you give it to them.
When a Caucasian woman is an NW30, but has to have NW20, you give it to her.
When an Asian woman who is probably a C30 insists on buying NC25, you give it to her.
When Middle-Eastern women get their make-up done and you are dying inside to match the foundation to a T - but they want to look darker - you make them darker. Satisfy the customer!

*I came into MAC with this hero mentality where I wanted to save every woman from her make-up mistakes, but you just can't. It is very gratifying when you can open up a WOC to color, or help an NC50 match her foundation perfectly, in spite of the fact that she has been buying NW45 for years. I could go on and on, but as a Retail Artist, we deal with a lot and many times, we can't do our best Make-Up Artistry due to many factors like the ones I have mentioned here - not because we are lazy. (Even though there are lazy ones amongst us)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

Ok, you seem to be getting a little beside yourself. LOL  We are just ranting about what we see as artist and customers. We do know that if you suggest something, either they will try it or leave it. It's all about just doing the suggesting. It doesn't hurt.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Ok, you seem to be getting a little beside yourself. LOL  We are just ranting about what we see as artist and customers. We do know that if you suggest something, either they will try it or leave it. It's all about just doing the suggesting. It doesn't hurt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for suggesting. Some of us (me) need those suggestions and really appreciate them. Let's agree to disagree and show some love for those of us that don't wish to change. Peace and Blessings to those diehard Chestnut, Oh Baby sisters out there. We love you!!!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Thanks for suggesting. Some of us (me) need those suggestions and really appreciate them. Let's agree to disagree and show some love for those of us that don't wish to change. Peace and Blessings to those diehard Chestnut, Oh Baby sisters out there. We love you!!!!!_

 





You got a point. I'm not saying change from using Oh Baby and Chestnut but try not to use it with every color.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 10, 2007)

Next, I have some crimes I want to get off my chest. LOL

1. Why is it that when you walk in some MAC Stores, the folk (you know what I mean LOL) think we own the damn store. No people, you do not own the MAC store other people are free to come in and make purchases.

2. Do we really need to bring our husbands/boyfriends with us to the MAC counter (unless he's buying some makeup himself)? LOL

3. Some of us need to stop  looking at the sister next to us up and down and rolling our eyes. Show some love at the counter. We are all trying to buy makeup and it's only makeup.

4. Everyone cannot be blonde like Mary J. Blige and Beyonce. 

5. If the sister next to you asks what colors you are wearing, let her know. Don't say "Oh, this is something I just threw together." Help a sister out.

6. For some of us, after you have spent your money at the MAC counter and FootLocker, please go to the bookstore and buy your children some books. Or go to the library. No need to come to parent teacher conference all MAC'd out and your child is failing. "No Child Left Behind really means that "Our children are being Left Behind."


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_





You got a point. I'm not saying change from using Oh Baby and Chestnut but try not to use it with every color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You ain't never lied. I had to learn this the hard way and now I have different liners for different colors. However, I would not have known better if an MA had not pointed this out to me.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_...brown [Chestnut] does go with everything.  I truly mean the color brown in general, but since were talking about Chestnut l/l, here I go...

With lip liner and lip color, pretty much any combination can be made to work with the implementation of a make-up technique called blending. [sarchasm]
Other contributing factors include degree of application (line width, pressure used during application, line/fill ratio, liner to lipstick ratio...blah blah blah)

If you use a lip brush to blend enough so as to not be able to tell where the l/l ends and the lip color begins - you have made it work.  Not saying that this would or should satisfy everybody, just that it does work.  I know, I'm really anal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree wholeheartedly with this!  My fave MA taught me this very thing when I was new to MAC and purchased Chestnut l/l.  I do wear other liners but Chestnut is truly valuable to me (and I know there are more closeted Chestnut fans around here, hee hee).

Ya'll stop all that hating on Chestnut, now!  If I didn't know any better I would've sworn that Chestnut came up on Specktra and insulted all your moms or something!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Next, I have some crimes I want to get off my chest. LOL

1. Why is it that when you walk in some MAC Stores, the folk (you know what I mean LOL) think we own the damn store. No people, you do not own the MAC store other people are free to come in and make purchases.

2. Do we really need to bring our husbands/boyfriends with us to the MAC counter (unless he's buying some makeup himself)? LOL

3. Some of us need to stop looking at the sister next to us up and down and rolling our eyes. Show some love at the counter. We are all trying to buy makeup and it's only makeup.

4. Everyone cannot be blonde like Mary J. Blige and Beyonce. 

5. If the sister next to you asks what colors you are wearing, let her know. Don't say "Oh, this is something I just threw together." Help a sister out.

6. For some of us, after you have spent your money at the MAC counter and FootLocker, please go to the bookstore and buy your children some books. Or go to the library. No need to come to parent teacher conference all MAC'd out and your child is failing. "No Child Left Behind really means that "Our children are being Left Behind."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

























Oh my gawd!!! 

My stomach hurts from laughing.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Oct 10, 2007)

I think that since so many of 'US' look at Chestnut and Oh Baby as the only lip combo we should wear, MAC should use this to their advantage and create a marketing campaign around it to boost sales even further.  

You know, something like "The Chestnut/Oh Baby Phenomenon".  Get a few WOC celebs who are different complexions (Alicia Keys, Michelle Williams and Tweet for instance) and rock out a slamming re-promotion of these products.

...instead of making fun of it behind our backs.  When I started freelancing for MAC, I heard several MAC MUA (African American and other) do this.  Even though I agreed that we need to branch out to more lip looks, I would always find a way to tactfully defend what I secretly saw as narrowmindedness.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_I think that since so many of 'US' look at Chestnut and Oh Baby as the only lip combo we should wear, MAC should use this to their advantage and create a marketing campaign around it to boost sales even further.  

You know, something like "The Chestnut/Oh Baby Phenomenon".  Get a few WOC celebs who are different complexions (Alicia Keys, Michelle Williams and Tweet for instance) and rock out a slamming re-promotion of these products.

...instead of making fun of it behind our backs.  When I started freelancing for MAC, I heard several MAC MUA (African American and other) do this.  Even though I agreed that we need to branch out to more lip looks, I would always find a way to tactfully defend what I secretly saw as narrowmindedness._

 
Yes, a re-promotion is a great idea. It could be part of the so called "originals." Then they need a whole collection called "Africa. Let me see MAC can come up with some beautiful colors based on the continent and it's beauty. I can see some of the lipsticks and shadows ( Mozambique, Egypt, Cote de Voir, Kenya, etc). Then the next collection should be "Harlem." The colors should reflect the history and style associated with Harlem. Some of the names could be (125th st, Apollo, "A" train, etc.) All the money WOC spend, they need to do something.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Sell it to them and then show them some other colors. They may not know anything better or different. I think we should start a thread "The Biggest Makeup Crimes Displayed  by WOC at the MAC Store/Counter. Then we need a thread called: "The Biggest Makeup Crimes Committed By MA's at the MAC Store/Counter. In some cases Oh Baby, Chestnut, etc are all the colors some MA's recommend because I've had that happen to me. I just let them know that I dislike Oh Baby, and please don't recommend Amber Lights eye shadow to me. No disrespect to those colors, but I don't like them and prefer different things._

 
Preach girl, preach!  I have been saying the same thing about the liners and shadows.  I like the idea of "The Biggest Makeup Crimes Committed By MA's at the MAC Store/Counter."  LOL.  The stories we ALL could tell.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_
3. Some of us need to stop  looking at the sister next to us up and down and rolling our eyes. Show some love at the counter. We are all trying to buy makeup and it's only makeup.

4. Everyone cannot be blonde like Mary J. Blige and Beyonce. 

6. For some of us, after you have spent your money at the MAC counter and FootLocker, please go to the bookstore and buy your children some books. Or go to the library. No need to come to parent teacher conference all MAC'd out and your child is failing. "No Child Left Behind really means that "Our children are being Left Behind."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES!!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 10, 2007)

There are so many times when I go to a counter and I feel like it's the blind (MAs) leading the blind (customers).


----------



## L281173 (Oct 10, 2007)

I was also thinking of a line in which rappers like Lil' Kim and Foxy Brown could redeem themselves.

I would call the line "The Redemption Line"

The advertisment could read, How make has changed my life and made me change my image and attitude.

I could see Lil Kim, Foxy Brown, and Mary J. Blige highlighted in a layout.

Some of the shades could be called:

New Attitude
Knowing Myself.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Yes, a re-promotion is a great idea. It could be part of the so called "originals." Then they need a whole collection called "Africa. Let me see MAC can come up with some beautiful colors based on the continent and it's beauty. I can see some of the lipsticks and shadows ( Mozambique, Egypt, Cote de Voir, Kenya, etc). Then the next collection should be "Harlem." The colors should reflect the history and style associated with Harlem. Some of the names could be (125th st, Apollo, "A" train, etc.) All the money WOC spend, they need to do something._

 
Yes!  There needs to be a completely chocolate, latte, mocha, caramel friendly collection that repromotes So Ceylon, Gold Deposit and Metal Rock MSFs and Reed blush.  And no gold or bronze eye shadows or lipsticks.  MAC, I don't want to see that.  Instead it should have nude lipglosses for two-toned lips.  That would be the bomb.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 11, 2007)

You'll see my responses below, lol.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Next, I have some crimes I want to get off my chest. LOL

1. Why is it that when you walk in some MAC Stores, the folk (you know what I mean LOL) think we own the damn store. No people, you do not own the MAC store other people are free to come in and make purchases. *OK!!!!!!*

2. Do we really need to bring our husbands/boyfriends with us to the MAC counter (unless he's buying some makeup himself)? LOL *This doesn't apply to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

3. Some of us need to stop looking at the sister next to us up and down and rolling our eyes. Show some love at the counter. We are all trying to buy makeup and it's only makeup. *OMG! If one more "sistah" comes up acting like she's about to buy a Bentley and I'm in a 97 Honda, Imma tell her where to jump off. It's makeup people! Some women act like the MA is their "man", lol.*

4. Everyone cannot be blonde like Mary J. Blige and Beyonce. *Preach!*

5. If the sister next to you asks what colors you are wearing, let her know. Don't say "Oh, this is something I just threw together." Help a sister out. *I don't have a problem helping someone else. I may never see them again, and helping them doesn't cause a major ripple in my life.*

6. For some of us, after you have spent your money at the MAC counter and FootLocker, please go to the bookstore and buy your children some books. Or go to the library. No need to come to parent teacher conference all MAC'd out and your child is failing. "No Child Left Behind really means that "Our children are being Left Behind."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I hate that.*_


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 12, 2007)

That's really funny that you should say that.  I rarely sell this combo.  Anytime they ask for it, I say "have you ever tried 80% and Sinnamon?" or "Cushy and Instant Gold would look too hot on you", because they are great as well.  I am just sick and tired of seeing chicks in the same old combo that's been a standard since like '97. So, after they try the combination that I suggest, and they dislike it (which has NEVER happened) I tell them to branch out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, in my region, I don't really have that many brown skinned women anyway, so I rarely have anyone ask for it.  (GOOD!) But, it really doesn't matter about what I think, cuz it's going on their lips.  But if you want to look like half of the other MAC customers, be my guest. Ok, I'll sit down now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_It is definitely the MUA's job to investigate the customers' needs and desires - not to assume anything.  

Then there is the other side - not to excuse the MUA not investigating...

As a free-lance MUA for 21+ years & in my three months at MAC, this is what I have observed.  WOC that are new to make-up generally are afraid of/ or resistant to color, it can be very frustrating trying to get them to be open.  I'm at a $2 million dollar a year counter so the pace does not always support spending the time required with some of the make-up infants to get them to explore.  *I don't own Chestnut nor is it in my kit, but maybe the MUA isn't lazy.  If 8 out of 10 WOC want Chestnut, we give it to them, no questions asked.  Lots of customers can be turned off by you suggesting something other than what they asked for - it's a fine line, all in how you say things.*

MAC (Estee Lauder, a Corporation in business to make money) looks at it's employees this way in this order:

1 - Sales
2 - Image
3 - Customer Service
4 - Make-Up Artistry

Yes, in that order!

______

*These aren't streotypes, just trends at my counter:*

When WOC want Chestnut, Oh Baby & Chai, you give it to them.
When a Caucasian woman is an NW30, but has to have NW20, you give it to her.
When an Asian woman who is probably a C30 insists on buying NC25, you give it to her.
When Middle-Eastern women get their make-up done and you are dying inside to match the foundation to a T - but they want to look darker - you make them darker.  Satisfy the customer!

* I came into MAC with this hero mentality where I wanted to save every woman from her make-up mistakes, but you just can't.  It is very gratifying when you can open up a WOC to color, or help an NC50 match her foundation perfectly, in spite of the fact that she has been buying NW45 for years.  I could go on and on, but as a Retail Artist, we deal with a lot and many times, we can't do our best Make-Up Artistry due to many factors like the ones I have mentioned here - not because we are lazy. (Even though there are lazy ones amongst us)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## ginagate (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, as a 'makeup infant', I have to say that 99% of the counters I go to (including MAC) _recommend_ golds and browns. Especially when I tell them I don't wear a lot of makeup and am a novice. 

I avoid color not because I'm "too cheap" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but because that's what I've been _taught_. Most of my color experimentation has been on my own -- with the exception of the sweet girl at the Benefit (!!!) counter, who helped me out when I said I had questions about makeup application. She eased me into color that was work-appropriate and didn't make me feel like I had two choices: super-bright or brown. 

A lot of us just don't realize there are other _realistic_choices out there, not just super brignt/lots of product and browns/superneutral / little or nothing. And we'd prefer to err on the side of caution.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, the problem I have with "sistas" who do wear color is they do the "Foxy Brown" with it---the bright color on the lid, or all over---and nothing else. Give that color some friends and let them mingle. Foxy was repeatedly going to court with a mint-colored eyeshadow on her lid only and I think the judge finally locked her up to not see that shit for a while.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope some of you do not take this in the wrong content:
Let me share something with everyone:Yesterday, I went to MAC and what did I see..a MA putting Chestnut and Oh Baby on a WOC. Now the sista all ready had Gold Hair, Hazel eyes and a Gold shirt on.. Watch this..I go up to the new collection to try on the "NEW" colors McQueen Collection, I politely inquired to the MA for a Q-tip so that I could try out the "NEW" collection. The Sista just sat there watching me. By the way, I'm a NW45 . Anywho,, I proceed to do my thang..put Pharaoh, Electro Sky on as my base then I can back and put Hauting and Nile on top and then I blend my little butt off (ok my butt is not little, wishful thinking)..then I put shroom, for highlight..ok, I admit to you all I was showing off my skills. When I was done and was ready to walk out with my haul, she stopped me and asked me what I was doing and I explained to her. I told her just being me, expressing my love and desire for color on my lovely skin. She told me that she "wish" she could do what I do and not feel funny. I reassured her she could that she just  have to open and willing to let go of the past sterotypes placed on us by "others". To make a long story short. I got her number and she end up getting: Hauting, Fig1, Beige-Ing s/s. I told her if she needed me, I would be there for her.
The MA in the store told me, Thanks and that she wanted to show her the new collection but she just didn't now how.  That's a different topic all by itself. I also told her about the B2M program, she was floored and told me that she had gotten several item in the past and no one ever informed her of  the recycling program. I even told her to try out some Pigments and she was like, "what do I do with those"?  I told her to go and play with some of the testers and whatever she adore, ask for a sample(s).

So, I think one of the biggest mistake WOC make, not having insight on what they are buying and who they are buying it from.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 17, 2007)

I wholeheartedly agree. I took the plunge completely when I started wearing makeup last year. My first colors were typical--Sketch, Woodwinked and Sable---recommended to me by a coworker who got me into MAC. And, while I appreciated it, I thought the colors were rather....boring. Then I found Specktra 2 months later and the doors were knocked off the hinges. I had the confidence to wear colors after seeing how they worked (thanks, ladies...). But it's so funny seeing girls who obviously go to MAC, but don't even know what Pigments and Fluidlines (!!!) are. What is really going on at the counter?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 17, 2007)

Two of my first MAC items were Chestnut l/l and Oh Baby l/g.  I lost them and never repurchased them.  Anyway, I knew I didn't want of browns, golds and earth tones, (and I really only started getting neutral shades in the last year) so I would specifically steer MA's away from that Woodwinked, Sable, Bronze direction whenever I asked for help.  Sometimes I would just pick up a color, and ask what went with it and to help me make a look with it.  

My first department store makeup was Stila (back when you could still get it in Nordstrom) and the MA who was a WoC suggested Jezebel and Cassis (a deep shimmer purple) instead of relegating me to bronzes.  If someone can introduce you to color early, it helps.


----------



## ginagate (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_My first department store makeup was Stila (back when you could still get it in Nordstrom) and the MA who was a WoC suggested Jezebel and Cassis (a deep shimmer purple) instead of relegating me to bronzes.  If someone can introduce you to color early, it helps._

 

I completely agree. 

(and if anyone has hints and ideas on how to make color fluidlines show up on NC45 skin behind glasses, I would certainly venture away from Blacktrack!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone have ideas about WOC and work makeup? what about mistakes there?


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginagate* 

 
_Does anyone have ideas about WOC and work makeup? what about mistakes there?_

 
They either don't wear any at all or way too much for the atmosphere. 

And, can we talk about the dramatic lashes at work? WTH is up with that?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginagate* 

 
_I completely agree. 

*(and if anyone has hints and ideas on how to make color fluidlines show up on NC45 skin behind glasses, I would certainly venture away from Blacktrack!)*





Does anyone have ideas about WOC and work makeup? what about mistakes there?_

 
I would try Liquidlast Liners instead.  They are more vibrant that Fluidliners so you'll see them better.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I would try Liquidlast Liners instead. They are more vibrant that Fluidliners so you'll see them better._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_They either don't wear any at all or way too much for the atmosphere. 

And, can we talk about the dramatic lashes at work? WTH is up with that?_

 
I agree on the Liquidlast Liners, I love the smooth finish I recieve, when I wear it with my glasses sometimes. 

Can I say something with out getting anyone upset:OK, I was taught that there's a time and a place for everything under the sun. Please, I mean Please stop wearing dramatic lashes to the work place, unless the atomsphere calls for it. It's scary sometimes, when I see WOC with them on. Last weekend I went to pay my phone bill and the girl scared the Ba-Jesus out of me. Don't get me wrong they were HOT and she was wearing them. I just felt if we were at a night club or a formal, she would have won the contest hands down. Customers were laughing at her, I kinda felt sorry for her, but one must live and learn.

Too much dang on makeup at work...I work in the school system with children and they look up to me. I have to be very careful of what image, I'm trying to promote. I wear my greens and blues, but the right shades to work, so that 1.) I don't scare the children and my co workers
           2.) I don't distract the classroom
           3.) I represent my fellow WOC in a postive light.

See, this why MAC, UD, El, Iman, and many other makeup corp, they all have several wonderful vibrate colors that one can select from. They even show face shots of DAY & EVENING wear


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 18, 2007)

Umm, makeup and work that's interesting. I think it depends on the compnay you work for. Some companies are very conservative, so the makeup should be the same. Some companies don't care. I say if it looks good, go for it. I don't want to hate on that sister wearing those lashes. She might be going to the "club" after work. lol  I think you can wear anything as long as it looks good.


----------



## mekaboo (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought makeup was a form of self expression. Black women who adore Chestnut lipliner should not be considered to have commited a "crime". Maybe they wear it b/c they think it looks good. So what if they dont want to come out of their box. What if someone told some of you that what you are wearing, does not look good? Would it matter? Probably not. Why? Because when you put it on, you obviously thought it looked good. Its ok if some black women only want to stick with one "look". When they are comfortable enough, they will experiment a little more. Maybe they dont want to experiment. No one here is an authority on what looks good on someone else.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_I thought makeup was a form of self expression. Black women who adore Chestnut lipliner should not be considered to have commited a "crime". Maybe they wear it b/c they think it looks good. So what if they dont want to come out of their box. What if someone told some of you that what you are wearing, does not look good? Would it matter? Probably not. Why? Because when you put it on, you obviously thought it looked good. Its ok if some black women only want to stick with one "look". When they are comfortable enough, they will experiment a little more. Maybe they dont want to experiment. *No one here is an authority on what looks good on someone else*._

 
I hear ya! I happen to like Chestnut. And I also happen to like Cork, BBQ, Hodgepodge and Cushy. I don't wear liners all the time but Chestnut is a staple of mine. And I like Oh Baby too.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_I thought makeup was a form of self expression. Black women who adore Chestnut lipliner should not be considered to have commited a "crime". Maybe they wear it b/c they think it looks good. So what if they dont want to come out of their box. What if someone told some of you that what you are wearing, does not look good? Would it matter? Probably not. Why? Because when you put it on, you obviously thought it looked good. Its ok if some black women only want to stick with one "look". When they are comfortable enough, they will experiment a little more. Maybe they dont want to experiment. No one here is an authority on what looks good on someone else._

 
I understand what you are saying and I agree to a point, but this thread is not meant to be taken as the "law or absolute authority on anything." Everything posted are people's opinions. This is what makes our country so great. We all have the right to our opinions as you do. If you read all of the posts, we love our sisters who wear Chestnut or anything else, I know I do. I love Chestnut and will not live without it. I think what we are saying is that there are other colors that can be worn that are just as good or maybe better depending on the lipstick or gloss. We are not trying to degrade or debase anyone because of their preferences. This is all in good humor and we are not trying to hurt anyone.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I won't say it's a crime but some women are scared to "branch out". My mom thinks she's only supposed to wear wine/plum colored lipsticks. Nothing wrong with that at all but I told her it's ok to try a few nudes, bronzes, or reds that suit her skintone.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I understand what you are saying and I agree to a point, but this thread is not meant to be taken as the "law or absolute authority on anything." Everything posted are people's opinions. This is what makes our country so great. We all have the right to our opinions as you do. If you read all of the posts, we love our sisters who wear Chestnut or anything else, I know I do. I love Chestnut and will not live without it. I think what we are saying is that there are other colors that can be worn that are just as good or maybe better depending on the lipstick or gloss. We are not trying to degrade or debase anyone because of their preferences. This is all in good humor and we are not trying to hurt anyone._

 
Basically... and I will also add that fashion is also a form of self-expression but that doesn't mean that people aren't committing fashion crimes everyday (socks with sandals, etc.).  Some rules are meant to be broken (white after labor day) but there are basics, like application that need to be adhered to.  Do whatever you want with your eye shadow, but foundation should be apply correctly and match.  There is just no wiggle room with that one, it either looks good or it doesn't.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 

 
_Well I won't say it's a crime but some women are scared to "branch out". My mom thinks she's only supposed to wear wine/plum colored lipsticks. Nothing wrong with that at all but I told her it's ok to try a few nudes, bronzes, or reds that suit her skintone._

 
I think that's what it boils down to. I think the complaints about wearing the same colors or being recommended the same colors comes from the fact a lot of women aren't being shown all their options. If they want to wear the same shade of lipgloss, eyeshadow, etc. they were originally recommended, that's fine, but I think it's nice to show people they can wear a red lipstick, for instance.

I'm also admittedly clueless about the shades people keep mentioning. Are they truly universally flattering on black women? I'm East Asian so I can work with colors closer to what works on a white person's skin, but I often find that some of the recommendations don't work, like Nars' Orgasm doesn't show up on my skin, though it's touted as a universally flattering shade.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry to bump this seemingly dormany thread, but watching "I Love New York 2" this morning just kind of reminded me of something I really dislike.

If you are dark skinned, it does not look flatter or cute to have a bar of white, glittery and/or irredescent eyeshadow under your brows. It's one thing you you're using a light irredescent color under your brows, but it's supposed to be a subtle highlight. Going out to Walgreens looking like RuPaul only works for one person: RuPaul, and even she has the decent sense to not do that. 

Highlight does not mean white, my Nubian lovelies. Leave that to drag queens.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 5, 2007)

haha i have to agree w/ the black LIP liner.. and my biggest pet peeve.. when someone's face is WHITE while their body is tan. okay.. when you go tanning.. tan your entire body!


----------



## Katura (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm a woman of the NW20 color...and a MAC MA...and in response to the above post...when I tan, I tan everything BUT my face. My face will stay NW20-25 all through my tanning because I'm not ricking any more sun damage to it while my body is verging on NC40ish... In that case...I get a reallllly nice primer, and a foundation that matches my body...because that white faced lookwith atan body, i agree, isnt that cute. but I dont tan my face...and i think its a reallly good idea.

I/d rather look nuts buying deeper foundation than have wrinkles and sun spots and possibly skin cancer at 25.


----------



## faifai (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_I'd rather look nuts buying deeper foundation than have wrinkles and sun spots and possibly skin cancer at 25._

 
Just as an aside...if you're tanning your body and it isn't a fake/spray-on tan, it doesn't really matter if you tan your face or not, because there's still a huge chance you're going to get wrinkles and sun spots. They just won't be on your face, they'll be on the rest of you that you do tan.


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_ My face will stay NW20-25 all through my tanning because I'm not ricking any more sun damage to it while my body is verging on NC40ish..._

 
Have you thought about using sunless tanner to match things up?
I rarely tan, so when i want a little color i use neutrogena's build a tan on my body & l'oreal's sublime tan on the face. The l'oreal one is made for the face so i dont worry about clogging pores or breaking out. 
HTH!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 6, 2007)

Personally, when a WoC comes into my store and tells me straight out that she wants someone her color to assist her. That's my number one pet peeve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But as far as color wise - 

Extremely frosty, beigey lip colors that look reminscent of Dave Chappelle's Red Balls sketch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NOT using undereye concealer. 
Not paying attention to the eyebrows, or overdoing the arch.
Refusing to use a moisturizer. It will help the foundation to not look ashy towards the end of the day!
Not using blush. Corals and pinks loo BEAUTIFUL on deeper skin, and I love seeing the reaction when I apply them (like NARS Angelika). Just amazing.


----------



## cloudburst (Dec 7, 2007)

I understand that bright colours can be truly intimidating but experimentation is the key. We can work any colour truthfully! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

I agree. I think darker skintones are lucky because richer, intense colour looks so good on them!

As for makeup crimes the first would have to be foundation that is too light/pink/or ashy...and the dreaded black lipliner!


----------



## SimplySloan (Dec 9, 2007)

The Facial Hair thing hands down!
I have a Asian friend who does the black liner with a nude or shimmery gloss! Hell, I have a white friend who does it too! o.0  
Sisters who wear colors that dont compliment the skin tone is also a big cringe worthy thing to me!  Some colors we can do... some not so much!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 9, 2007)

Some things bear repeating.....The stark, white or packed on highlight. Please don't do it! This Christmas, I'd like to give the world a 224 or 217. Blend, my sistas! Nothing worse than looking flawless on the lids and like BOZO on the brow.


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 9, 2007)

White Super frosty lip color - its is just wrong !


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry, I have another one.....I've always wondered why women wanted more matte eyeshadows and I've finally seen why. Too much glitter in shadows _is really_ Studio 54 disco balls all over again.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 10, 2007)

A few of my friends insist that because they have dark eyelashes, that means that they don't need to wear mascara. It looks so unpolished! I'm not sure if it's just a WOC thing, but I noticed that's a trend among my non-white friends


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay, so I went to the CCO today and I saw a "sister" actually putting the testers on her face. I was somewhat shocked. I guess she wasn't a fast learner because I was standing right next to her and I tested the items on my "hand." This is a crime and it's not sanitary to put the testers on your face unless they have been sanitized. When I go to any CCO, I never put the testers on my face, eyes, lips, etc. You can try out the testers, but ask for them to be sanitized first. I prefer to test the makeup from CCO's on my hands. It's not as though you are at a MAC counter where they are standing right next to the makeup. Some of that makeup has been out there for a while.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Okay, so I went to the CCO today and I saw a "sister" actually putting the testers on her face. I was somewhat shocked. I guess she wasn't a fast learner because I was standing right next to her and I tested the items on my "hand." This is a crime and it's not sanitary to put the testers on your face unless they have been sanitized. When I go to any CCO, I never put the testers on my face, eyes, lips, etc. You can try out the testers, but ask for them to be sanitized first. I prefer to test the makeup from CCO's on my hands. It's not as though you are at a MAC counter where they are standing right next to the makeup. Some of that makeup has been out there for a while._

 
Eeewwww!!! That's for sure! Maybe she has skin of steel. And besides, do they sanitize anything....I've heard them say several times to customers who asked for recommendations that they are not MUA!

I always test on the back of my hands......and when I get back to my vehicle, I use a sanitizing wash to remove it....My skin's too sensitive to let it stay on for long....


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Eeewwww!!! That's for sure! Maybe she has skin of steel. And besides, do they sanitize anything....I've heard them say several times to customers who asked for recommendations that they are not MUA!

I always test on the back of my hands......and when I get back to my vehicle, I use a sanitizing wash to remove it....My skin's too sensitive to let it stay on for long...._

 
I hope that sister had skin of steel. She was really putting that stuff on her face. You would have thought she was at the MAC counter. Some of that stuff isn't fit to put on your face. It's old as hell. You have to look at the lot number of everything you buy at a CCO.


----------



## User67 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am a MAC MA & my biggest pet peeve with WOC are the ones who try so hard to be lighter. You are NOT lightskinned, stop trying to be. There is nothing wrong with being a beautiful shade of NW50. I'm so sick of WOC telling me that the foundation I picked out for them is too dark, no it's not too dark. It's just not the color you want to be. I am also a WOC (Irish, black, cherokee indian) I'm an NC44. I'll match someone who is an NW45 with their perfect shade, they will say it's too dark & then have the nerve to ask me what shade I am wearing. I want to ask them if they are really serious. And pleas, please, PLEASE stop bleaching your skin! It tears it apart & it looks terrible. I had this one lady who's arms looked like scales because they were so dried out & torn up by the bleach she was using. One of my co-workers who is a WOC had a customer who probably was NW50-55 at one time, but was now maybe an NW45 because she bleached her skin so much & when my co-worker matched her with NW45 she goes "No, that's too dark. I'm lightskinned." my co-worker goes "No, you aren't lightskinned. You bleach your skin & you need to stop because you are ruining it." The lady shut right up & bought the correct shade.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I am a MAC MA & my biggest pet peeve with WOC are the ones who try so hard to be lighter. You are NOT lightskinned, stop trying to be. There is nothing wrong with being a beautiful shade of NW50. I'm so sick of WOC telling me that the foundation I picked out for them is too dark, no it's not too dark. It's just not the color you want to be. I am also a WOC (Irish, black, cherokee indian) I'm an NC44. I'll match someone who is an NW45 with their perfect shade, they will say it's too dark & then have the nerve to ask me what shade I am wearing. I want to ask them if they are really serious. And pleas, please, PLEASE stop bleaching your skin! It tears it apart & it looks terrible. I had this one lady who's arms looked like scales because they were so dried out & torn up by the bleach she was using. One of my co-workers who is a WOC had a customer who probably was NW50-55 at one time, but was now maybe an NW45 because she bleached her skin so much & when my co-worker matched her with NW45 she goes "No, that's too dark. I'm lightskinned." my co-worker goes "No, you aren't lightskinned. You bleach your skin & you need to stop because you are ruining it." The lady shut right up & bought the correct shade._

 
You’re so right…..A girlfriend of mine insisted she was two shades lighter than what she actually is and was horrified when her wedding-day pictures showed her exactly what I was talking about. Her face was ghostly and had a white cast and her neck was so very dark in contrast. She had the nerve to say, “Why didn’t anyone tell me?” We did…look in the mirror, OKAY?

In the winter I’m NW45 and in the summer I’m NW50 – I make the adjustment; no problem. Everyone always compliments me on my make-up because they say I always look so pulled together. The foundation is what starts everything off right…..Mess that up and your whole look is off! 

So keep up the crusade to educate us one at a time. Don’t they know no one knows what shade of foundation they’re wearing? They only see how they’re trying to be something they’re not…..And don’t get me started on the bleach…..That’s another post for another time…..I’ve seen some women who have really messed up their faces…..

Rant over.....


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 13, 2007)

Like how Oprah did that bra intervention thing, I think someone should do a "Foundation Intervention" show.


----------



## ViVaMac (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, I do not like when the women of color put some foundation cream more to return the clearer (whiter?) skins. And I hate cosmetics to clear (to white) the skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like the dark skins, they are so attractive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have the palest skin and it's less beautiful than dark skins


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 13, 2007)

I think all skintones have good things going for them. 

However, trying to wear foundation that doesn't match doesn't do anything for you.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Like how Oprah did that bra intervention thing, I think someone should do a "Foundation Intervention" show._

 
Yup! For real!!!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_A few of my friends insist that because they have dark eyelashes, that means that they don't need to wear mascara. It looks so unpolished! I'm not sure if it's just a WOC thing, but I noticed that's a trend among my non-white friends_

 
yeah what's up with that? if there's one thing i always have on it's mascara, even though my lashes are dark. a young asian friend actually said that to me once (why are you using mascara? aren't your lashes dark already, what's the point?) i quickly extolled the virtues of it and bought her a starter tube.


----------



## yummiebitez (Dec 13, 2007)

1. Sharpie-looking lined eyebrows
2. White lipstick for a "frosty look"
3. Too much white and black eyeliner (the white almost looks like crusted eye boogers)
4. Too nude lips that it almost blends in with your skin color
5. Foundation that is 5 shades whiter than your neck
6. Really dark lipliner. just the lipliner... no lipstick (i never really got why this one became popular)
7. caked foundation makeup. It's so thick that it looks like your face will melt when wet.
8. Too much glitter


I was gonna go for 10 but that's all i can think of right now.


----------



## yummiebitez (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverbelle282* 

 
_yeah what's up with that? if there's one thing i always have on it's mascara, even though my lashes are dark. a young asian friend actually said that to me once (why are you using mascara? aren't your lashes dark already, what's the point?) i quickly extolled the virtues of it and bought her a starter tube._

 

some people prefer not to wear mascara because it makes your eyelashes fall off. if i had thick and long lashes already, i wouldnt use mascara either. maybe just curl it so it looks prettier


----------



## yummiebitez (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Some things bear repeating.....The stark, white or packed on highlight. Please don't do it! This Christmas, I'd like to give the world a 224 or 217. Blend, my sistas! Nothing worse than looking flawless on the lids and like BOZO on the brow._

 

hahahaha. love it.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 13, 2007)

If you use decent mascara and don't rub it off too harshly, your eyelashes shouldn't fall out.

Even if you have dark lashes, the subtle thickness it ads makes a huge difference. I don't know about anyone else, but my lashes don't hold a curl without at least some kind of mascara. I generally don't like to post my face on boards, but I'm half-tempted to take a photo of before and after of mascara on my lashes. It really makes a remarkable difference


----------



## lipshock (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummiebitez* 

 
_some people prefer not to wear mascara because it makes your eyelashes fall off.._

 

Mascara does not make eyelashes fall off.  _People_ make eyelashes fall off.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 14, 2007)

From drweil.com: Q [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Eyelashes Falling Out?*
My eyelashes keep falling out. Is this normal? Why does this happen? Is there is anything I can do about it? [/FONT]
A *Answer (Published 1/19/2006)*

Eyelashes fall out normally from time to time, just as hair elsewhere on the body does. But they can also fall out for other reasons. The medical name for this problem is madarosis, and some mechanical causes are pretty obvious - such as the way you remove eye makeup. Wiping your eyes too vigorously can pull out a few lashes: better to use an eye makeup remover that does the job without the need for rubbing. In addition, heavy mascara can actually weigh down delicate lashes and cause them to fall out, and the pressure of an eyelash curler can pull them out as well.


----------



## beauty-queen (Dec 19, 2007)

i am asian and personally i think asians do not suit brown based lipstick or blushes.....for me it looks like death!


----------



## redecouverte (Dec 27, 2007)

i am guilty of one crime: wearing browns, browns, golds, browns and more browns..
i will try to wear more color...


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 27, 2007)

Aw, there's nothing "criminal" about WoC wearing browns and golds!  Bottom line:  wear what you like and what you look good in!


----------



## anmackey85 (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_You ain't never lied.  I have a friend, who used to take her makeup off with a old sock and Vaseline.  Me and another friend were like whhhaaaatt?????  The second friend and I are fiends about face care and friend number one, mentioned our skin one day and how she has such problems with evenness and dryness.  We asked do you exfoliate? No. Use toner? No. Face masks? No. Well what are you moisturizing with, and she said Vaseline!  I nearly passed out!  Well we got her on an Origins regimine, and she has seen an improvement.  She still has that unblended highlight though, my my my.  Baby steps I guess._

 
OMG I just started reading this thread and I almost had a heart attack from laughter when I read the old sock and Vaseline line


----------



## mya_embelson (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummiebitez* 

 
_some people prefer not to wear mascara because it makes your eyelashes fall off. if i had thick and long lashes already, i wouldnt use mascara either. maybe just curl it so it looks prettier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Asians tend to think that when they wear mascare that is makes their eyes look even-more folded.


----------



## mya_embelson (Jan 23, 2008)

After reading the many replies the reason that WOC make these "mistakes," is because the market for suitable cosmetic companies is slim. But to the obvious. When you are already a color, you really don't need to much help from cosmetics because you are born with pigment and melanin.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Aw, there's nothing "criminal" about WoC wearing browns and golds!  Bottom line:  wear what you like and what you look good in!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed.
I saw the white eyeliner thing again this weekend and it's makes me so sad. I don't see how anyone can think this looks good. Sometimes, with ugly stuff I can rationalize and see were they may have thought something looked good, but thick white eyeliner and that's it?

Also, this girl at work wears this shimmery gold eyeshadow and that it. It's not blended or anything. It really sucks with her skintone and makes her eye area look really odd. It's really thick and perfectly placed on her lids. I think she stopped wearing it like that though. And now she uses that same metallic gold to wear as a highlight under her brows with nothing else.

It makes me sad to see such beautiful women doing these things to their faces that only detract from their beauty.


----------



## priss (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Alright, I am going to be honest with you on this one:  I personally HATE C-Thru lipglass because it is just so creamy and milky on ME.  I never left the house wearing it.

I agree with you that with us it is better to use a nude colour with peach, coral, or pinkish undertones than something so creamy and white.  I have yet to find my holy grail nude shade but right now I am very content with Viva Glam V lipstick -- as it is nude on me but doesn't wash me out and make me look like death.

As far as suggestions on wearing C-Thru, you might have to ask someone else . . because seriously, I don't have a clue.  I couldn't figure it out for the life of me.  I just gave up and B2M'ed that badboy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


I too hate c- thru. and it photographs even worse.  it looks like one of those "got milk" add gone terribly wrong

the le lipglass bare truth was great for darker skin and so is the current le 3n lipglass


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_less is less--stop making excuses for not having more!_

 
Off topic, but I LOVE this!


----------



## priss (Jan 24, 2008)

i have just spent the last 45 minutes reading this thread from the beginning  and am out of breath from laughing.

when i first started wearing mac in 1992, there were no stores or counters in dallas.  back then mac printed a paper catalog and i would order it on my moms credit card- i was still in high school.  also viva glam came with a condom.  this was long before estee lauder.  and brush numbering system wasnt even the same.  i still have a 263 type brush and mine is a #22.  im talking old school.

i consider myself a mac vet.  i remember when the containers were silver for a year or so, the screw on top shadows and the whole bit.

im guessing that you all understand how much of a mac trailblazer i think i am.

last year, i was waiting for my mom to finish dressing.  she uses mac and she's 63 years old.  she was dusting on her studio fix, and prepped and primed her lashes and lips.  i was so proud- just beaming...........

and then........

she took her lipstick and SWIPED AND SMUDGED IT ON HER CHEEKS for BLUSH.

yall, i thought i was gonna die.  i remember this practice from my younger days (im 32) but i didnt know it was still alive.  a subsequent poll of friends mom's revealed that it still in use.  apparently baby boomer women of color are still doing this.  i cannot believe no one has chimed in with this one but i dont mind being the first.  

quit laughing at my momma.  we got some razin, peaches and ambering rose now.  she is very fair skinned.  but i know im not the only one whose mother still does this.

fess up ladies!

and QUIT laughing at my momma- she's tryin.


----------



## priss (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Off topic, but I LOVE this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you ma'am!!


----------



## bluebird08 (Jan 25, 2008)

^^Pretty much what yall said...


----------



## lsperry (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_I too hate c- thru. and it photographs even worse.  it looks like one of those "got milk" add gone terribly wrong

the le lipglass bare truth was great for darker skin and so is the current le 3n lipglass_

 
I got these lippies from the Smoke Signals collection and I love them! I finally found my HG nude lippies!
Mellow Flame LS
Lipglasses:
Bare truth - Warm caramel (LE) 
Soft and slow - Soft rose with gold pearl (LE) 

I’ve heard a lot about C-thru, wanted to try it but since I don’t have a MAC counter/store in my city, I was too afraid to order it online….Glad I didn’t now!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_last year, i was waiting for my mom to finish dressing.  she uses mac and she's 63 years old.  she was dusting on her studio fix, and prepped and primed her lashes and lips.  i was so proud- just beaming...........

and then........

she took her lipstick and SWIPED AND SMUDGED IT ON HER CHEEKS for BLUSH.

yall, i thought i was gonna die.  i remember this practice from my younger days (im 32) but i didnt know it was still alive.  a subsequent poll of friends mom's revealed that it still in use.  apparently baby boomer women of color are still doing this.  i cannot believe no one has chimed in with this one but i dont mind being the first.  

quit laughing at my momma.  we got some razin, peaches and ambering rose now.  she is very fair skinned.  but i know im not the only one whose mother still does this.

fess up ladies!

and QUIT laughing at my momma- she's tryin._

 
Okay. I’m a baby-boomer and am from your Mom’s generation – I’ll be 52 in March! LOL…. Never did the lipstick thing, though! But this still gave me a good laugh….But ya know what? I was watching E-Style’s “Ultimate Style” TV program a couple of weeks ago and they said to do this when you were out and needed a little color on your cheeks….They said all the celebrities were doing it!  I ‘bout fell out of my chair at this “Beauty Secret”!! Go figure!! [I still think it’s a make-up crime!]

LOL....


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jan 25, 2008)

I think the major problem with a lot of people is the application process. Poor souls just don’t know. For example, My grandmother, she is awesome, love her dearly. She is as dark as Grace Jones and my sister for X-mas gave her an eye shadow quad as a stocking stuffer. It was beautiful, different shades of purple but there was a light color purple that was a frosty color with some sparkle. Well, the following Sunday for church she gets there and my sister and I almost passed out laughing, she had worn EVERY single color of the quad and she used the frosty color on her brow bone and on her lower lash line. No blending, just slapped it on her eyes. We had to take her to the bathroom and fix her make-up. Poor thing was like “I thought I had to use every color because it came together”. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another thing I find a problem and this is mostly with the models, is that a large number of them do not shave. What is up with that? If you want to be hairy, then go for it but if you are a model you need to shave. It has gotten to the point that I now carry a waxing kit, pack of razors and shaving cream with my make-up kit when I go on shoots because I have had so many models come and sit in my chair with facial hair, leg hair, underarm hair, hair here, hair there, hair everywhere. I am sorry darling but my make-up and/or air brush gun cannot hide all that hair so here is a razor and shaving cream go to the bathroom and shave or if you like I can wax it for you, thankyouverymuch and comeagain.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 25, 2008)

Y'all stop, PLEASE....I'm at work and about to bust a gut to keep from laughing out LOUD!!! 

Some of these stories are both cute and funny!!


----------



## User67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Alright, when did it become okay to wear those sleeping bonnets out of the house? It has somehow become a fashion trend in my area & it's ridiculous. Everywhere you look ladies are wearing them more & more! I don't go further than my front yard to grab the trash cans in mine. But they are in the mall & grocery store sporting them like they look good, ugh!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_i have just spent the last 45 minutes reading this thread from the beginning  and am out of breath from laughing.

when i first started wearing mac in 1992, there were no stores or counters in dallas.  back then mac printed a paper catalog and i would order it on my moms credit card- i was still in high school.  also viva glam came with a condom.  this was long before estee lauder.  and brush numbering system wasnt even the same.  i still have a 263 type brush and mine is a #22.  im talking old school.

i consider myself a mac vet.  i remember when the containers were silver for a year or so, the screw on top shadows and the whole bit.

im guessing that you all understand how much of a mac trailblazer i think i am.

last year, i was waiting for my mom to finish dressing.  she uses mac and she's 63 years old.  she was dusting on her studio fix, and prepped and primed her lashes and lips.  i was so proud- just beaming...........

and then........

she took her lipstick and SWIPED AND SMUDGED IT ON HER CHEEKS for BLUSH.

yall, i thought i was gonna die.  i remember this practice from my younger days (im 32) but i didnt know it was still alive.  a subsequent poll of friends mom's revealed that it still in use.  apparently baby boomer women of color are still doing this.  i cannot believe no one has chimed in with this one but i dont mind being the first.  

quit laughing at my momma.  we got some razin, peaches and ambering rose now.  she is very fair skinned.  but i know im not the only one whose mother still does this.

fess up ladies!

and QUIT laughing at my momma- she's tryin._

 
Please forgive me for laughing at your momma...too funny.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, my mom and my aunt do this!  And they apply it so high on the cheek, like right dab in the center and then furiously rub it in.  I had to tell my mom to stop before she hurt herself!  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_i have just spent the last 45 minutes reading this thread from the beginning  and am out of breath from laughing.

when i first started wearing mac in 1992, there were no stores or counters in dallas.  back then mac printed a paper catalog and i would order it on my moms credit card- i was still in high school.  also viva glam came with a condom.  this was long before estee lauder.  and brush numbering system wasnt even the same.  i still have a 263 type brush and mine is a #22.  im talking old school.

i consider myself a mac vet.  i remember when the containers were silver for a year or so, the screw on top shadows and the whole bit.

im guessing that you all understand how much of a mac trailblazer i think i am.

last year, i was waiting for my mom to finish dressing.  she uses mac and she's 63 years old.  she was dusting on her studio fix, and prepped and primed her lashes and lips.  i was so proud- just beaming...........

and then........

she took her lipstick and SWIPED AND SMUDGED IT ON HER CHEEKS for BLUSH.

yall, i thought i was gonna die.  i remember this practice from my younger days (im 32) but i didnt know it was still alive.  a subsequent poll of friends mom's revealed that it still in use.  apparently baby boomer women of color are still doing this.  i cannot believe no one has chimed in with this one but i dont mind being the first.  

quit laughing at my momma.  we got some razin, peaches and ambering rose now.  she is very fair skinned.  but i know im not the only one whose mother still does this.

fess up ladies!

and QUIT laughing at my momma- she's tryin._


----------



## J.MAC'n (May 14, 2008)

1. I hate the "FASHION FAIR" look!! Fucshia lipstick, with dark brown liner and the burgundy eyeshadow.
2. Lips with no color and a face full of makeup...why are women of color afraid of lipstick?
3. No eyebrows....why?
4. Not enough color or only one color on the lids..if your gonna do it..do it!!
5. Too much mascara...tarantuala lashes
6. The white eyeshadow on just the lid..why?


----------



## Arisone (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_*Alright, when did it become okay to wear those sleeping bonnets out of the house?* It has somehow become a fashion trend in my area & it's ridiculous. Everywhere you look ladies are wearing them more & more! I don't go further than my front yard to grab the trash cans in mine. But they are in the mall & grocery store sporting them like they look good, ugh!_

 
OMG I cannot stand when people do this! If you are going to do it at least put a hat on top of it. Some of the girls in my college come to class like this! It's not even a college with dorms so I don't get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Last semester a student (older lady) came to class wearing a wig cap! Yes just a wig cap (with hair 

poking through the holes).


----------



## naijapretty (May 15, 2008)

Okay ladies, here are some I've seen,
1. eyebrows scraped off and red liner/ light brown liner used to line. 
2. applying a ring of lipliner after lipstick or gloss, ensuring it's visible
3. blusher used as war-paint ( when you see this, you'll understand). All the ladies who did this put me off blusher and red lippie for years...
4. Lipgloss so thick my mum has to ask if they've been nipping at the gasoline again...


----------



## naijapretty (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Alright, when did it become okay to wear those sleeping bonnets out of the house? It has somehow become a fashion trend in my area & it's ridiculous. Everywhere you look ladies are wearing them more & more! I don't go further than my front yard to grab the trash cans in mine. But they are in the mall & grocery store sporting them like they look good, ugh!_

 

OMG!!!!!! I saw a girl at my mall doing that, she even had brown rollers underneathe the hood. I didn't realise I was following her, my jaw agape, until a co-worker grabbed me and pulled me, laughing...


----------



## neezer (May 15, 2008)

i just hate when WOC don't wear their correct shade of foundation. Nothing like seeing a dark skin girl with a caramel face :-\
i actually went to school with a girl who did this and it IRKED ME so bad....and her brows were the worst...ugh


----------



## sharondar (May 16, 2008)

LOL, I think you all pretty much summed it all up!


----------



## rmcandlelight (May 27, 2008)

Putting on eyeshadow as a eyeliner only nothing else.  Please finish the job.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_BLACK EYELINER AS A LIPLINER! That's the number one. 
Two: A light shadow in a obvious line as "highlight" under the brow. Blend, gals, blend!
Three: not using enough color. (Example: there are other lip products besides Oh Baby! and Sinnamon))
Four: Honestly, I'm a little alarmed at how a percentage of women of color find it necessary to match their eye shadows to their outfits, regardless of whether or not it is flattering (as in the woman who wanted me to use a kelly green and hot pink combo on her eyes because that's what her shirt and shoes looked like)._

 
This post gets a Quoted for Truth.

But going back on topic: I think the biggest Make-up crimes commited by Women of Color is using bronzer when Women of color don't need it,too much blush and bronzers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This also goes for women not of color to. I hate when they also to put blush, self-tanners,and bronzer on themselves, you're fine just the way you are. No wonder why I like things like MAC's Naughty Nauticals because they don't use blush or bronzer and the model came out just fine the way she was.


----------



## Sweexy985 (May 28, 2008)

Hmm...

I think that for that nice nude lip, I'd try oyster girl rather than c-thru. It has more of a pinkish base. That way, you can put on a pretty mauvish pink lipstick and then one coat of oyster girl over it. Just one coat, though.


----------



## User67 (Jun 1, 2008)

The other day one of my co-workers had a customer who was an NW45 for sure. Well, she wanted to buy an NC44 Studio Tech. My co-worker tried to suggest a better color match. But, the lady didn't want to hear it. So she buys her NC44 foundation, goes over to the mirror smears some on her face & then walks off. She looked like someone threw baby powder in her face. We all just stood there in disbelieve & confusion while she walked away.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 1, 2008)

The biggest crime to me... is to not wear any make up at all EVER. It baffles me. How can you not wear (*at least)* tinted lipbalm?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I have two GOOD friends that didn't wear a stitch ever in the years (one over 10 years) that I've known them. When I beat their faces (one natural, the other diva) they got compliments left and right and left again. And their hubbies loved it.  

I think that flawless skin of theirs made them think that a tiny bit of enhancement is a bad thing.  BTW, they both wear makeup (mascara, liner, gloss) at least twice a week now. 

I'm just saying, a little gloss never hurt any one.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_The other day one of my co-workers had a customer who was an NW45 for sure. Well, she wanted to buy an NC44 Studio Tech. My co-worker tried to suggest a better color match. But, the lady didn't want to hear it. So she buys her NC44 foundation, goes over to the mirror smears some on her face & then walks off. She looked like someone threw baby powder in her face. We all just stood there in disbelieve & confusion while she walked away._

 
And she will probably come back in a week or two claiming a MA mis-matched her~ But knowing her, she'll proudly wear the white mask look thinking she's all that! Yuck!!!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 14, 2008)

My pet peeve is not touching up your makeup. Sure, your lipgloss is poppin', but the rest of your makeup is sliding down your face.


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jun 17, 2008)

Glitter eyeliner!!! I hate it because on the ladies I see it's usually by itself, no eyeshadow, no mascara, no m/u at all.. Makes me go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glitter eyeliner (frosty blue in particular) + black e/l as a lipliner = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




greasy face. All the ladies wearing Vaseline as a moisturizer I'm talking to YOU!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




superthin eyebrows. I can't name anyone this looks good on.

those are my 3 gripes. I'm just glad that makeup is finally being marketed to all skin tones and not just a few.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funkychik02* 

 
_My pet peeve is not touching up your makeup. Sure, your lipgloss is poppin', but the rest of your makeup is sliding down your face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO! This thread always keeps me rolling.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Besides what was already listed: 

-"Nude lipstick" that isn't nude on you. What works for a paler person looks like death or white lipstick on a lot of slightly darker to dark women._

 
OMG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't stop laughing after reading that. I have medium skin, but my grandma is southern/eastern European and she has super dark skin/eyes and hair. She does this "nude" lipstick that makes her look dead with chalky grey lips..that or purple lipstick all the time. I know exactly what you are talking about...nude just isn't nude on lots of people...


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_OMG, I saw a woman last night at a restaurant.  Her nails must have been like 5 inches long....kinda made me want to throw up a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was going through a grocery store and the woman who worked the register, and yes, had to type...was wearing...you guessed it...ENORMOUS nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not just...acrylics, but airbrushed, glittery fake looking press ons. OMG. I wanted to die just watching her try to work the buttons. Geez...loose the nails, not only did it make her work harder, but they looked ridiculous!


----------



## lsperry (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_I was going through a grocery store and the woman who worked the register, and yes, had to type...was wearing...you guessed it...ENORMOUS nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not just...acrylics, but airbrushed, glittery fake looking press ons. OMG. I wanted to die just watching her try to work the buttons. Geez...loose the nails, not only did it make her work harder, but they looked ridiculous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I must've seen the same woman....She had on nails at Walmart, just as you described, struggling to work the register....What??!.....They must've been 4" long....Gross!


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm a newbie (and really late to this board) but I had to applaud your #6.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Next, I have some crimes I want to get off my chest. LOL

6. For some of us, after you have spent your money at the MAC counter and FootLocker, please go to the bookstore and buy your children some books. Or go to the library. No need to come to parent teacher conference all MAC'd out and your child is failing. "No Child Left Behind really means that "Our children are being Left Behind."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## pqtux (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm new so sorry if I don't have an avatar or much of a profile yet. 

Very funny reading all of this but I just have to add my own.  I'm Asian and I see Asian women in particular committing these crimes:

-purposely wearing much lighter foundation in an attempt to look lighter
-the attitude that only other races of women can wear bright colors like blue, green, purple, etc.
-sharpie or sperm shaped eyebrows
-circle lenses..sorry but I think that these make most people look very freaky and eerie..for those of you who don't know what they are, these are non prescription lenses that some asian ladies wear (it's not common here in the usa amongst asian americans but many asian ladies living in japan, korea, and some other parts of asia wear them) where the irises is bigger than normal to supposedly make the eyes appear bigger and gives them a cartoonish-animation type of look


----------



## DefineSinister (Jul 25, 2008)

One: The black lipliner as everybody mentioned... one time I was mac and these black chicks kept lining their lips and then throwing light lipglasses on top without any blending... personally I think it looks like a monkey's butthole

Two: one of my desi friends would swipe some silver e/s with her finger all over her lid, then just line her eyes with black kohl. I actually tried to teach her new ways to utilize her crease line (she never even knew the difference between crease, lid, or brow bone... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) now silver can be tastefully done. just blend it!

Three: same friend i'm talking about... she always wanted to try bronzer, but she complains how it just makes her look darker? and how it's only for white girls? im thinking stop buying that cheap drugstore stuff and venture out to makeup lines that are for women of color


----------



## GlossyLips (Nov 13, 2008)

Mismatched foundations (often too light or incorrect undertone) 
Using lip liner that is noticeably darker than lips or lipstick/color. Generally unblended lip liner. 
Eye makeup that is too frosty 
Improperly blended eye makeup 
Over use of foundation and often without the aid of blush so the face looks throughly opaque which results in an unnatural/deathly face. If using full cover makeup it's best to apply some warmth to the face. 
Too much color all at once/looking over done. Bright eyes, bright lips, bright cheeks=the eye doesn't know which feature to rest on 
Sperm brows/overly thinned brows 
Monochromatic face. Honey bleached brows, brown foundation, brown eyeshadow, brown-honey toned lips.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DefineSinister* 

 
_One: The black lipliner as everybody mentioned... one time I was mac and these black chicks kept lining their lips and then throwing light lipglasses on top without any blending... personally I think it looks like a monkey's butthole
_


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_My only other peeve is eyebrows drawn in with black eyeliner. Looks bad. Really bad. Like a mime!_

 
I agree!! This looks so strange, the only person that can pull this off for some strange reason is MAC's QueenOfBlending !!YouTube - QueenofBlendingMUA's Channel

The other thing that really makes me cringe/giggle is when my grandmother who is caribbean wears BRIGHTTTTTTTTT red blusher slanted half the way up her face with matching lipstick and eyebrows that shes razored into some strange angular shape. My auntie also has a nack of puting a fake beauty spot under her eye or above her top lip?!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I don't know if this could necessarily be labeled as a "crime" but the fact that many women of colour never want to branch outside of the frosty bronzes, frosty golds, frosty brown colour range. I personally believe the beautiful bright eyeshadows were made for us because they pop against the darkness of our complexions. But that's just me.

I understand that bright colours can be truly intimidating but experimentation is the key. We can work any colour truthfully! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Agreed. I do the same. I buy bright color eyeshadows and I love them. When I buy bright color blushes, I use them as highlights.


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DefineSinister* 

 
_One: The black lipliner as everybody mentioned... one time I was mac and these black chicks kept lining their lips and then throwing light lipglasses on top without any blending... personally I think it looks like a monkey's butthole
_

 
LMAO, best description of pet peeves!!
i totally agree!


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 14, 2008)

Good Q! Top 3

3. Wearing Baby Powder As Foundation..
2. Wearing Black Kohl Pencil As Lip Liner
1. Not Blending Lip-pencils With Frosted Lipsticks..

Lol...


----------



## nongoma (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubianremedy5* 

 
_Good Q! Top 3

3. Wearing Baby Powder As Foundation..

Lol..._

 
women do that?!?! WHERE?!? GOODNESS ME....ive never seen that...it would be a sight to behold!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 14, 2008)

I swear, last night there was a woman in WalMart with just a highlight on her eyes. The only problem is the shadow was LIME GREEN!! WTH is wrong with you if you think this looks good? And, she was dressed very nice, like she had just left the office. Now what the hell do people who work with her think?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I swear, last night there was a woman in WalMart with just a highlight on her eyes. The only problem is the shadow was LIME GREEN!! WTH is wrong with you if you think this looks good? And, she was dressed very nice, like she had just left the office. Now what the hell do people who work with her think?_

 
I have a co worker who does this.... she tends to stick to silver or gold... I dunno how to politely say something :-(


----------



## carandru (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I have a co worker who does this.... she tends to stick to silver or gold... I dunno how to politely say something :-(_

 
Lol.

Perhaps you could say, "You know you're eyes would look so pretty with a bit of ______ on your lid.  It would really go well with the gold/silver highlight you've got on already."

But she could think you're implying that her eyes dont' already look pretty lol


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 14, 2008)

oh man i just spent the last hour laughing!!!

well as a latina, I definitely committed the sin of overplucking my eyebrows and drawing them back in in a super thin arch (no sperm brows). (go google images "keep sharpies away from mexicans" for some good laughs) 

years later i finally had them tattooed permanently but in a much thicker arch because my eyebrows do not grow much anymore.  and I used to have brooke shield brows as a youngster. sigh. 

I also used to do the black lipliner, except I used a brown kohl eyeliner, would line my lips with it and then just top of it with some lip gloss. no blending or anything of the sort!!! yikes! luckily, this was when I was 16 and quickly learned better!


----------



## lipshock (Nov 14, 2008)

Please, someone tell I am not the only that hates this:

When WoC do not freakin' blend their lipliner into their lipgloss or lipstick.  I'm sorry but when did the look of "ring around the mouth" become acceptable?  Especially when they are using Nightmoth, Currant, Chesnut, and a much lighter lip colour!  I'm all for people doing their own thing with makeup but I just cannot let this one slide.  I think it looks absolutely ridiculous and ruins the entire look of the makeup.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree about blending lip liner. What's even worse is when the gloss fades after eating and then the girl is left with a thick black line around her lips. Not so pretty.


----------



## budafly_kisz (Nov 14, 2008)

My coworker has a bad habit of SMEARING absurd eyeshadow on her eyes. No blending, no nothing-just smeared on her lid. Her latest offense was hot pink on Monday followed by a suuuuuuper frosty blue on Tuesday!!!


----------



## carandru (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Please, someone tell I am not the only that hates this:

When WoC do not freakin' blend their lipliner into their lipgloss or lipstick.  I'm sorry but when did the look of "ring around the mouth" become acceptable?  Especially when they are using Nightmoth, Currant, Chesnut, and a much lighter lip colour!  I'm all for people doing their own thing with makeup but I just cannot let this one slide.  I think it looks absolutely ridiculous and ruins the entire look of the makeup._

 
I literally paid for my entire bridal party to get their makeup done b/c I had ONE bridesmaid that did this.  I didn't want to single her out so I made all of them get their makeup done, lol.   I refused to have that going on in my wedding photos lol


----------



## sexxered (Nov 14, 2008)

Swooping on 3 colors on and not blending together!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This soo is offensive to me! Bright colors (Gold and orange) on really dark skin. OMG! I can see you! I went to school with a chick that wore the black liner and bright purple lipstick, and her lips were huge !!!  Ooohwee I could go on for days!


----------



## sexxered (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_*Sigh* Ok. Thank you for adding this. This is a serious pet peeve of mine but I didn't want to mention it since I know we have several women of color on here who wear them. 

Lose the color contacts. 

Most people can't pull of color contacts because they look fake. Everytime I see it I just want women to embrace their natural eye color and leave the contacts alone. In most cases, the women look much better without them. Although it is possible for you to be as dark as my black keyboard and have sky blue eyes, it's not probable. 

So in conclusion, all of my asian, southeast asian, middle eastern, african, east indian, african american, latina, and pacific island women - my fabulous and magnificent women of color - just take them out of your eyes, put them in their cases and walk away._

 
why do all the cockeyed and bugeyed people wear these. They are not enhancing your eyes they are drawing unwanted attention to them. geesh!


----------



## lipshock (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I literally paid for my entire bridal party to get their makeup done b/c I had ONE bridesmaid that did this.  I didn't want to single her out so I made all of them get their makeup done, lol.   I refused to have that going on in my wedding photos lol_

 

You are smart, chica!

Why do they do that?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_*Sigh* Ok. Thank you for adding this. This is a serious pet peeve of mine but I didn't want to mention it since I know we have several women of color on here who wear them. 

Lose the color contacts. 

Most people can't pull of color contacts because they look fake. Everytime I see it I just want women to embrace their natural eye color and leave the contacts alone. In most cases, the women look much better without them. Although it is possible for you to be as dark as my black keyboard and have sky blue eyes, it's not probable. 

So in conclusion, all of my asian, southeast asian, middle eastern, african, east indian, african american, latina, and pacific island women - my fabulous and magnificent women of color - just take them out of your eyes, put them in their cases and walk away._

 

*Aziajs*...Did you feel that?
That is my shoe I just threw at you for this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am just reading this thread for the 1st time and you said...Put them in their cases and Just Walk away!! That was funny as hell!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG!! .... the funny thing is I have alwas yearned for the dark dark almost black eyes like Janet Jackson has...so beautiful. 

 I see a lot of people who rock them well, If they like them I love them...Hell people ask me all the time if I wear contacts...I always say they are just brown...Yeah but mine are brown and yours look lighter...Ok maybe because I am 5 shades darker than you...I even had a lady ask me if my son and I both wore contacts...Ahhh yeah he's SIX!!! I didn't even respond my look said it all....and she truly just Walked away! 
Thanks for the laugh the way you word stuff cracks me up!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 15, 2008)

Theres a girl in my ASL class that lines her lips in the middle of class, it's a plummy pink , much darker then her natural lip.

Whenever i see her do it I just give her this death stare like "Put the pencil DOWN"


----------



## safi (Nov 15, 2008)

this thread definitely brings the LOLs

-back in high school I had a few friends who did the white or mint green line on the lids

-i don't get the painted on eyebrows either.  What really bothers me is when I see people who shave their eyebrows and then paint their "new" eyebrows on higher on their forehead.  i guess they don't think you can see where they're brows used to go.

-i noticed that a lot of young black women I go to school with don't wear makeup at all.  i understand not wearing a full face with blush and all that, but a little color to the face never hurt anyone.

-using one bright e/s (or any e/s for that matter) from the lashline alll the way up to the brow, forming an almost perfect half moon

-as far as the color contacts go I say whatever makes you happy, I used to wear them before I started wearing makeup, but I noticed sometimes they would make me look cross-eyed in pictures.  yikes!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ I was gonna say that too...Why do girls shave off there brows and draw them on with what looks like a Black Sharpie


----------



## Asphyxiation (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I was gonna say that too...Why do girls shave off there brows and draw them on with what looks like a Black Sharpie_

 
I used to do this, I think I did it for about 3 years.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm not black but, yeah.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and I used a brown eyebrow pencil, not a black one..

I really think it did suit me, but I also did mine pretty natural..

I'm rocking natural brows now, no more going out in public without eyebrows because you forgot to drew them on or didn't have time..


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 14, 2008)

I had to dig this one back up. Saturday, I hosted an art exhibit and OMG...
one of the guests' foundation was SSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOO wrong.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looked super gray and just matte, matte, powdery matte. She was really attractive except for that foundation (and the hideous too-big-for-her-head weave with tracks showing) ...but that's another thread.

I hope she didn't catch me staring in disbelief.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Please, someone tell I am not the only that hates this:

When WoC do not freakin' blend their lipliner into their lipgloss or lipstick. I'm sorry but when did the look of "ring around the mouth" become acceptable? Especially when they are using Nightmoth, Currant, Chesnut, and a much lighter lip colour! I'm all for people doing their own thing with makeup but I just cannot let this one slide. I think it looks absolutely ridiculous and ruins the entire look of the makeup._

 
Well, I can say from experience, I started doing this back in '95 when MJB came out with the Not gon cry video.  Honey, you couldn't tell me nothing with my dark brown liner and frosty beige lipstick!  In all seriousness, I think that may be where a lot of women my age (late 20's into the 30's) started that habit. We tend to imitate those we admire and I adored Mary J. back then.  I still break out my Chestnut and some light gloss (1N)... And then proceed to blend the HELL out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ~sweetJB~ (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_*BLACK EYELINER AS A LIPLINER! That's the number one. *
Two: A light shadow in a obvious line as "highlight" under the brow. Blend, gals, blend!
Three: not using enough color. (Example: there are other lip products besides Oh Baby! and Sinnamon))
Four: *Honestly, I'm a little alarmed at how a percentage of women of color find it necessary to match their eye shadows to their outfits, regardless of whether or not it is flattering (as in the woman who wanted me to use a kelly green and hot pink combo on her eyes because that's what her shirt and shoes looked like)*._

 
The two biggest ones by far


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_You ain't never lied. I have a friend, who used to take her makeup off with a old sock and Vaseline. Me and another friend were like whhhaaaatt????? The second friend and I are fiends about face care and friend number one, mentioned our skin one day and how she has such problems with evenness and dryness. We asked do you exfoliate? No. Use toner? No. Face masks? No. Well what are you moisturizing with, and she said Vaseline! I nearly passed out! Well we got her on an Origins regimine, and she has seen an improvement. She still has that unblended highlight though, my my my. Baby steps I guess._

 
LMAO... Origins did wonders for my skin- Have you ever tried Carol's Daughter face wash and toner?  So nice


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_Well, I can say from experience, I started doing this back in '95 when MJB came out with the Not gon cry video. Honey, you couldn't tell me nothing with my dark brown liner and frosty beige lipstick! In all seriousness, I think that may be where a lot of women my age (late 20's into the 30's) started that habit. We tend to imitate those we admire and I adored Mary J. back then. I still break out my Chestnut and some light gloss (1N)... And then proceed to blend the HELL out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Yes!  My BF loves lauryn Hill and she did the same with her lip colour.


----------



## Prototype83 (Dec 15, 2008)

-Using the infamous red sponge from the beauty supply store to "blot" their face.  I have   friends that would use the same dirty sponge for months at a time....then wonder why they have breakouts.


-Wearing too much lipgloss.  Youe lips should not be stuck together as you try to talk....It's lipGLOSS not lipVARNISH!!!!!


-Bleaching/Coloring your eyebrows an unnatural color.  I understand lightening your browns a little....but dyeing them the same purple/burgandy as your hair?  No ma'am


----------



## kimicummings (Dec 17, 2008)

1. Black Lipliner 
2. Pencil thin eybrows drawn on with black eyeliner 
3. Using one colour eyeshadow, like lime Green no blending involved 
4. Dark Purple/Red Lipstick 

The number one rule of make up in my opinion is Blend Blend Blend,


----------



## MissResha (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm sorry, but not only is black lipliner just nasty lookin, so is dark brown lipliner

on the metro (in DC) i see a lot of women wearing doo-doo brown lipliner with red lipstick or purple lipstick.

don't do this. 

it makes your mouth look like a puckered ass-hole. seriously. its not cute.


----------



## fablooks (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm sorry, but not only is black lipliner just nasty lookin, so is dark brown lipliner

on the metro (in DC) i see a lot of women wearing doo-doo brown lipliner with red lipstick or purple lipstick.

don't do this. 

it makes your mouth look like a puckered ass-hole. seriously. its not cute._

 
O hell!
Lmao.
I just choked!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Ekk!!! I've seen women pair the same color eyeshadow and the same color lipstick and it looks hor-ri-ble! There has to be a contrast when it comes to make up.*


----------



## cocomia (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh I have a lot, probably all mentioned but anyway here's my list!

1. Light-colored foundation on face, dark rest of skin. Color. Must match. Neck!
2. Dark lipliner around mouth, clear (light/sheer?) gloss.
3. Played up eyes... and cheeks, and lips. One at a time, ladies. Actually this doesn't just apply to WOC. 
4. Too-light undereye concealer. 4.5 Too-light undereye concealer that's just smattered on and left unblended. Not flattering. ​5. Base that doesn't match undertone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yellow undertone with pink fdtn for real?)


----------



## saj20052006 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I don't know if this could necessarily be labeled as a "crime" but the fact that many women of colour never want to branch outside of the frosty bronzes, frosty golds, frosty brown colour range.  I personally believe the beautiful bright eyeshadows were made for us because they pop against the darkness of our complexions.  But that's just me.

I understand that bright colours can be truly intimidating but experimentation is the key.  We can work any colour truthfully!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES YES YES.  This is my biggest complaint and ditto the black lipliner.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm sorry, but not only is black lipliner just nasty lookin, so is dark brown lipliner

on the metro (in DC) i see a lot of women wearing doo-doo brown lipliner with red lipstick or purple lipstick.

don't do this. 

it makes your mouth look like a puckered ass-hole. seriously. its not cute._

 
You crack me up so hard.

Seriously. 

Like every time you post, I mentally prepare myself.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_it makes your mouth look like a puckered ass-hole. seriously. its not cute._

 
AAAAAAHHHH!!!1AHAHAAAHAHA! OH NO U _DIDN'T!_!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am mad at that ahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 27, 2008)

Lots and lots of lip gloss.  The shine should only be on the lower lip. I can't stand it when there's a big glob of "shine" in the center of the upper lip. Oh, and also I see a lot of middle schoolers with just a thick layer of black eyeliner all around the eyes...no blush, lipgloss etc. just caked eyeliner.  They are usually very pale too. Geh.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 27, 2008)

oh btw, I just found out that *apparently* I shouldn't match my e/s to my outfit. I understand that monochromatic isn't that bomb, but really? why does coordination piss people off so damn bad?!?!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_oh btw, I just found out that *apparently* I shouldn't match my e/s to my outfit. I understand that monochromatic isn't that bomb, but really? why does coordination piss people off so damn bad?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*This is one of those so-called "rules" that is total B.S. to me!  If you feel like coordinating your shadows to your outfit, DO IT!*


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 28, 2008)

But, please for the love of GOD.....don't match your eyes to EVERY color in your damn shirt!


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 28, 2008)

I once heard that if you match the color of your shirt to the color of your eyeshadow you would look like someone poured a gallon of paint on your face. Didnt believe it until I saw someone with a lilac shirt and had the same shade of lilac as her eyeshadow and it did look as if someone poured a gallon of lilac on her face. So i guess the same color is ok as long as its not exactly the same shade


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_I once heard that if you match the color of your shirt to the color of your eyeshadow you would look like someone poured a gallon of paint on your face. *Didnt believe it until I saw someone with a lilac shirt and had the same shade of lilac as her eyeshadow *and it did look as if someone poured a gallon of lilac on her face. So i guess the same color is ok as long as its not exactly the same shade_

 
yeah. and it was probably ME! lol


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm sorry, but not only is black lipliner just nasty lookin, so is dark brown lipliner

on the metro (in DC) i see a lot of women wearing doo-doo brown lipliner with red lipstick or purple lipstick.

don't do this. 

it makes your mouth look like a puckered ass-hole. seriously. its not cute._

 
OMG best quote of the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





priceless girl


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 23, 2009)

ok, one thing i keep seeing esp on south east asian women (majority of who have pretty dark under eye circles) who just cane the kohl and black eyeliner but wear NO concealer or any other MU.   and that will be their everyday look... 

I find it so frustrating... cos guaranteed by the end of the day, that kohl will have bled down and made their bags look so much darker.  ugh, a bit of concealer is all i ask for... those beautiful almond eyes deserve it!


----------



## Sisa (Jan 26, 2009)

I often see WOC with too light and reddish brow powder on (yes, I did the same mistake years before and it looked scary)... or otherwise too bold brows. Some turkish or latina women seem to never pluck their brows, some have like a mono-brow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like Salma Hayek as Frida Kahlo

And that scary nearly-white lipstick... that reminds me on a reverse snow-white ;-)


----------



## BaAZiGar (Jan 27, 2009)

hmmm i dont think anyone mentioned this but i cant stand to see women who have permanantely tattooed  black eyeliner to their top/bottom lids (that eventually fades to blue... :S) and/or tatooed their eyesbrows ..esp if their hair isnt black or dark brown...and esp. when they dont wear any other makeup. so all you see is two black cicles and two blacks lines about those circles..its like all you can look at! 

and im not into the overly winged liquid liner either. 

i also hate to see women dress up in the prettiest outfits for a special occasion and not do their hair/makeup...ruins the look.


----------



## crystrill (Jan 27, 2009)

OMG I AGREE WITH THE PERSON WHO MADE THE CHESTNUT AND OH BABY COMMENT!

O.M.G.

I REFUSE to wear 'O' lipstick, Oh Baby Lipglass, and Chesnut lip liner. REFUSE. And ANY dark purple lipstick.

I work at a CCO and 90% WOC, no lie, not over exaggerating, ask me if we carry those 3 colors. And they ALWAYS buy the darkest, ugliest purple lipstick. Ugh. Every time someone asks for Chestnut I silently chuckle to myself. Never in my life will I wear or purchase those colors. Well actually, I own 'O' but that's because I bought it back in 2004 for prom and haven't really worn it since then.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 27, 2009)

I love Chestnut lipliner.


----------



## -Merel. (Jan 27, 2009)

wearing too much mascara.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 27, 2009)

a lot of women here will tweeze/shave most of their eyebrows off and then draw a thin line in!  it's SOO unattractive!  especially when the brow curves like a half-circle and starts & ends too low!  yuck.

i've also seen the dark lipliner with frosty light lipstick.  gross.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_OMG I AGREE WITH THE PERSON WHO MADE THE CHESTNUT AND OH BABY COMMENT!

O.M.G.

I REFUSE to wear 'O' lipstick, Oh Baby Lipglass, and Chesnut lip liner. REFUSE. And ANY dark purple lipstick.

*I work at a CCO* and 90% WOC, no lie, not over exaggerating, ask me if we carry those 3 colors. And they ALWAYS buy the darkest, ugliest purple lipstick. Ugh. Every time someone asks for Chestnut I silently chuckle to myself. Never in my life will I wear or purchase those colors. Well actually, I own 'O' but that's because I bought it back in 2004 for prom and haven't really worn it since then._

 

Girl....I knew you looked familar!!!  The one @ the Premium Outlets right?  I was there about a month ago looking for a Pharoah p/p.   You were very helpful!!


----------



## crystrill (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Girl....I knew you looked familar!!!  The one @ the Premium Outlets right?  I was there about a month ago looking for a Pharoah p/p.   You were very helpful!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO I think you have the wrong person? I work at Prime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I have no idea who works at Premium LOL.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_LMAO I think you have the wrong person? I work at Prime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I have no idea who works at Premium LOL._

 
Sorry....that's the one that I meant lol!  The one in Orlando near the resorts.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 29, 2009)

Eyebrows that look like this


^


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

^^LMFAO you mean the pickachu eyebrows? yes, your eyebrows should not look like hair gang signs. not cute.


----------



## BaAZiGar (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Eyebrows that look like this


^_


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Eyebrows that look like this


^_

 





I'd have to say the eyebrows and the frosty white Wet & Wild eyeshadow both get on my nerves, but the absolute worst is the too light foundation.  I've even seen MUAs with too light foundation.  It's like some WOC are afraid of admitting how dark they are.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Sorry....that's the one that I meant lol!  The one in Orlando near the resorts._

 
Oh, well I guess it was me! lol. What did I help you with? I don't even remember being nice to anyone lately other than today. Usually I'm off in la la land putting makeup on my damn self LOL.


----------



## makeupcowgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_





I'd have to say the eyebrows and the frosty white Wet & Wild eyeshadow both get on my nerves, but the absolute worst is the too light foundation.  I've even seen MUAs with too light foundation.  It's like some WOC are afraid of admitting how dark they are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've seen WOC who are MAC MA that I think are wearing foundation that is too light. In fact there are 2 in particular who are regulars at the pro store near me. On different occasions, both have recommended MAC foundations to me. I didn't buy either time. How can you accept the advice of a MA who's wearing the wrong foundation.....


----------



## MishaDior (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_i have just spent the last 45 minutes reading this thread from the beginning and am out of breath from laughing.

when i first started wearing mac in 1992, there were no stores or counters in dallas. back then mac printed a paper catalog and i would order it on my moms credit card- i was still in high school. also viva glam came with a condom. this was long before estee lauder. and brush numbering system wasnt even the same. i still have a 263 type brush and mine is a #22. im talking old school.

i consider myself a mac vet. i remember when the containers were silver for a year or so, the screw on top shadows and the whole bit.

im guessing that you all understand how much of a mac trailblazer i think i am.

last year, i was waiting for my mom to finish dressing. she uses mac and she's 63 years old. she was dusting on her studio fix, and prepped and primed her lashes and lips. i was so proud- just beaming...........

and then........

she took her lipstick and SWIPED AND SMUDGED IT ON HER CHEEKS for BLUSH.

yall, i thought i was gonna die. i remember this practice from my younger days (im 32) but i didnt know it was still alive. a subsequent poll of friends mom's revealed that it still in use. apparently baby boomer women of color are still doing this. i cannot believe no one has chimed in with this one but i dont mind being the first. 

quit laughing at my momma. we got some razin, peaches and ambering rose now. she is very fair skinned. but i know im not the only one whose mother still does this.

fess up ladies!

and QUIT laughing at my momma- she's tryin._

 


That is my momma ALL THE WAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not gonna tell her age but she is in the BB crew and she used to do that daily when I was younger. she's stopped in recent years, but that is definitely one of the funniest and biggest makeup faux pas, along with white or silver eyeliner on the upper lid... such a problem...


----------



## kyuubified (Mar 22, 2009)

I have many pet peeves but here is my absolute number one;

Overly frosty lip color/eyeshadows. Ugh. I know this girl who wears the most ultra, frosty white eyeshadow, from _eyelid to_ _brow bone_. It really bothers me. Same thing goes for lips; sometimes its hard to find a good nude lipstick/gloss, but I see alot of girls use shades of pale frosty pink or other colors meant for lighter and/or cooler skinned girls.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 22, 2009)

Unnatural eyebrows!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 23, 2009)

Foundation that is a shadow or two too LIGHT for their skin tone so it looks like mask. I seriously don't understand this!! Not only can you tell her person but in pictures it just looks scary. 0_0 my fiance was telling me about this sometime back...it was quite hilarious. it was a family friend of his and he called her a ghost to her face because her foundation was too damn light!! (mean i know but he loves to make fun of ppl...including myself) im sorry but when even guys start saying shit about your foundation it's time to change it up!! 

Wearing bright pink lipstick with eyes that are JUST as bold!! 

Wearing black eye shadow or grey eye shadow all over the lid with no gradiation between the lid crease and highlight. (i dont know...i dont find this very appealing)

Ridiculously thin eyebrows (surprisingly even though it looks sooo freaking unnatural i know some people it actually looks good on) 

using liquid liner underneath as well as on the lid with it winged out. (if done properly it can look good depending on eye shape or using pencil liner underneath and what not but im not partial to that look)

way dark lipliner with lipstick that is way too light.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 23, 2009)

I saw an NC50 with bright blue lipstick on at H&M today.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I saw an NC50 with bright blue lipstick on at H&M today._

 





 omg i can only imagine what that looked like. how do people walk out of the house like that???!!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I saw an NC50 with bright blue lipstick on at H&M today._

 
That actually sounds pretty cool.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, if NW25s can go around wearing Lavendar Whip then surely an NC50 can rock a blue lippie.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ummm, this thread has made me aware of my bad habits. Namely the lack of color in my life. I just bought some containers to organize my baby makeup collection and realized I have a lot of varying shades of brown and bronze in everything. I have the required Oh Baby lipglass (I haven't worn it in ages I swear). But I have Beaux and Sinnamon LG's as well. I would like to redeem myself and say that I have Petal Pusher lg and the Holiday VG palette. And I just bought VG VI SE and Lavander Whip. However I found not one but 2 Chestnut liners. I swear one step forward, 3 steps back. I'm determined to overcome my color situation this year. I keep buying the same shades of eye shadow because I forget what I have. I keep asking da husband to make me an iPhone app for this but it doesn't seem to interest him.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_Ummm, this thread has made me aware of my bad habits. Namely the lack of color in my life. I just bought some containers to organize my baby makeup collection and realized I have a lot of varying shades of brown and bronze in everything. I have the required Oh Baby lipglass (I haven't worn it in ages I swear). But I have Beaux and Sinnamon LG's as well. I would like to redeem myself and say that I have Petal Pusher lg and the Holiday VG palette. And I just bought VG VI SE and Lavander Whip. However I found not one but 2 Chestnut liners. I swear one step forward, 3 steps back. I'm determined to overcome my color situation this year. I keep buying the same shades of eye shadow because I forget what I have. I keep asking da husband to make me an iPhone app for this but it doesn't seem to interest him._

 
This sounds like me, I was going to depot some shadows and I realized that they were all neutral, brown, bronze shadows. I also have two chestnut liners, but I have other colors that I use, like plum. I can recall going to the MAC counter one day and the MA said "I see you like brown." I was thinking "damn" am I that bad, I guess so. Oh well, since it's spring I usually wear more pinks, but if I'm in a hurry I will grab a neutral lipgloss and liner. I always seem to grab 3N lipstick and/or gloss. I guess I'm the guilty of being a MAC neutral fan. I loved the N collection.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to wear bright bright eyeshadows when I was younger. Must have been a phase I was going through. Now I'm more into neutrals. And honestly I have seen some terrible makeup on people. There was this one customer I had(work in retail) and she was wearing a silver frost eyeshadow. And it was creasing up on her and it looked horrible on her. And it was put on so sloppy that I wanted to reach over the counter and fix it for her! argggggggggh. I wished I worked in a makeup store. So that I can give out advice to people who don't wear makeup on a regular basis without sounding rude about it.

Oh and there was this one gurl who served me lunch on number of times and she didn't know how to blend her foundation in her jawline. u could totally see her bare neck and where the foundation ended. I wanted to blend that out for her as well but didn't want to sound so harsh and embarrass her! POoor girl


----------



## prettyplump04 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Sell it to them and then show them some other colors. They may not know anything better or different. I think we should start a thread "The Biggest Makeup Crimes Displayed by WOC at the MAC Store/Counter. Then we need a thread called: "The Biggest Makeup Crimes Committed By MA's at the MAC Store/Counter. In some cases Oh Baby, Chestnut, etc are all the colors some MA's recommend because I've had that happen to me. I just let them know that I dislike Oh Baby, and please don't recommend Amber Lights eye shadow to me. No disrespect to those colors, but I don't like them and prefer different things._

 
You are so absolutely rite. I am a newbie and was just broswing and had to comment. It never fails when I go to the MAC store. When I ask to try a lippie the first lipliner they pull out is that damned CHESTNUT!!! Don't get me wrong Chestnut is my HG for lipliners but I want to be more adventourous with my lippies. I feel that the MA's should share the blame for this too. As an MA if you tired of WOCs asking for Chestnut and Oh Baby all the time just offer us other options instead of walking to the back and talking about us behind our back after you made your comission selling us that!!! If you suggested something else you probably could've made a bigger comission...

Just recently I found an MA that was aventourous with me. She reccomended I use Deep Soul l/l with Sweet Thing l/s and Triple Yum l/g(from the Sugarsweet line) and it looked awesome. She even reccomended 80% and I will pick it up the next time I'm there. She also recommend a cpl of plums and berry colored lipliners as well and I will get them as well. She even told me that I can totally rocked Girl About Town with a deep plum or berry lipliner. I was shocked because I'm a NW47 and I thought that was a too bright lippie for me. Sorry for the long post but I just had to say something...


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 25, 2009)

Just recently I found an MA that was aventourous with me. She reccomended I use Deep Soul l/l with Sweet Thing l/s and Triple Yum l/g(from the Sugarsweet line) and it looked awesome. She even reccomended 80% and I will pick it up the next time I'm there. She also recommend a cpl of plums and berry colored lipliners as well and I will get them as well. She even told me that I can totally rocked Girl About Town with a deep plum or berry lipliner. I was shocked because I'm a NW47 and I thought that was a too bright lippie for me. Sorry for the long post but I just had to say something...[/quote]

Ha Ha!! I'm happy that you have encountered a good MA. I would suggest going to your local CCO and check out what they have. This is a great way to expand your collection with different lipliners, lipsticks, eyeshadows, and blushes. You can be adventurous and save a little money in the process.


----------



## prettyplump04 (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh I already know about CCO. I'm new the board but not new to the makeup game lol. BTW if anyone in the Philly area the CCO at Franklin Mills got some colors of the Studio Sculpt foundation available. I'm going today and I'll post the colors I saw there. I know for sure they have NW45 and NW47 there. 

And since we on the topic of crimes committed by WOCs. I'll like to mention mines. I hate it when I talk to a WOC and they swear MAC is the be all and end all in makeup for us (WOC). Don't get me wrong, MAC is like crack to me and I have been hook since day 1 (Senior Prom lol) but there are other just as good makeup companies out there that are WOC friendly and could put MAC to shame in some areas of makeup. Like Nars with their blushes or Urban Decay and their eyeshadows. Or Ms. Make Up Forever that is just an all around high intensed, ultra pigmented line and their foundations are WOC friendly (don't ever let MUFE get their own store they going to put MAC out of business LMAO).

Another crime is dismissing the drug store brand. Although I can never be able to bring myself to buy a foundation out of the drug store because of my unique skin color (i.e. lack of NW47s on this board already) they have good selections in Lip glosses and eyeshadows. I love Milani eyeshadows (old school ones especially) and there pigmentation is just as good as MAC. And the Loreal HIP Line shadesticks I find to be a bit more creamier and easy to use than MAC's shadesticks and are excellent bases for shadows. The eyeshadow duos are great too. And I'll never buy a clear lip gloss from MAC when I know that Loreal Color Juice line sell one just as good with staying power. And Black Radiance (yea them too) pressed powder in Honey Amber was the best setting powder I had. I gave up on MAC pressed blot powder because it always breaks up in my makeup bag after having it for 3wks.

Just my 2cents and again sorry for the long post. I need to learn to make them shorter lol...


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 25, 2009)

And since we on the topic of crimes committed by WOCs. I'll like to mention mines. I hate it when I talk to a WOC and they swear MAC is the be all and end all in makeup for us (WOC). Don't get me wrong, MAC is like crack to me and I have been hook since day 1 (Senior Prom lol) but there are other just as good makeup companies out there that are WOC friendly and could put MAC to shame in some areas of makeup. Like Nars with their blushes or Urban Decay and their eyeshadows. Or Ms. Make Up Forever that is just an all around high intensed, ultra pigmented line and their foundations are WOC friendly (don't ever let MUFE get their own store they going to put MAC out of business LMAO).

Well you know, you would think that MAC is the be all and end all, because last Saturday I saw nothing but WOC at the MAC counter at Nordstrom. I was like wow, are there any other types of people getting their faces done, or did they come earlier? Some of us do swear by MAC when its a crime that we don't look at Clinique or Origins to get our skin together. I see it all the time. I can't put loads of makeup on my skin if it is not in tip top shape. Have you ever seen an MA with bad skin, with a pile of foundation on their face? It's not a good look. Many of us aren't born with good skin, but it's something we can work on. I tell my teenage daughters all of the time to make sure they keep their skin looking good and drink plenty of water. I think it would have been great if some of the Clinique MA's approached some of those ladies I saw and offered them a free skin analysis. Some of us spend boat loads of money on makeup and nails, but forget about working to get clear skin.

Note: MAC could make a killing if they sold some type of acne cleansers, toners, and moisturizers specifically to clear up the skin.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Mar 25, 2009)

^^Were you in the Nodrie's in Towson Town Center? I went Sat to pick up a VG VI SE LS & LG. I was gonna go to the MAC store but it looked like a club in there then went to Nordie's, same thing. I found an MA and got my stuff and bounced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, my mom (not as girly as me, virtually no makeup ever) did not school me on skincare. Unfortunately, growing up in the 80's, I didn't have access to the vast amount of info availble about proper skincare. Now I'm going to a derm to get my skincare situation together so that I'm not piling on foundation to cover. I'm not making that mistake with my daughter. She will know that skincare is first!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_^^Were you in the Nodrie's in Towson Town Center? I went Sat to pick up a VG VI SE LS & LG. I was gonna go to the MAC store but it looked like a club in there then went to Nordie's, same thing. I found an MA and got my stuff and bounced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, my mom (not as girly as me, virtually no makeup ever) did not school me on skincare. Unfortunately, growing up in the 80's, I didn't have access to the vast amount of info availble about proper skincare. Now I'm going to a derm to get my skincare situation together so that I'm not piling on foundation to cover. I'm not making that mistake with my daughter. She will know that skincare is first!_

 
Hey, I love Towson Town Center, the folk in Baltimore keep it "real." To answer your question, I was at Columbia Mall and I guess you saw the same scene I did. It looked like MAC was giving something away. The store upstairs appeared to be the same. I guess the economy has not impacted the money we spend on MAC. I know in Maryland, WOC spend a lot of money at the MAC counters.


----------



## prettyplump04 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm from Maryland too but since I came to Philly for school I never went back home lol. The WOCs back home, in particular, to me are narrowed minded about other makeup lines other than MAC. When I talk to some of friends back home they are like Urban Decay what??? MUFE huh??? or Who the hell is Nars??? I dunno maybe its because its not a Sephora nearby especially near B-more (where I'm from). But even before Sephora branched out I was totally aware of other lines and open to whatever makeup that could beat this face pretty lol....

I totally agree with you about the skincare thing. Because my mom suffered from real bad acne she made me and my sister follow a strict skincare routine. We washed our face twice a day and mostly consumed water as beverage (although I think she did this because she wanted to hog up all the kool-aid for herself lol). Even before I got into makeup I always invested in good skincare products. Just take a look at my avator, I think my skin reaped the benefits until an recent outbreak from biotin pills!!! But my skin will be back in tip top glowing shape soon...


----------



## jennipo (Apr 3, 2009)

Being afraid of trying color!


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 3, 2009)

Drawing a white or silver line directly under the brows......I'll never understand this madness!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 3, 2009)

<---Mexican/Indian/Pinay    It really bothers me when ladies get really crazy with their eyebrows.  Something that doesnt flatter their face shape that  not good.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 12, 2009)

This has probably been mentioned a million times but i think it's when their foundation is too light or dark for their skin. But then again, this is a makeup crime that anyone can be a victim of. Or even when they choose the wrong undertones for foundation (too pink or too yellow). I will admit that I have fallen into this category before.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Hey, I love Towson Town Center, the folk in Baltimore keep it "real." To answer your question, I was at Columbia Mall and I guess you saw the same scene I did. It looked like MAC was giving something away. The store upstairs appeared to be the same. I guess the economy has not impacted the money we spend on MAC. I know in Maryland, WOC spend a lot of money at the MAC counters._

 

Economic crisis may actually be the cause of the crowd. Ppl broke, depressed, find a mac store for retail therapy.


----------



## L281173 (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Just recently I found an MA that was aventourous with me. She reccomended I use Deep Soul l/l with Sweet Thing l/s and Triple Yum l/g(from the Sugarsweet line) and it looked awesome. She even reccomended 80% and I will pick it up the next time I'm there. She also recommend a cpl of plums and berry colored lipliners as well and I will get them as well. She even told me that I can totally rocked Girl About Town with a deep plum or berry lipliner. I was shocked because I'm a NW47 and I thought that was a too bright lippie for me. Sorry for the long post but I just had to say something..._

 
Ha Ha!! I'm happy that you have encountered a good MA. I would suggest going to your local CCO and check out what they have. This is a great way to expand your collection with different lipliners, lipsticks, eyeshadows, and blushes. You can be adventurous and save a little money in the process.[/quote]


I am an NC50.  I rock Girl About Town Lipstick with Currant Lipliner and Pink Poodle Lipglass.


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure a majority of these mistakes have been done by  women of "non" color also, and often.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 6, 2009)

I was going to say using the wrong colour of foundation but being Indian myself it's hard to find the right colour of foundation when there isn't an SA to help you.  The only time I've found a decent High Street foundation was when the SA helped me and it's a nice Bourjois one.  My other one is a YSL one and both work just as well as each other but YSL smells nicer.  It's difficult to find the right shade sometimes because not many High Streets have a wide range of colurs, Maybelline are really good at getting a wide spectrum of colours.  Also, I don't know if it's only me or if other people feel this but I would like more help on how to choose a foundation that is right for me, the only thing that works is the "apply to face" test and I feel really conscious doing that.

Other issues that I have noticed have already been mentioned, especially the super dark lip pencil, the lady who used to thread my brows was notorious for this.  She would outline over her actual lips and give herself the shape she wanted with a dark brown pencil, the funny thing was that she was an excellent makeup artist so I don't know why she did that to herself. 

Something I have noticed recently is the misuse of blusher and bronzer of which I'm sure I'm guilty too..


----------



## User38 (May 6, 2009)

Heavy foundation and wrong color foundation -- blush/bronzer not blended well, and lipstick with obvious delineation


----------



## MakeupGoddess (May 6, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but are these women of color "makeup crimes" or WOMEN IN GENERAL? Ladies, give me a break!


----------



## makeupD0LL (May 6, 2009)

I think one of the biggest misconceptions that WOC have is sticking to neutral eyeshadows and lipsticks. So many people think they because they have a darker skintone, they cannot wear "bright" colors. This is truely NOT the case.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 6, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve is seeing women who pack on powder (typically the powder is too light)! I mean, its a tropical climate all year round and all, but cakey powder is so not cute!

A close second is when the makeup is caked on bad skin. Oh how I wish we could take better care of ourselves and realize makeup is optimal on clear healthy skin, and using makeup means you have to do double duty on skincare!!!


----------



## KatRosier (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_My biggest pet peeve is seeing women who pack on powder (typically the powder is too light)! I mean, its a tropical climate all year round and all, but cakey powder is so not cute!

A close second is when the makeup is caked on bad skin. Oh how I wish we could take better care of ourselves and realize makeup is optimal on clear healthy skin, and using makeup means you have to do double duty on skincare!!!_

 

Bad skin doesn't always mean bad skin care. My skin is seriously impossible right now no matter what I do or products I use. My foundation cakes because of how oily my skin is and there is no way I'm going to leave the house with no foundation on. 

My problem is hormonal and it was made worse by the IUD that my gyno. suggested. I'm on hormone therapy right now and I hope it gets better. 

I just wanted to draw attention to the fact that sometimes we are too quick to assume that people are dirty, lazy, ignorant about skin care when really they have a medical condition. This doesn't just apply to skin but many things.

Please don't think I'm attacking you because Im not. In the past I too assumed all sorts of things about people with thin hair, bad teeth, overplucked eyebrows etc and I feel bad now and ask myself how many times was I wrong ?


----------



## nichollecaren (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KatRosier* 

 
_Bad skin doesn't always mean bad skin care. My skin is seriously impossible right now no matter what I do or products I use. My foundation cakes because of how oily my skin is and there is no way I'm going to leave the house with no foundation on. 

My problem is hormonal and it was made worse by the IUD that my gyno. suggested. I'm on hormone therapy right now and I hope it gets better. 

I just wanted to draw attention to the fact that sometimes we are too quick to assume that people are dirty, lazy, ignorant about skin care when really they have a medical condition. This doesn't just apply to skin but many things.

Please don't think I'm attacking you because Im not. In the past I too assumed all sorts of things about people with thin hair, bad teeth, overplucked eyebrows etc and I feel bad now and ask myself how many times was I wrong ?_

 
You made a good point-I def dont see it as an attack- but I was not just saying bad skin, I was saying makeup CAKED on bad skin. Not everyone will have great smooth skin, I have struggled with my own share of issues. But we must be mindful that heavy makeup not only emphasizes some skin problems, it _exacerbates them._


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_You made a good point-I def dont see it as an attack- but I was not just saying bad skin, I was saying makeup CAKED on bad skin. Not everyone will have great smooth skin, I have struggled with my own share of issues. But we must be mindful that heavy makeup not only emphasizes some skin problems, it exacerbates them._

 
I agree with you and when I have problems with my skin, I don't wear anything on it. I have to just walk out the door with lipstick and/or lipglass. I don't believe in putting makeup over problem skin. In addition, I'm definitely not going to the MAC counter to buy makeup. I may have to go to the dermatologist first if the problem doesn't clear up with over the counter treatments.


----------



## lipshock (May 6, 2009)

Overdrawn eyebrows.
Pencil thin, tadpole eyebrows.


----------



## Boasorte (May 13, 2009)

Thanks, I am an NW45/47 and I was thinking of a setting powder, now  I know to get Black Radiance in Honey Amber. 
I really need to check out Makeup Forever and Urban Decay's makeup


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 14, 2009)

-not blending eyeshadow completely

-wearing night (or club) makeup in the daytime. i remember seeing this girl at work with bright gold and bronze makeup, and it was clearly a look that belongs in the line at the club (and not the VIP section, haha), but i thought she just came in to work forgetting to wash last night's look off her face.

-red lips (or any bright lipstick) without a lip liner.

-shaving off eyebrows and lining them JET BLACK. you know your brows werent black before...why make them look like that?

-definitely the black lipliner and clear gloss thing...i did that in high school. i learned my lesson...haha.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_-not blending eyeshadow completely_

 
^I'm guilty of this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just started wearing eyeshadow a few months ago, and I'm slowly learning.  At times, I don't blend enough and at other times -- I blend too much and the colors become muddled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Once I get some proper brushes, I'll be set.


----------



## lipshock (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_ 
*-wearing night (or club) makeup in the daytime. i remember seeing this girl at work with bright gold and bronze makeup, and it was clearly a look that belongs in the line at the club (and not the VIP section, haha), but i thought she just came in to work forgetting to wash last night's look off her face.*_

 

I kind of don't agree with this one because I've definitely worn some nighttime looks during the day and made it work.  I think as long as there is a proper balance between your outfit, hair, and the makeup ... supposed "night only" looks can be worn during the day.  Hell, if I could, I would rock black smokey eyes all the time but I don't do my makeup every day.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Overdrawn eyebrows.
Pencil thin, tadpole eyebrows._

 

As Chad says...brows like this ^ ^


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 15, 2009)

wearing cheap eyeshadow that look extra-chalky against a deeper skin tone.


----------



## shyste (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_ 
-wearing night (or club) makeup in the daytime. i remember seeing this girl at work with bright gold and bronze makeup, and it was clearly a look that belongs in the line at the club (and not the VIP section, haha), but i thought she just came in to work forgetting to wash last night's look off her face._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I kind of don't agree with this one because I've definitely worn some nighttime looks during the day and made it work. I think as long as there is a proper balance between your outfit, hair, and the makeup ... supposed "night only" looks can be worn during the day. Hell, if I could, I would rock black smokey eyes all the time but I don't do my makeup every day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lipshock..thanks for that...because I have done that..but it's about the outfit etc...thankfully I have a job that has no dress code..so as long as it's tasteful it's all good..


----------



## boujoischic (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_I'm an N9 and I love C-Thru. I love to line with Night Moth, Vino, or 80% and just blend with a lip brush. It's really pretty because I do a lip-line/fill with the lip liner. Give it another chance people!

IMHO, many colors can be 'made' to look good on just about anyone with the right combination of something else. You can change the tone, make something too cool warmer, turn something too dark/light to just right and vice/versa. I think that is especially true with lip products._

 
I love Cthru gloss as well I am an NC45 or c7 c8 in summer I use it with 
cork or hodgepodge lipliner blended in toward the center so no harsh lip line but gives it dimension


----------



## boujoischic (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Hey, I love Towson Town Center, the folk in Baltimore keep it "real." To answer your question, I was at Columbia Mall and I guess you saw the same scene I did. It looked like MAC was giving something away. The store upstairs appeared to be the same. I guess the economy has not impacted the money we spend on MAC. I know in Maryland, WOC spend a lot of money at the MAC counters._

 
Oh in Columbia Mall I was probably part of that mob lol but I agree with you about skin care it's very important I hesitate to even wear makeup when I breakout because I dont want to make it worse. But I spend just as much on my skin regime as on makeup Proactiv which I swear by has seen plenty of my money but the thing that is best for your skin is probably the cheapest Water a lot of women dont drink enough  no $100 cream is gonna keep your skin as clear and moisturized as just drinking enough water.


----------



## boujoischic (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In general I think most women of color...(and it depends on the area of the country). *Don't enjoy experimenting with color at all* Are too cheap to purchase quality makeup, so they try to hate on females who really "paint" their face! And think by wearing the gold bronze shades that they are appearing "natural". 

Most don't realize they are acting ignorant....it's usually a feeling thats engrained in them as a person. Usually church, men, & community feeds into this negative opinion of makeup "hating"._

 
Makeup hate pisses me off my sister has done it saying "I dont need makeup" because she is attractive. Well no one needs makeup it is not a neccesity like food or water but I like it it makes me feel feminine and it is fun hell even some men enjoy wearing makeup so why cant I? And is it just me or do the women who say things like I dont need makeup are the ones who have mustaches and bad skin?
Men makeup hate as well saying "Why do you wear makeup you are pretty without it."or "I dont like women who wear makeup". A boyfriend of mine said this to me and I was thinking have we met because I wear makeup damn near everyday and was wearing it when I met you. Also I hope you dont think Beyonce and Halley berry fall out of bed looking like they do on Tv they are wearing a lot of makeup and you love it. Sorry for the rant had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 2, 2009)

^^ I know how that goes!
Today I was in class ( I'm doing a Home Health Aide training since school's out for summer) and during the break, I whipped out my mirror, and touched up my foundation, and lipstick, and checked my lashes.
This lady was like " What's with all the makeup? Are you meeting a man?" *Rolls eyes*

My sister told me it looked like someone punched me in the eyes when I came to her house wearing dark blue on the outer V, then told me I'm too young for makeup *BTW I am 19*
 smh haters man


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 14, 2009)

This is JHMO:

But not controlling over-active oil glands on their face. I'm I'm not talking about a 'bronze' or 'dewy' look (which I love, WOC don't always have to do matte), but just straight up greasiness. Very unattractive and it seems rampant amongst 'us.' Maybe because our skin reflect light more.

Another thing is overly pastel/too powdery eyeshadows. I've never seen a WOC (specifically AAs) rock this right.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 16, 2009)

that unblended silver line under the browbone...


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

^^THANK YOU!!! oh lord have mercy that drives me up the friggin wall


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 16, 2009)

a lady walked into my office today...with nothing on her face but that dreaded silver line and a huge fake mole! Lord help us.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

^^LMFAO!!!! thats hilarious!!


----------



## YesicaElana (Jun 16, 2009)

I hate when women of color don't moisturize. It's the #1 cardinal rule. Moisturize. Our faces get ashy the same way our knees and elbows do.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jun 27, 2009)

*The shave off/ draw on/ "chola" thin brows/ Suprised all the time or any combination of these eyebrows.

Wrong color foundation/powder/concealer.

Too much blush/wrong colors and bad blush placement.

Make-up haters. 

Gold lipstick with black liner (any black lip liner not on a goth/emo look)

Not grooming enough (ie. bushy brows, facial hair that needs to be attended to, crusty lips).

Not really a make up thing but, having the hair pulled back so tight it looks like they had a face lift. 

Matching hair, nails, eye makeup, shoes, ect. 
*


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 27, 2009)

Too light or too cool foundation. It can happen on anyone, but still.
A few weeks ago I was on the train going to school and this woman's foundation was so pale and waaaay too light, another time I saw this lady who's foundation matched color wise but not tone wise, it was way too cool for her.  Also, Bronze or Goldish lipstick, ughh.


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 5, 2009)

being afraid to wear color..just becasue our skin is brown dont mean thats the only eye and ip color we can wear..in fact i try my best NOT to wear those colors.

and to be honest..i think back ip iner can be ultra chic..it just needs to be blended we..any color can be lip liner and look fly in my opinion.


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_-
-wearing night (or club) makeup in the daytime. i remember seeing this girl at work with bright gold and bronze makeup, and it was clearly a look that belongs in the line at the club (and not the VIP section, haha), but i thought she just came in to work forgetting to wash last night's look off her face.

._

 
i don't believe in makeup rules..so when i think of makeup..i dont think there is a such thing as "night" and "day" looks..i think people should wear what makes them feel good so long as its flattering on them. i rarely wear what most people would deem "day time" looks. that kind of makeup dosent really apeal to me.


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mochahantas* 

 
_This is JHMO:
 Another thing is overly pastel/too powdery eyeshadows. I've never seen a WOC (specifically AAs) rock this right._

 
oh no..hahaha this reminds me of a tut im workin on called "Pale lids are Cool"
hope i did it right.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pheonix phire* 

 
_i don't believe in makeup rules..so when i think of makeup..i dont think there is a such thing as "night" and "day" looks..i think people should wear what makes them feel good so long as its flattering on them. i rarely wear what most people would deem "day time" looks. that kind of makeup dosent really apeal to me._

 

Well, IDK about that,  I mean you can wear a smokey eye in the day, it just can't be overly smokey if that makes sense. Like Kim K and her family for example , every time I watch that dreaded show I swear they have smokey eyes at like 11 am! No bueno

Did I or anyone mention the blue eyeshadow ( or any one colour) one the whole lid up to browbone?


----------



## salamaat (Jul 5, 2009)

I just read all sixteen pages today! Wow. You beautiful ladies cracked me up! My son is looking at me like I lost it.

I couldn't possibly add to this list. I am guilty of a few of these things but it's a matter of opinion in some cases.


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 6, 2009)

i think it's a crime when a WOC thinks she cant wear any particular color for any reason..any color can be used for anything..its just a matter of bending and pairing..if your gonna wear the white liner on top..you should still do a thin black liner close to the lashline..this can be very beautiful and mod. 
white eyeshadow looks great on us...just use the right base..and yes it can make a great highight whether it's matte or not.

also i dont think there is anything wrong with wearing an eyeshadow of any color from lashline to brows..this is a technique knows as a "wash"..the trick is to appy the shadow at the base of the eye near the lashline..and blend up to the brow the color should gently fade to nothing as it reaches the brow..
its a beautiful and simple technique (as it ony requires one eyeshadow)..so long as you dont leave any harsh lines..i love doing this with blues, pinks and shimery soft oranges..its a great way to experiment with color as this leaves a soft "wash" of color on the lid and is very fresh looking.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pheonix phire* 

 
_i think it's a crime when a WOC thinks she cant wear any particular color for any reason..any color can be used for anything..its just a matter of bending and pairing..if your gonna wear the white liner on top..you should still do a thin black liner close to the lashline..this can be very beautiful and mod. 
white eyeshadow looks great on us...just use the right base..and yes it can make a great highight whether it's matte or not.

also i dont think there is anything wrong with wearing an eyeshadow of any color from lashline to brows..this is a technique knows as a "wash"..the trick is to appy the shadow at the base of the eye near the lashline..and blend up to the brow the color should gently fade to nothing as it reaches the brow..
its a beautiful and simple technique (as it ony requires one eyeshadow)..so long as you dont leave any harsh lines..i love doing this with blues, pinks and shimery soft oranges..its a great way to experiment with color as this leaves a soft "wash" of color on the lid and is very fresh looking._

 

Eh, gotta say that I disagree with all the above and the idea that we all can wear "anything". I believe that WOC can successfully pull off the the varying hues of all the colors... unless you're going for some time of editorial, experimental or many of the more artistic looks I see. I can't think of a time where a wash of "just" say, a neon color on the eye looks nice, except in the situations I mentioned.

I see  why/how many WOC prefer to see tuts done with women with similar  complexions as themselves because following someone else's "rules" or directions don't work. For example, I saw a gorgeous look done by a very popular youtuber, whose complexion is way lighter than my own. By using the colors she used, the end result didn't look like hers. Another youtuber did the same tut with the same colors, and it looked stikingly different on her as well.  In order for me to pull off the look, I had to use different colors from the same brand, because my skin doesn't show off those colors in the same way. 

 There are a lot of us walking around looking like some damn fools because 

a) application is wrong ( and I do believe that is a significant factor for any and every type of product on ANYONE).

b) someone sees product that they like on someone else, they run and go out and by the same thing(s), thinking that they will play the same on their face, and not consider an alternative in the same color family that will suit them in order to pull off the same look.

c) someone taking the idea that we can wear anything at anytime, and not adjusting looks for the appropriate place and time


People need to do work and find out HOW to wear colors to suit them INDIVIDUALLY, or having an artist do the work fro them instead of just going balls out. I see people around my way and on the train all the time looking like steaming piles of horse manure, because they took the idea that we can wear anything, and just went all nutty with it.



I sense a dogpile may be coming after this, but, I had to get that out.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Eh, gotta say that I disagree with all the above and the idea that we all can wear "anything". I believe that WOC can successfully pull off the the varying hues of all the colors... unless you're going for some time of editorial, experimental or many of the more artistic looks I see. I can't think of a time where a wash of "just" say, a neon color on the eye looks nice, except in the situations I mentioned.

*I see why/how many WOC prefer to see tuts done with women with similar complexions as themselves because following someone else's "rules" or directions don't work. For example, I saw a gorgeous look done by a very popular youtuber, whose complexion is way lighter than my own. By using the colors she used, the end result didn't look like hers. Another youtuber did the same tut with the same colors, and it looked stikingly different on her as well. In order for me to pull off the look, I had to use different colors from the same brand, because my skin doesn't show off those colors in the same way. *

*There are a lot of us walking around looking like some damn fools because *

*a) application is wrong ( and I do believe that is a significant factor for any and every type of product on ANYONE*

*b) someone sees product that they like on someone else, they run and go out and by the same thing(s), thinking that they will play the same on their face, and not consider an alternative in the same color family that will suit them in order to pull off the same look.*

*c) taking the idea that we can wear anything at anytime, and not adjusting looks for the appropriate place and time*


*People need to do work and find out HOW to wear colors to suit them INDIVIDUALLY, or having an artist do the work fro them instead of just going balls out. I see people around my way and on the train all the time looking like steaming piles of hore manure, because they took the idea that we can wear anything, and just went all nutty with it.*



I sense a dogpile may be coming after this, but, I had to get that out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_
Eh, gotta say that I disagree with all the above and the idea that we all can wear "anything". _

 
we most certainly *can *wear anything..like i said it's a about how you blend or pair a color.

i too have seen many lighter counter parts using colors in manners that i as a woman of color could not use..that dose not mean that particular color is off limits to me..i may not be able to wear it the way my lighter counter part can..but i CAN make it work for my coloring..which is what i meant.

i have yet to come across ANY color i could not wear..many being colors that a lot of my AA sisters of various groups thought they too could not wear..*shrug*
to each their own..its all about experimentation.
and yes any color (neon or not) can be worn as a "wash" and look great on us (i feel a tutorial coming on *chuckle*) also there really isn't anything "editorial" about a "wash" (but i dont know what you are picturing..but i am betting its not the same thing i am)


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pheonix phire* 

 
_we most certainly *can *wear anything..like i said it's a about how you blend or pair a color.

i too have seen many lighter counter parts using colors in manners that i as a woman of color could not use..that dose not mean that particular color is off limits to me..i may not be able to wear it the way my lighter counter part can..but i CAN make it work for my coloring..which is what i meant.

i have yet to come across ANY color i could not wear..many being colors that a lot of my AA sisters of various groups thought they too could not wear..*shrug*
to each their own..its all about experimentation.
and yes any color (neon or not) can be worn as a "wash" and look great on us (i feel a tutorial coming on *chuckle*) also there really isn't anything "editorial" about a "wash" (but i dont know what you are picturing..but i am betting its not the same thing i am)_

 

Welp, we obviously have a difference of opinion, and I'm fine with agreeing to disagree. I'm perfectly aware of what a wash of eyeshadow is ( light application of color from lashline to beyond the crease), and there is not much one could do or say to convince me that a wash of say...Shimmermoss, and nothing else is a good look for a person that's out and about. In my opinion, a wash of a single color is best suited to *some* neutrals and sometimes, pinks or purples.  A wash, can look clownish if one is not careful to use a suitable color, I don't care how much it's blended.

As stated earler, I think something like that may be just fine and beautiful for  runway or editorial (magazine shoots, btw), or other types of fashion work/looks, but not for me to go to my 9 to 5 or have Sunday brunch with my grandparents. Catch my drift? 


If certain colors were for everyone, there's be no need for the swatch forum, or for people to request that colors be swatched on varying skintones, or for cosmetic counters to have samples and artists at their counters to try looks on customers; this is how people know that colors are for THEM.

I guess what it boil down to is that you and I have different opinions of what is aesthetically pleasing to us individually, and that's what makes the world go round, huh?


As for WOC seeming to be afraid of color; I do believe that many of them hold onto the stigma of not "needing" it, but I think there are just as many others who would like to wear more color, but do not want to devote the time and effort into the application, which is understandable. I'm a quick and dirty kinda girl, so I'm not gonna go for a colorful look if I don't have the time to work out the color groupings and apply in a way that looks nice. Sticking with neutrals is just easier for some people to do, and greatly reduces the margin of error for someone who  doesn't have a steady hand, patience, or the devotion to makeup that many of us have.



And that's all I have to say about that... (c) Forrest Gump


...for now anyways, LOL


----------



## frostiana (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pheonix phire* 

 
_i don't believe in makeup rules..so when i think of makeup..i dont think there is a such thing as "night" and "day" looks..i think people should wear what makes them feel good so long as its flattering on them. i rarely wear what most people would deem "day time" looks. that kind of makeup dosent really apeal to me._

 
There may be no 'rules' to makeup, but there certainly are about what looks are appropriate for what occasion. It's simply unprofessional to show up to the office in overly shimmery, heavily applied eyeshadow, or a very dark smoky eye with fake lashes and loads of mascara. It may be flattering, but its not appropriate. I wear what some might consider 'night' looks during the day, but I am college student. No one cares if my makeup matches the time of day. But I do think it looks ridiculous when a girl shows up to an early morning class with her eye makeup looking like she's going to the opera....or performing in one.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 24, 2009)

still wearing that vampirish blackberry lipstick..Where I live at not enough women wear makeup..they're more concerned in getting that hair did and nails did..but as for their face..dark spotted healed pimple marks, uneven skintone. But when I do see a WOC wearing makeup and it is impeccable I have to compliment her immediately..


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 24, 2009)

omg a couple of days ago I saw this woman wear a thick link of gold something (idk if it was shadow or eyeliner) across her lids. She then took that same gold whatever and DREW IN HER EYEBROWS


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Next, I have some crimes I want to get off my chest. LOL

1. Why is it that when you walk in some MAC Stores, the folk (you know what I mean LOL) think we own the damn store. No people, you do not own the MAC store other people are free to come in and make purchases.

2. Do we really need to bring our husbands/boyfriends with us to the MAC counter (unless he's buying some makeup himself)? LOL

3. Some of us need to stop  looking at the sister next to us up and down and rolling our eyes. Show some love at the counter. We are all trying to buy makeup and it's only makeup.

4. Everyone cannot be blonde like Mary J. Blige and Beyonce. 


5. If the sister next to you asks what colors you are wearing, let her know. Don't say "Oh, this is something I just threw together." Help a sister out.

6. For some of us, after you have spent your money at the MAC counter and FootLocker, please go to the bookstore and buy your children some books. Or go to the library. No need to come to parent teacher conference all MAC'd out and your child is failing. "No Child Left Behind really means that "Our children are being Left Behind."
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
esp. #3, #4 and #6


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_esp. #3, #4 and #6_

 
I second that


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 24, 2009)

_I had witnessed the same thing at Sephora's..this girl was putting the makeup on her eyes..The SA was helping her and she(the SA) didn't even sanitize the tester for her....eeeewww. I went and tested a Nars Lip gloss on the back of my hand and fell in love with it..When I got home to try it on the color great for my bottom pink lip but not for my  dark top lip. But it looked so pretty tested on my dark hand..oh well.._


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 24, 2009)

oh I can't moisturize..My face produces enough grease to fry a whole chicken along with some fries..I thought it was my moisturizer I was using..so one day I decided not to wear my moisturizer and again my face oiled up with a quickness..


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 24, 2009)

me too girl^^  I learned that hard way no mostiurizer


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually, they say that it's imperative to moisturize, even if you've got an oily face!  Phisoderm makes a great gel moisturizer for acne-prone skin.  It's very lightweight.  I think there's a little mattifier in it, too.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_
*Eh, gotta say that I disagree with all the above and the idea that we all can wear "anything".* _

 
I completely agree.  Some products are just not suited for some people.  And I am of the opinion that when it comes to an expensive makeup item, there should be none of this "I have to mix it with several different colors and turn my head at a 45 degree angle and then it works!"  Please.  If you are NW55, chances are Lightscapade MSF is not going to work for you.  And it's okay!  

Now when it comes to color families, I feel like anyone can rock any color.  For example you may be of a darker hue, but want to rock pastels.  You may not be able to use a lighter less pigmented color that a paler person uses, but you could use a different, more pigmented product to achieve the "effect" of pastel.   But when it comes to a specific shades, some things just don't look good on everyone.  Let's accept it and move along. 

ETA: I think we can all agree that what looks "good" is a matter of personal opinion and taste.  But let me just add that just because you "can" do it doesn't mean you should.  Yes anyone can physically wear any product.  What is it going to do, melt itself shut when you reach for it?  Also I am inclined to agree with HeavenLeiBlu that a wash on just any and every color on the lid won't look necessarily look good.  I can't imagine a wash of radioactive blue from brow the lash line looking good although I'd love for someone prove me wrong.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_oh I can't moisturize..My face produces enough grease to fry a whole chicken along with some fries..I thought it was my moisturizer I was using..so one day I decided not to wear my moisturizer and again my face oiled up with a quickness.._

 
Part of that oiliness problem may stem from your skin trying to overcompensate because you aren't moisturizing.  It's the same situation with using drying cleaners (which is why most cleansers made for oily skin suck).  Kiehl's makes an awesome, light, glycerin based moisturizer called the Blue Herbal Moisturizer.  I love it.  When looking for moisturizers try to find something that is oil-free.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree with needing a moisturizer even if you are oily. My skin had gone from being bone dry to super oily due to some hormonal issues. I mean so oily I was considering Accutane. I stopped using my old moisturizer b/c it made my face look like a dirty skillet. No moisturizer at all did the same thing and I would be oily within 15 minutes of putting on my makeup. I admit I only put moisturizer on my drier spots at night (around my eyes and sides of my chin) but, I use facial treatments at night and I'm alseep so who cares If Im a grease bucket. My skin is no longer super oily its just oily/combination now but, I have found that using a gentle cleanser (cetaphil)  in the morning and the RIGHT moisturizer with SPF my skin isn't as oily, doesnt break out as much and any dark marks heal faster (b/c of the sunscreen and my skin is moisturized properly which promotes healing). I am using Neutrogena Visibly even spf 30 and I really like it. It kinda shines initially but once it sinks in (less than 1 min) you are good to go.

People "can" do whatever they chose with their make up but, that won't guarentee they will look good to everyone else. In the end its your appearance, if you like it on yourself, then I love it on you. I'm sure those people who draw on those surprised chola brows think they look fantastic. That's fine for them but, not for me. If we were friends then I would be like "No.Ma'am."  but that's still that persons choice. I guess it really depends on your setting also. Wearing something totally "unique" is fine in certain places but, if you did that same look at work they would ask you to take a mental health day for sure.


----------



## snkatha (Jul 27, 2009)

1. using white eyeliner pencil as 'highlight' and as a eyelid colour
2 not being courageous enough with makeup colour choices
3 my pet peeve, not blending foundation in enough so it's clearly visible on the jawline
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4 using a foundation color that you KNOW is definitely lighter than your skintone. come on ladies you aren't fooling anyone!
5 using red lipstick or gold lipstick on the lower lip only and leaving the top lip without any makeup (what gives?)
6 using maroon or some other crazy colour as an eyebrow pencil. my cousin did this and i almost fell of my chair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. using a lighter shade foundation(esp cream to powder) under eyes to cover dark circles. My friend (a dark skinned girl like nw50) uses a very light colour under her eyes. she never listens when i tell her it's not good though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8 black pencil as a lip liner.
9 completely shaving off eyebrows and redrawing them in. close second is very thin eyebrows that make someone look constantly startled
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10 not following any beauty regimen. where women think that a ton of foundation will cover anything instead of working on the skin first.
8


----------



## snkatha (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Yeah, 'cause you did not go out with me on Saturday night. *My best friend did this and I was horrified for the entire night.*_


----------



## suzy.q (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snkatha* 

 
_1. using white eyeliner pencil as 'highlight' and as a eyelid colour
2 not being courageous enough with makeup colour choices
...
6 using maroon or some other crazy colour as an eyebrow pencil. my cousin did this and i almost fell of my chair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...
8 black pencil as a lip liner._

 

Hi!  I'm new (writing) to the forum--I've done my fair share of lurking, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a North American of Southeast Asian origin, but currently live in South America (Brazil), so my skintone ranges from medium olivish to darker depending on how well I flee the (RELENTLESS!!!!) sun here... ugh.  Brands like MAC and even NYX cost a fortune here, when they can be found, but there are some native brands like Vult, Yes and Contem 1g which have some gorgeous products and great colours.  Bobbi Brown isn't an option here.

Thus, I could never understand why darker-skinned women hide into the plummy, orangey and brown tones as in North America--and it seems the darker the tone, the more timid the woman is. I myself usually use sparkling dark blues, teals, emerald greens, black, metallic reds, purples... and if I had the absolutely gorgeous tone that many African-American women have, then I would go REALLY crazy! 

I've never been fond of the Bobbi Brown idea of "you, but better"... if something's going to be a better me, than it had better kick ass! 

And as for the black eyeliner as lipliner...  I didn't know so many WOC were Goths! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take care and cheers to all!
...suzy.q


----------



## MandyluvOxOxO (Mar 4, 2011)

PURPLE BLUSH!!!!!! URGH!!!!....WE MAYBE BLACK BUT WE DON'T BLUSH IN PURPLE.....Women of color should stop copying styles from the pale skinned


----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 4, 2011)

i think the worst is going blonde!


----------



## afulton (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW...This was a great thread!

  	I must say I have never seen the white eyeliner look here in Florida.  What's funny is my server at IHOP wears the black lipliner religiously.  It drives me crazy.  I always want to say something, but better yet "to each its own."  I just stay mum.


----------



## Amija (Mar 5, 2011)

my #1 pet peeve is NO MAKEUP!  Lipstick doesn't count.  If you going out, get gussied up!  Let me see a different you than the one I saw at the store this am!  

  	#2 is Oh Baby.  I just hate it.  I live in the SF Bay and people really think they are doing something when they bring out their MAC Oh Baby.  Girl, please.  Branch out.  You just bought that because it's MAC and that's the only one you heard of. 

  	#3 when I try to go to MAC and get foundation and they want to put me in NW45.  I'm not NW45 and neither is every dark skinned sista who comes in here.  When I first got into makeup, I walked around wearing NW45 looking a hot mess and didn't  know any better.  Why don't they make NW44?  Tha'ts my color?   Cuz they want to put me in that NW45 box and I REFUSE!


  	I think that a lot of what somebody wears makeup wise is their personal choice.  Maybe their man likes it.  If he does, who am I to say she should change.  It's very interesting reading these comments, because they are just so funny!  But what I have noticed from being online is that a lot of times women commit these crimes with MAC products and that seems to make it okay.  Example, I was looking at the last Viva Glam Gaga lipstick and when I googled it, I thought it looked a hot mess unless you did this and that and this to it.  I have seen it look really good on some woc, but I don't think that I should have to do a million things to a lipstick.  That's a sign it's not the right color for me.  

  	MAC Violetta.  Now to me it is very pretty but it's def a color from the 80's Wet N Wild colors.  A lot of people love Violetta but to me it's throwback WnW. Would so many sistas be willing to wear it if it wasn't MAC and only WnW?  Hmmmmm.


----------



## EekaBoo (Mar 5, 2011)

Amija said:


> my #1 pet peeve is NO MAKEUP!  Lipstick doesn't count.  If you going out, get gussied up!  Let me see a different you than the one I saw at the store this am!
> 
> #2 is Oh Baby.  I just hate it.  I live in the SF Bay and people really think they are doing something when they bring out their MAC Oh Baby.  Girl, please.  Branch out.  You just bought that because it's MAC and that's the only one you heard of.
> 
> ...


 
	Agreed!!!! I always hear alot of WOC talking proudly about not wearing makeup. I'm sorry, 95% of WOC could benefit from some sort of makeup! And slapping on some gloss doesn't count.

  	My pet peeve is how most WOC are terrified of blush. I always hear "I don't want to look like a clown/doll". If you learned how to apply your blush, you wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Amija (Mar 5, 2011)

DJ_Roxas said:


> But going back on topic: I think the biggest Make-up crimes commited by Women of Color is using bronzer when Women of color don't need it,too much blush and bronzers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I don't know.  I have seen some beautiful dark skinned women online using blush and bronzers and its made me want to learn how to wear it.   I think it enhances the browness of our skin.  I feel if it's done right, blush and bronzers are a must have.  And I know for myself, if I don't wear any makeup at all, I'm not leaving the house unless I have on my WW Golden Lariat over a spritz of Studio Fix +.  It just gives my face the most beautiful glow!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 6, 2011)

EekaBoo said:


> Agreed!!!! I always hear alot of WOC talking proudly about not wearing makeup. I'm sorry, 95% of WOC could benefit from some sort of makeup! And slapping on some gloss doesn't count.
> My pet peeve is how most WOC are terrified of blush. I always hear "I don't want to look like a clown/doll". If you learned how to apply your blush, you wouldn't have that problem.


  	Its perfectly okay to not want to wear makeup, maybe they're comfortable with the skin that they are in and don't feel the need to cover up every single little "flaw" on their face or enhance something. It's so disappointing to hear women tell other women they would look better if they wore makeup, using some silly little excuse of "they could benefit" or "they would look more fresh faced" If you really want to break it down, their makeup less face isn't pleasing to YOUR eye therefore they should put a little concealer on to make YOU feel more comfortable. I didn't think that someone else' personal choice (which btw has no effect on your life or you in general) could be considered a real pet peeve, don't like it just look away....it's so pathetic that women are busy tearing each other down over stupid stuff...


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 6, 2011)

gabi03 said:


> Its perfectly okay to not want to wear makeup, maybe they're comfortable with the skin that they are in and don't feel the need to cover up every single little "flaw" on their face or enhance something. It's so disappointing to hear women tell other women they would look better if they wore makeup, using some silly little excuse of "they could benefit" or "they would look more fresh faced" If you really want to break it down, their makeup less face isn't pleasing to YOUR eye therefore they should put a little concealer on to make YOU feel more comfortable. I didn't think that someone else' personal choice (which btw has no effect on your life or you in general) could be considered a real pet peeve, don't like it just look away....it's so pathetic that women are busy tearing each other down over stupid stuff...


 
  	PREACH Gabi.  I do not understand trying to enforce one's values and beliefs on another.  I have tons of makeup, but there are some days that I go without.  I have pretty good skin, and I do not need to cover every single imperfections.  Makeup on my face is for ME, not the next chick walk next to me.  I wish I would get up and say I need to put on makeup, because the next chick thinks I should... to hell with that!  And why should anyone care how much more "beneficial" or "fresh faced" anyone else looks?  I think this is yet another way for women to judge and be condescending to other women.... *just pathetic!*


----------



## EekaBoo (Mar 6, 2011)

Umm.... most people can benefit from some sort of makeup. That's what makeup is for, to enhance someone's natural beauty. I'm not saying that someone can't look good without makeup, or that you need a full face of makeup to look beautiful, but some mascara, some concealer can work wonders for some!  My pet peeve comes from people acting as if not wearing makeup, makes them more of a natural beauty or somehow puts them above women who do wear makeup. You don't have to agree with what I'm saying, just agree to disagree. It's not that serious, it's just makeup.


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 6, 2011)

EekaBoo said:


> Umm.... most people can benefit from some sort of makeup. That's what makeup is for, to enhance someone's natural beauty. I'm not saying that someone can't look good without makeup, or that you need a full face of makeup to look beautiful, but some mascara, some concealer can work wonders for some!  My pet peeve comes from people acting as if not wearing makeup, makes them more of a natural beauty or somehow puts them above women who do wear makeup. You don't have to agree with what I'm saying, just agree to disagree. It's not that serious, it's just makeup.


	Yes some people can benefit from makeup but who are we to tell them that? If they're happy and content without makeup in their life, then great. And yes there are some women who find it to be a badge of honor not to use makeup and thats fine, they don't feel the need to conform to our societies beauty standards in order to feel beautiful or accepted. So at times yes they do over compensate and act all high and mighty but thats quite rare. And yes its not that serious, its just makeup so why again is it a pet peeve for you lol?


----------



## EekaBoo (Mar 6, 2011)

gabi03 said:


> Yes some people can benefit from makeup but who are we to tell them that? If they're happy and content without makeup in their life, then great. And yes there are some women who find it to be a badge of honor not to use makeup and thats fine, they don't feel the need to conform to our societies beauty standards in order to feel beautiful or accepted. So at times yes they do over compensate and act all high and mighty but thats quite rare. And yes its not that serious, its just makeup so why again is it a pet peeve for you lol?


 
	I'm not walking around telling people that they should be wearing makeup, I'm not pushing my views on anyone, I'm just stating my opinion. However anyone wants to wear (or not wear) their makeup is their personal choice. So if you want to be technical you could say that no one on this thread should be concerned with anyone's makeup decisions. But I thought this thread was for stating your pet peeves commited by women of color. And I did that. If you don't agree with what I'm stating than that's fine. Let's move on


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

MandyluvOxOxO said:


> PURPLE BLUSH!!!!!! URGH!!!!....WE MAYBE BLACK BUT WE DON'T BLUSH IN PURPLE.....Women of color should stop copying styles from the pale skinned



 	We don't blush bright pink, fuchsia, tangerine, coral, bronze or copper either and we still wear those colors as blush.  Our skin doesn't naturally shimmer nor do our lips flush violet or brown or any other color, but a reddish tone and not even that if your lips are pigmented, like many WOC's lips are.  I also wasn't aware that purple blush in the pale community was a trend or that a makeup color trend was set by skin coloring alone.  

  	I guess everyone is entitled to her pet peeve, but I am kind of surprised at the tone this thread is taking.


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Nov 10, 2011)

so my cousin and I were driving in her car and then she began to do her makeup.  She took the BLACK EYELINER and proceded to line her lips.  Icing to that it was not even straight. She then added her clear gloss over it and I just looked at her disguisted as she used her version of blending. Gosh I will never forget that day


----------



## afulton (Nov 11, 2011)

I know a lady who does this everyday.  She lines her lips with a black liner and draws her brows with it too.  Every time I see her, I want to say something.  But my opinion doesn't mean she's wrong.  She obviously likes the look.  


Diva4eva122 said:


> so my cousin and I were driving in her car and then she began to do her makeup.  She took the BLACK EYELINER and proceded to line her lips.  Icing to that it was not even straight. She then added her clear gloss over it and I just looked at her disguisted as she used her version of blending. Gosh I will never forget that day


----------



## califabulous (Nov 11, 2011)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I guess everyone is entitled to her pet peeve, but I am kind of surprised at the tone this thread is taking.








  Surprising!  Initially I was laughing and thinking about all the "make up crimes" I have seen...and committed...and then POW. backlash and judgment. word?  oh ok....


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 11, 2011)

Dope thread!  I definitely agree w/ black lipliner, harsh white frosty eyeliner on the lid, black eyebrows, and a white brow highlight..... womp.


  	No likey:

  	- Not experimenting with "white girl" colors & shying away from colors that aren't "WOC approved," like a pastels or bright whites! (Don't get me wrong, I absolute-lay favor rich, pigmented colors on WOC, so take this one with a grain of salt!)  I honestly think WOC have _more _options with colors because we really can wear *any* color out there.  I know I'm getting serious side eye right now, but to me, it's really all about finding a way to make those scary-looking colors work on our gorgeous skin tones!  So essentially, using these colors in moderation, pairing them with colors that naturally flatter your skin tone, blending, etc.  We should try not to limit ourselves because we think something is for white/lighter skinned women only.  Now, clearly a pastel may take more work to look good, but it's all good!  Play around and have fun!!  It all washes off.  

  	- Huge/overwhelming/overdrawn/disproportional, waxy, obviously penciled in, fake looking eyebrows.  And then applying bright ass concealer around the brows..... O_O

  	- Generally looking too made up and being super heavy-handed with eyeshadow application.  I know we have to work sometimes for colors to show up, but damn!  Go easy.

  	- Blue lipstick

  	- Looking a little _toooo _natural with the application.  Natural doesn't mean boring and uninspired.

  	- I'm totally all for not wearing foundation if you feel you don't need to or want to, but having a decent eyeshadow/lip application sitting on top of uneven, shiny/oily skin makes me think "Sooo close! And yet, so far away".  Esp if our skin is clear, but fabulously oily, we may not think to use oil control products because we don't use foundation.

  	- Using thick, cakey foundation to adjust hyper-pigmentation (from acne, for example);  thicker doesn't always mean better coverage.  That being said, I'm on the fence about this being a makeup crime, because I can definitely appreciate how difficult and daunting it can be to conceal dark scars or pigment when we think our product options are limited.


  	Okay, I'm done complaining. It's all from a place of love, I promise! lol Night y'all!


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 11, 2011)

Quick q, how is *not* wearing makeup a makeup crime? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not calling anyone out at all, but I took the original question to be about makeup no-nos, meaning that those who don't wear any are inherently excluded.


----------



## DimePieceDiva (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm new here and rather late to this thread, but I will say I think it's interesting that people feel the need to respond with a judgement of one's "pet peeve." The point of the thread is for WOC to share their pet peeves, not necessarily to share in them. People are getting over defensive and hyper sensitive to the opinions of people you don't know and who don't know you! All of these pet peeves are fairly superficial in nature, so nod your heads to the ones in which you share, and ignore the ones you don't. In other words, LIGHTEN UP!


----------



## gabi03 (Nov 24, 2011)

DimePieceDiva said:


> I'm new here and rather late to this thread, but I will say I think it's interesting that people feel the need to respond with a judgement of one's "pet peeve." The point of the thread is for WOC to share their pet peeves, not necessarily to share in them. People are getting over defensive and hyper sensitive to the opinions of people you don't know and who don't know you! All of these pet peeves are fairly superficial in nature, so nod your heads to the ones in which you share, and ignore the ones you don't. In other words, LIGHTEN UP!


	nvm fuck it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 5, 2013)

faifai said:


> Intentionally wearing a foundation that's too light to "look lighter/fairer." My mother does this and I can never convince her that it looks hilariously bad.


I know many who are guilty of this a big no no I be looking like ummm please go get matched up for real and stop playing


----------



## spinderellla (Oct 5, 2013)

Biggest makeup don't....over board with the bronzer!  And way too much fake tan....looking like willy wonker from the chocolate factory is not a pretty look


----------



## DivaLevy (Oct 6, 2013)

These posts have me cracking up! Most of them are soooo true. A couple i have noticed are:

  This highlighting thing done WAY overboard...MJ looking highlight with Wesley Snipes skin colour are a fail on so many levels.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Contouring EXTRA hard....come on stop this! A nice light contour is good enough lol why are you looking like Rupaul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Foundation too light, too orange, too yellow... its a crime that has happened to many of us prior (me included) thank god companies have finally remembered us sisters and woman of colour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The pasty white/or chalky eye shadows 
  White winged out eyeliner
  Pasty lipstick shades and no lip liner
  Bad eyebrows...too fake looking. Light unblended concealer drawn around them. Drawn on like a cartoon character.
  Someone above mentioned the fear of makeup i agree/ the worst is the ones SO EXTRA PROUD they don't wear makeup and act like us makeup wearers are wrong...(meanwhile they could use some lipgloss, mascara, and a little foundation/tinted moisturizer for their ashy face) ___>  i know a bit off topic but gets on my last nerve lol


----------



## MsKb (Oct 7, 2013)

http://clumpsofmascara.com/2013/04/unique-spring-trends.html 

  lol is this sarcasm? I just read through this thread and then googled the black e/l as l/l and came across this :S


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 7, 2013)

MsKb said:


> http://clumpsofmascara.com/2013/04/unique-spring-trends.html
> 
> lol is this sarcasm? I just read through this thread and then googled the black e/l as l/l and came across this :S


  This was posted on April FOOLS day lol. Of course it's a joke!


----------



## MsKb (Oct 7, 2013)

oh thank goodness! i just caught up with this thread when i saw it in the recent discussions and i'd never really seen the black lipliner thing before so decided to google ...phew..the April Fools thing went completely over my head... I read the comments too and i totally got caught because nobody really seemed to pick it up either..lol one day i'll try this black lipliner business in the secrecy of my room and see it up close and personal LOL


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 7, 2013)

MsKb said:


> oh thank goodness! i just caught up with this thread when i saw it in the recent discussions and i'd never really seen the black lipliner thing before so decided to google ...phew..the April Fools thing went completely over my head... I read the comments too and i totally got caught because nobody really seemed to pick it up either..lol one day i'll try this black lipliner business in the secrecy of my room and see it up close and personal LOL


  LOL I was really thinking at first there is no way that many people would be ok with that, but then I saw the date and it clicked!


----------



## DivaLevy (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow ......I hope its a joke....I really do


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 7, 2013)

^^^ I think that was an April Fool's joke...


----------



## misfitted (Oct 8, 2013)

so I have to go back and read every single page of this thread, because I cried laughing at the first page, but a few things that came to my mind IMMEDIATELY were:  - nude lipstick that's not really nude, just light as hell - chalk browbone highlight - baby powder and flour-esq highlighting on the face (sometimes I want Ben Nye to discontinue that banana powder smh... IT'S NOT FOR EVERYONE!) - a full lash line to lid wash of ONE COLOR (i KNOW women of all races do this, but i wanted to throw it in there anyway lol) - un-blended lip liner - VIVA GLAM NICKI 2! MY JESUS! SOME OF US JUST CAN'T PULL THAT ONE WITHOUT ALTERING IT. A LOT. - open bobby pin eyebrow shapes - lining the lips outside of the natural lip line (i don't know many of my sistas that don't already have full lips, why are you lining all up into the middle of your cupid's bow) - THAT IGNANT STARK WHITE LINER IN THE WATER LINE! IF YOU DON'T GET A PEACH TONED LINER! the market has stuff available that's more fitting than styrofoam white! - SNUFFALUFAGUS TARANTULA LEG BEAUTY SUPPLY LASHES APPLIED WITH WEAVE BONDING GLUE! JUST. STOP!  i did the black/dark brown lip liner with gloss thing in middle school and IT WAS THE SHIZNET BACK THEN (hard candy lip liner was my ish!). but ummm, i'm about to be 30 next year, so i don't want to see this anymore lol!


----------



## RedLadi (Oct 9, 2013)

Too thick false lashes silver eyeshadow Unblended eyeshadow to much foundation,  powder,  bronzer and blush combo


----------



## CherDollysugar (Oct 18, 2013)

I think women of color just have to follow a few simple guidelines when it comes to certain colors. But overall I think a woman should be able to wear anything she wants. I don't think a dark woman should afraid of a cherry red lipstick (no liner) and I don't think a fair skinned woman should be afraid of a vampy dark lip. Small tweaks make the difference. And Confidence is Key.

  I did a make up tutorial with my best friend who is olive skinned and we did the exact same makeup so people can see a lot of makeup looks are universally flattering! check it out!  Cherdollsugar on youtube!

http://youtu.be/6HJjr9L9Tf4
http:


----------

